# You and your TORY BURCH in action (shoes, bags, clothes, accessories!)



## MJDaisy

Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going 

Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house


Get idea for a new thread.  You rock!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Love this thread! Will have to take some pics & will be back to post!  Great pic in front of the White House!


----------



## cascherping

Great idea! and love the pic in front of the white house!



MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house


----------



## cascherping

Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges


----------



## mellowdee

Love this thread idea!






Wearing my sandals last weekend!


----------



## becominobsessed

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg


Love those wedges.  I have the Sally.  Are those the Sallys or the Sophies?  Haven't worn mine as yet.


----------



## MJDaisy

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg



wow this is an amazing outfit! i love your TB wedges and just the whole look!!


----------



## MJDaisy

a semi reveal/in action!! i just bought this double zip robinson tote last night in orange! wearing her for the first time today  absolutely in LOVE with this bag! it's perfect for summer! and wearing it with my tan revas


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much! It's one of my favorite go-to outfits. I love those TB wedges - so comfortable!



MJDaisy said:


> wow this is an amazing outfit! i love your TB wedges and just the whole look!!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you! Those are the Sally wedges. It took me about a few wears before they broke in, and now they're one of my favorite shoes! I absolutely love heels, but wedges are more comfortable for me.



becominobsessed said:


> Love those wedges. I have the Sally. Are those the Sallys or the Sophies? Haven't worn mine as yet.


----------



## cascherping

Gorgeous bag! Such a classic and the color is incredible - congrats on your purchase! And of course, love your Revas



MJDaisy said:


> a semi reveal/in action!! i just bought this double zip robinson tote last night in orange! wearing her for the first time today  absolutely in LOVE with this bag! it's perfect for summer! and wearing it with my tan revas


----------



## Pearlv

cascherping said:
			
		

> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges



I love your outfit


----------



## becominobsessed

cascherping said:


> Thank you! Those are the Sally wedges. It took me about a few wears before they broke in, and now they're one of my favorite shoes! I absolutely love heels, but wedges are more comfortable for me.


Ha ha. I went out and bought some red pants to wear with my Sally leopards after seeing how yours look with red pants. Hope you don't mind me being a copycat. Lol.


----------



## cascherping

Absolutely not! I always get inspired by other people, so I do the same Yay for red pants!



becominobsessed said:


> Ha ha. I went out and bought some red pants to wear with my Sally leopards after seeing how yours look with red pants. Hope you don't mind me being a copycat. Lol.


----------



## candiebear

Just received my Almita wedges from shopbop. Now I'm ready for summer


----------



## reon

cascherping said:
			
		

> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges



I love this look!!


----------



## jonifry

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg


Love the whole look....very classy. May have tp cc you, if you don't mind!


----------



## MJDaisy

candiebear said:


> Just received my Almita wedges from shopbop. Now I'm ready for summer



love those wedges candie!


----------



## becominobsessed

Me in my fig Sallys.  Love them.  My Coach Madison purse in Plum matches the fig Sallys exactly.


----------



## mellowdee

becominobsessed said:


> Me in my fig Sallys.  Love them.  My Coach Madison purse in Plum matches the fig Sallys exactly.



Very cute!!


----------



## langley

becominobsessed said:


> Me in my fig Sallys.  Love them.  My Coach Madison purse in Plum matches the fig Sallys exactly.



Love the plum color!


----------



## starente

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg


Lovely!


----------



## starente

Beautiful!


----------



## starente

These are awesome!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you



starente said:


> Lovely!


----------



## cascherping

Those wedges are awesome! I was so close in getting them, and now I'm regretting that I didn't during Shopbop's sale!



candiebear said:


> Just received my Almita wedges from shopbop. Now I'm ready for summer


 
Love, love, love your Sallys - the color is TDF!


becominobsessed said:


> Me in my fig Sallys. Love them. My Coach Madison purse in Plum matches the fig Sallys exactly.
> 
> View attachment 1690175


----------



## xoshirls

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg



I love your complete outfit!!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you! It's one of my favorites!



xoshirls said:


> I love your complete outfit!!


----------



## candiebear

cascherping said:


> Those wedges are awesome! I was so close in getting them, and now I'm regretting that I didn't during Shopbop's sale!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love your Sallys - the color is TDF!



Don't forget Tory always has a sale on Memorial Day


----------



## candiebear

becominobsessed said:


> Me in my fig Sallys.  Love them.  My Coach Madison purse in Plum matches the fig Sallys exactly.
> 
> View attachment 1690175



I looooove these! I need a pair of Sallys in my life.


----------



## cascherping

I love the way you think 



candiebear said:


> Don't forget Tory always has a sale on Memorial Day


----------



## cascherping

I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.


----------



## MJDaisy

love this. cheetah and red is so fab!!


----------



## becominobsessed

cascherping said:


> I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg


My red pants came in the mail yesterday. Can't wait to wear my Sally leopards with them.


----------



## cascherping

Yay! You'll have to post a photo!



becominobsessed said:


> My red pants came in the mail yesterday. Can't wait to wear my Sally leopards with them.


----------



## MJDaisy

wearing my black clines at work.


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> wearing my black clines at work.


WOW, looks like you work at a fun place.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> WOW, looks like you work at a fun place.  Thanks for sharing



thanks torybri! I am an event production project manager, this was our big event in DC this past weekend


----------



## brklynkgurl

cascherping said:


> I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.



Looks beautiful!  After seeing your and imobsessed's pics, I want these shoes!  I bet it will be hard to find though, since the TB store said they don't carry them anymore...booo!


----------



## cascherping

Shoot - that's too bad (I was thinking about getting another pair. Have you tried eBay at all? Good luck!



brklynkgurl said:


> Looks beautiful! After seeing your and imobsessed's pics, I want these shoes! I bet it will be hard to find though, since the TB store said they don't carry them anymore...booo!


----------



## becominobsessed

My leopard Sallys in action. Have to break these in because 1/2 larger was too big. They fit differently than my patent ones.


----------



## jonifry

becominobsessed said:


> My leopard Sallys in action. Have to break these in because 1/2 larger was too big. They fit differently than my patent ones.
> 
> View attachment 1708436


Super cute......I want some.


----------



## madds20

cascherping said:


> i'm wearing my leopard sallys again with the reva clutch. I always feel that tory burch accessories can pull any outfit together.
> 
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/march-26-2012-115.jpg



too cute!


----------



## MJDaisy

here i am using my new iphone case! it came in the mail yesterday 

also wearing my TB earrings that I got for my bday


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MJDaisy said:


> here i am using my new iphone case! it came in the mail yesterday
> 
> also wearing my TB earrings that I got for my bday



Okay, that is too cute!! Love your phone case!!

This thread is one of my new favorites! I need to take some pictures for it! Everyone has some great Tory Burch pictures!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry my feet are swollen! (38 weeks preggers!)

Tory Burch Thora Sandals


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry my feet are swollen! (38 weeks preggers!)
> 
> Tory Burch Thora Sandals



Love your Thoras! (And congrats on your soon to be new addition!)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Love your Thoras! (And congrats on your soon to be new addition!)




Thank you!!


----------



## KristyNikol

cascherping said:


> I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg



Absolutely love this picture! Stunning


----------



## annmarpar

My Louisa Hobo in ivory

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Audhee2626

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg


Wow..thAt leopard wedge is on my wishlist shoes


----------



## Audhee2626

MJDaisy said:


> a semi reveal/in action!! i just bought this double zip robinson tote last night in orange! wearing her for the first time today  absolutely in LOVE with this bag! it's perfect for summer! and wearing it with my tan revas


Im waiting for my robinson double zip tote on luggage colour.
Yours is awesome !


----------



## MJDaisy

me with a TB bag


----------



## lambstoothgal

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> me with a TB bag



Oh love the bombe tote! Cute!


----------



## Sweet Poison

MJDaisy said:


> here i am using my new iphone case! it came in the mail yesterday
> 
> also wearing my TB earrings that I got for my bday



You inspired me to take a picture of my new case in action! Just got it in the mail today.


----------



## langley

Here are a few shots of me with my Torys.


----------



## MJDaisy

langley said:


> Here are a few shots of me with my Torys.



love these pics! thanks for sharing


----------



## langley

MJDaisy said:


> love these pics! thanks for sharing



Thanks!


----------



## pavilion

wearing my silver revas today


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Here I am in Miami with my beloved Reva clutch. I love this bag.


----------



## bagwathi

Love my Tory!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

fnrthngsnlif said:


> Here I am in Miami with my beloved Reva clutch. I love this bag.


You look so stunning!! What do you think of the quality of this clutch?


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

CPrincessUK said:


> You look so stunning!! What do you think of the quality of this clutch?



Hi there, thank you!!! I absolutely love the quality of the Reva clutch. At first, I thought it would be heavy with the hardware and the huge logo but it's not heavy to me. It's very versatile because of the chain it can be worn as a shoulder strap and also removed and used as an oversize clutch. I hope that helps


----------



## CPrincessUK

fnrthngsnlif said:


> Hi there, thank you!!! I absolutely love the quality of the Reva clutch. At first, I thought it would be heavy with the hardware and the huge logo but it's not heavy to me. It's very versatile because of the chain it can be worn as a shoulder strap and also removed and used as an oversize clutch. I hope that helps



Thank you so much for your quick reply. This bag has been added to my bag bucket list now! hehehe  I got worried as I have been reading lots of posts about the poor quality.... so it is great to know you love it!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply. This bag has been added to my bag bucket list now! hehehe  I got worried as I have been reading lots of posts about the poor quality.... so it is great to know you love it!




You're welcome!! I hope you love it as I do.


----------



## naktumaktu

mellowdee said:


> Love this thread idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my sandals last weekend!


 
Simple yet elegant. Love these sandals.


----------



## MrsSann

mjdaisy love your tote! does it have any compartments? or is it just one large space? ps looks great on you!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg



Cute, cute, CUTE!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

MrsSann said:


> mjdaisy love your tote! does it have any compartments? or is it just one large space? ps looks great on you!



thanks mrssann! it's kind of just one big compartment but it does have a zipper so you can zip the bag up! it also has a small little pocket in there you could put lip gloss or keys in


----------



## pavilion

Wearing one of my favorite pairs of Revas at the office today


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just bought these Chelsea flats from the Boutique on Saturday. It's love!


----------



## CeePee08

cascherping said:


> I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg



Hi there!
Love your outfit


----------



## CeePee08

pavilion said:


> wearing my silver revas today
> 
> View attachment 1810148



Nice silver shoes!


----------



## frenchie.xo

bagwathi said:


> View attachment 1823778
> 
> 
> Love my Tory!!!




Sooooo cute!


----------



## phiphi

wearing the kaitlin quilted pumps with gold cap toe. j'adore!


----------



## MJDaisy

my new Tory!!!! I'm in love after a day of use!!


----------



## pavilion

Wearing an old TB dress that I paired with my orange Robinson Double Zip Tote (not pictured).


----------



## pavilion

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> my new Tory!!!! I'm in love after a day of use!!



Love the color of your bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

pavilion said:


> Love the color of your bag!



thank you! me too


----------



## MJDaisy

pavilion said:


> Wearing an old TB dress that I paired with my orange Robinson Double Zip Tote (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 1870827



awesome! i bet it looked great with the orange robinson!


----------



## ajja

This is my Robinson double zip set. 
I love it but it already have rubbed areas. I worried about a quality of leather. Anyway I love the style of this bag.


----------



## ajja

pavilion said:


> Wearing an old TB dress that I paired with my orange Robinson Double Zip Tote (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 1870827


Wow, It's a Beautiful dress.


----------



## MJDaisy

me using my new luggage dome satchel for the first time today!!!! I'm in love.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> me using my new luggage dome satchel for the first time today!!!! I'm in love.



SUPER cute!


----------



## pavilion

I posted this in The Wardrobe section for Outfit of the Day, but here I am wearing a Tory Burch blouse the other day.


----------



## ajja

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1875068
> 
> 
> me using my new luggage dome satchel for the first time today!!!! I'm in love.


Love the color and style of your bag. Beautiful!!


----------



## ajja

pavilion said:


> I posted this in The Wardrobe section for Outfit of the Day, but here I am wearing a Tory Burch blouse the other day.


Beautiful~~


----------



## pauii

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> me using my new luggage dome satchel for the first time today!!!! I'm in love.



It's so pretty! I want one, too.. :/


----------



## MJDaisy

dome satchel in luggage again! I've used her every day since I got it!


----------



## handbags4me

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1882191
> 
> 
> dome satchel in luggage again! I've used her every day since I got it!



I love your style!  Great outfit and the bag and shoes are adorable.  I just bought a Robinson double zip tote in luggage and the small dome satchel in luggage and trying to decide between the two.  Now I'm kicking myself for not getting the large dome!


----------



## Milkmonstermama

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> my new Tory!!!! I'm in love after a day of use!!



If it's not too much trouble, do you happen to have a shot of the bag on its side or a picture of the inside? I wanted to get an idea of how big it is and how much it can hold. It looks thin in stock photos. Tall, wide, but thin. And I've never seen it in person. Thanks. It's gorgeous and it might just be my next TB purchase as I already have the double zip tote.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Taking out my Reva clutch tonight. 


Chain is in one of the pockets.


----------



## aquablueness

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1875068
> 
> 
> me using my new luggage dome satchel for the first time today!!!! I'm in love.



What an amazing bag. Great shape, just lovely all around! Your mint colored one is also precious


----------



## pavilion

Used my logo clutch (removed the chain) for dinner last night.


----------



## MJDaisy

loving my Robinson today


----------



## MJDaisy

using my mint some today!


----------



## gracious127

MJDaisy said:


> using my mint some today!
> 
> View attachment 1893999



Love your Mint!  Am thinking to get it too either in Violet or Black


----------



## CeePee08

MJDaisy said:


> using my mint some today!
> 
> View attachment 1893999



Love the color!


----------



## CeePee08

pavilion said:


> wearing my silver revas today
> 
> View attachment 1810148



I love the shoes and your dress too!


----------



## Uromastyx

MJDaisy said:


> using my mint some today!
> 
> [ATTACH1893999/ATTACH]




That is so adorbs!! I wanted a robinson shrunken mint but it was out,
so does the normal size one!! You look great carryin it~


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch top and wedges


----------



## JulieLaw

Tory Burch Shoes ...


----------



## Dwittell

ajja said:


> This is my Robinson double zip set.
> I love it but it already have rubbed areas. I worried about a quality of leather. Anyway I love the style of this bag.


Gorgeous and classic!  Love.


----------



## ajja

Thank you!! Dwittell


----------



## Torybri

JulieLaw said:


> Tory Burch Shoes ...


Royal tan tumbled leather Revas.  Very nice!


----------



## JulieLaw

Torybri said:


> Royal tan tumbled leather Revas. Very nice!


 
Thanks


----------



## Daydrmer

Out yesterday with my Robinson Zip Tote.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Daydrmer said:
			
		

> Out yesterday with my Robinson Zip Tote.



Ooh. Lovely!


----------



## Daydrmer




----------



## LuvLuxbags

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> using my mint some today!



Wow ur mint look so yummy.. May i know the model? Thx


----------



## Audhee2626

My tory burch robinson double zip satchel at coffehouse


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Audhee2626 said:
			
		

> My tory burch robinson double zip satchel at coffehouse



I have her twin.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## Audhee2626

Milkmonstermama said:


> I have her twin.  Beautiful bag.


Thx milkmonstermama... What color do you have? Is it lugage too?


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Audhee2626 said:
			
		

> Thx milkmonstermama... What color do you have? Is it lugage too?



Yes. In luggage. I have yet to use her though.


----------



## Audhee2626

Milkmonstermama said:


> Yes. In luggage. I have yet to use her though.


Ouch... U really my twin *hug....*


----------



## simpleplan

in Tory Revas


----------



## simpleplan

my 2 favorite sandals


----------



## pavilion

Wearing my Tory Burch calf hair zebra driving mocs


----------



## Milkmonstermama

pavilion said:
			
		

> Wearing my Tory Burch calf hair zebra driving mocs



These are gorgeous!


----------



## pavilion

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## StyleAbovRubies

pavilion said:
			
		

> Wearing my Tory Burch calf hair zebra driving mocs



Love these, are they still available anywhere & are they comfortable?


----------



## pavilion

StyleAbovRubies said:
			
		

> Love these, are they still available anywhere & are they comfortable?



They are super comfy and squishy on the bottom. I believe the name of them is the Kendrick. I got mine last fall I think from Neiman Marcus. I know Tory Burch does make the Kendrick, but I don't know if she did it this year in a similar pattern.


----------



## StyleAbovRubies

pavilion said:
			
		

> They are super comfy and squishy on the bottom. I believe the name of them is the Kendrick. I got mine last fall I think from Neiman Marcus. I know Tory Burch does make the Kendrick, but I don't know if she did it this year in a similar pattern.



Thank you for replying, ill be out looking tomorrow.


----------



## pauii

Out with my double zip.


----------



## ceedoan

my sand/sand patent aaden flats to see "argo" at AMC - LOVE them!!  bathroom mod shot lol!


----------



## MJDaisy

ceedoan said:


> my sand/sand patent aaden flats to see "argo" at AMC - LOVE them!!  bathroom mod shot lol!



these look so cute on you! i love them. i hadn't seen that style before. i'm loving it.


----------



## ceedoan

MJDaisy said:


> these look so cute on you! i love them. i hadn't seen that style before. i'm loving it.



aww thank you!!! the aaden's come in patent sand, black and i think navy.


----------



## ceedoan

wearing my new black revas w/ a new RM mac bombe... i love them both!!


----------



## alexisarcher7

pauii said:


> Out with my double zip.
> 
> View attachment 1911042



loving this!


----------



## pauii

alexisarcher7 said:
			
		

> loving this!



Thanks.


----------



## pavilion

Wearing Tory Burch black and brown Revas


----------



## Milkmonstermama

pavilion said:
			
		

> Wearing Tory Burch black and brown Revas



Really love your style!


----------



## pavilion

Milkmonstermama said:
			
		

> Really love your style!



Thank you!


----------



## butterfly36029

Love love the black outfit!

May I ask where your pants are from? Pleaseee. Your outfit looks like something I would wear to work but for some reason I have a hard time finding pants that fit. Thank you! 



pavilion said:


> Wearing Tory Burch black and brown Revas
> 
> View attachment 1923987
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923988


----------



## pavilion

butterfly36029 said:


> Love love the black outfit!
> 
> May I ask where your pants are from? Pleaseee. Your outfit looks like something I would wear to work but for some reason I have a hard time finding pants that fit. Thank you!



They are the J.Crew Minnie Pant in Stretch Twill.  Mine are talls, but they do regular and petite sizes as well.  They are very comfortable and one of my favorite pairs of pants.


----------



## butterfly36029

Thank you! they do look comfortable!!



pavilion said:


> They are the J.Crew Minnie Pant in Stretch Twill.  Mine are talls, but they do regular and petite sizes as well.  They are very comfortable and one of my favorite pairs of pants.


----------



## hydroconscious

Wow love it!!



sweet poison said:


> you inspired me to take a picture of my new case in action! Just got it in the mail today.


----------



## Anitaspurse

Nice!!!


----------



## pavilion

Wearing my green suede Revas from a few years ago. I'm so happy to see Tory Burch doing a similar style this year!


----------



## rncali

Hey ya! Is anybody has Tory Burch Dakota Convertible here? Im planning to purchase on but still weighing either Tory of Burch or MJ Hillier. Any suggestion? Thanks


----------



## grobertson23

Taking my Robinson Satchel out for the first time today!!


----------



## smiley13tree

My new Eddie flats with the bow! They are comfier than my Revas!!


----------



## marc1268

*Tory Burch Robinson satchel in black *






*Tory Burch Logo skinny double snap cuff in luggage*


----------



## seton

marc1268 said:


> *Tory Burch Robinson satchel in black *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Logo skinny double snap cuff in luggage*




love ur dog bracelet and ring!


----------



## MJDaisy

so this isn't a modeling pic but I was taking a photo of my adorable dog and realized it has my gorgeous mint mini dome in the pic!!


----------



## marc1268

seton said:


> love ur dog bracelet and ring!



Thank's Seton


----------



## marc1268

Clines ballet flats in black, I love the square logo






Reva black


----------



## kiwishopper

marc1268 said:


> Clines ballet flats in black, I love the square logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reva black



 love this look!!


----------



## goodtaste

love the cuffs!


----------



## Bratty1919

marc1268 said:


> *Tory Burch Robinson satchel in black *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Logo skinny double snap cuff in luggage*


Love, love, LOVE! Very nice!


----------



## thegreenbean

These Eddie Bow Flats were a gift from Santa (AKA the hubs) and here I am wearing them on Christmas Day.


----------



## LawQT1908

thegreenbean said:


> These Eddie Bow Flats were a gift from Santa (AKA the hubs) and here I am wearing them on Christmas Day.



Cute!!! I wanted the Eddie Bow flats for Christmas but got the Elina ballet flats (tumbled leather) from my mom instead. My birthday is in a few months so perhaps I'll get them then. Enjoy!


----------



## Landonsmommy

thegreenbean said:
			
		

> These Eddie Bow Flats were a gift from Santa (AKA the hubs) and here I am wearing them on Christmas Day.



love love love these flats. I have them in silver and they are sooo comfortable. I love them more than my Reva flats. Enjoy them!


----------



## pavilion

Used a TB clutch for NYE


----------



## seton

lovely!


----------



## marceylove

Hello,

does anyone have the Megan satchel?  Could you please share your photos carrying the bag in action for me?  I'm thinking of getting her in Peruvian Opal.  The bag looks really lovely on the website but I'm not sure if the 8-inch shoulder strap drop will be long enough that the bag won't get stuck right under my pit hehehe   I'm 5'2.  Please share your experience with the bag.  Do you love her?  Does she carry a lot?  Thanks so much


----------



## handbags4me

marceylove said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have the Megan satchel?  Could you please share your photos carrying the bag in action for me?  I'm thinking of getting her in Peruvian Opal.  The bag looks really lovely on the website but I'm not sure if the 8-inch shoulder strap drop will be long enough that the bag won't get stuck right under my pit hehehe   I'm 5'2.  Please share your experience with the bag.  Do you love her?  Does she carry a lot?  Thanks so much



I bought and returned this bag.  The strap drop seemed to fit comfortably over the shoulder (I'm 5'4") and the size was great.  My issue was the leather.  It was already creased when it arrived brand new from TB.  It seemed very delicate and I was worried it would look worn even after just a few uses.  It is a gorgeous bag though so I was disappointed!


----------



## Kopisusu

cascherping said:


> I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg



LOVE this outfit!


----------



## Kopisusu

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg



And this one too! Lovely Cascherping - you've given me some great ideas how to wear mine!


----------



## Kopisusu

pavilion said:


> Wearing an old TB dress that I paired with my orange Robinson Double Zip Tote (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 1870827



Have just gone through this whole thread & loved it all! Great style Pavilion - loving your outfit combos!


----------



## Bostonbean84

Took French red Robinson satchel with me while on a business trip to FL


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much - you're too kind



Kopisusu said:


> LOVE this outfit!


----------



## yuan0620

Just got back from Hawaii with my new Tory burch tote


----------



## MJDaisy

yuan0620 said:


> Just got back from Hawaii with my new Tory burch tote



so cute!!!!!


----------



## yuan0620

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> so cute!!!!!



Thank you!  I'm using it for school now!


----------



## YEANETT

pavilion said:


> Wearing my green suede Revas from a few years ago. I'm so happy to see Tory Burch doing a similar style this year!



OMG I wish I could find this ones again I missed them when they came out and I think they are gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## yuan0620

Got this little cutie for a super great price in Neiman Marcus at Ala moana!


----------



## Hueyosie

yuan0620 said:


> Got this little cutie for a super great price in Neiman Marcus at Ala moana!



That is SO cute! I love it!


----------



## pauii

yuan0620 said:


> Got this little cutie for a super great price in Neiman Marcus at Ala moana!



This is super cute!


----------



## Muse7

My Tory Burch Amanda zip Continental wallet. Love it!


----------



## grobertson23

Muse7 said:
			
		

> My Tory Burch Amanda zip Continental wallet. Love it!



Love this color!!!! I just got mine in driftwood!!! How do you like it? I haven't used mine yet


----------



## Muse7

grobertson23 said:


> Love this color!!!! I just got mine in driftwood!!! How do you like it? I haven't used mine yet



I've only had mine for a day  I bought it cause I loved the blue! I love the finish and the design is very functional. I hope the leather wears well


----------



## msmsytique

Out and about for dinner. The Printed Robinson middy is the perfect size on my days when I don't want to carry my totes.


----------



## anette93

Audhee2626 said:


> My tory burch robinson double zip satchel at coffehouse


so gorgeous! i want this bag now


----------



## jsykidd

anette93 said:


> so gorgeous! i want this bag now



that's hotness.


----------



## anette93

right now i'm using my Ella tote in magenta for school


----------



## viacarolina2394

I'm an avid Tory girl, going on my 15th pair!!! Heres a couple pics of some outfits i've had, I know they aren't throughout time but I just found this thread!!!

Here's a pic before Hot Yoga in my Tan/GHW Miller 2's (they may be my black ones I'm not sure, lol)




Here's a pic before the Movies with my love in my Tory Burch Mon Amours




This picture I look terrible but a quick snap when I wore one of my newest additions, my Lizard Skin Reva's with a gold buckle!




Here is my little sister and I (in the Red). I let her wear my speedy as well as my Black/GHW Revas and I am wearing Red Patent Reva's with GHW




This next one is not me in it, but it shows one of my favorite outfits! These are with my Pewter Reva's with SHW. Love these and these are by FAR my comfiest Revas!




This next picture feats my FAVORITE TORYS OF ALL TIME  These are my Toby combat boots! There's a pic of just the boots, then me with my younger sister and I am wearing them!





Next is a picture of my handsome brother and I in Vegas!

I am wearing my traditional Black/GHW revas




Well this was fun! I never even knew there was an area on PurseForum for Tory shoes!!!! Hope you all enjoyed this is took me forever! can't wait to scroll through and see all of your lovely tory's!!


----------



## LawQT1908

viacarolina2394 said:


> I'm an avid Tory girl, going on my 15th pair!!! Heres a couple pics of some outfits i've had, I know they aren't throughout time but I just found this thread!!!
> 
> Here's a pic before Hot Yoga in my Tan/GHW Miller 2's (they may be my black ones I'm not sure, lol)
> 
> Here's a pic before the Movies with my love in my Tory Burch Mon Amours
> 
> This picture I look terrible but a quick snap when I wore one of my newest additions, my Lizard Skin Reva's with a gold buckle!
> 
> Here is my little sister and I (in the Red). I let her wear my speedy as well as my Black/GHW Revas and I am wearing Red Patent Reva's with GHW
> 
> This next one is not me in it, but it shows one of my favorite outfits! These are with my Pewter Reva's with SHW. Love these and these are by FAR my comfiest Revas!
> 
> This next picture feats my FAVORITE TORYS OF ALL TIME  These are my Toby combat boots! There's a pic of just the boots, then me with my younger sister and I am wearing them!
> 
> Next is a picture of my handsome brother and I in Vegas!
> 
> I am wearing my traditional Black/GHW revas
> 
> Well this was fun! I never even knew there was an area on PurseForum for Tory shoes!!!! Hope you all enjoyed this is took me forever! can't wait to scroll through and see all of your lovely tory's!!



Very nice!!! I REALLY love the combat boots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MJDaisy

viacarolina2394 said:


> I'm an avid Tory girl, going on my 15th pair!!! Heres a couple pics of some outfits i've had, I know they aren't throughout time but I just found this thread!!!
> 
> Here's a pic before Hot Yoga in my Tan/GHW Miller 2's (they may be my black ones I'm not sure, lol)
> 
> View attachment 2043689
> 
> 
> Here's a pic before the Movies with my love in my Tory Burch Mon Amours
> 
> View attachment 2043690
> 
> 
> This picture I look terrible but a quick snap when I wore one of my newest additions, my Lizard Skin Reva's with a gold buckle!
> 
> View attachment 2043708
> 
> 
> Here is my little sister and I (in the Red). I let her wear my speedy as well as my Black/GHW Revas and I am wearing Red Patent Reva's with GHW
> 
> View attachment 2043705
> 
> 
> This next one is not me in it, but it shows one of my favorite outfits! These are with my Pewter Reva's with SHW. Love these and these are by FAR my comfiest Revas!
> 
> View attachment 2043714
> 
> 
> This next picture feats my FAVORITE TORYS OF ALL TIME  These are my Toby combat boots! There's a pic of just the boots, then me with my younger sister and I am wearing them!
> 
> View attachment 2043724
> View attachment 2043723
> 
> 
> Next is a picture of my handsome brother and I in Vegas!
> 
> I am wearing my traditional Black/GHW revas
> 
> View attachment 2043728
> 
> 
> Well this was fun! I never even knew there was an area on PurseForum for Tory shoes!!!! Hope you all enjoyed this is took me forever! can't wait to scroll through and see all of your lovely tory's!!



love all the photos! come back and post more often


----------



## MNyarai

I love Tory!


----------



## viacarolina2394

MNyarai said:


> I love Tory!


How do you like the slippers? I have not seen them in person but love the look!


----------



## MNyarai

viacarolina2394 said:


> How do you like the slippers? I have not seen them in person but love the look!


I'm torn. I think they look cute but I am not so sure about the quality. They looked well worn within a few weeks of wear - especially the insole. Both those pairs are less than a year old, and I don't wear them that often because San Francisco isn't all that 'sandal friendly' but they look more worn than pairs from other brands that I have had forever!


----------



## MishMish

I too love Tory Burch, trust me there's more just didn't have the energy to pull them out.


----------



## J. Fisk

viacarolina2394 said:


> I'm an avid Tory girl, going on my 15th pair!!! Heres a couple pics of some outfits i've had, I know they aren't throughout time but I just found this thread!!!
> 
> Here's a pic before Hot Yoga in my Tan/GHW Miller 2's (they may be my black ones I'm not sure, lol)
> 
> View attachment 2043689
> 
> 
> Here's a pic before the Movies with my love in my Tory Burch Mon Amours
> 
> View attachment 2043690
> 
> 
> This picture I look terrible but a quick snap when I wore one of my newest additions, my Lizard Skin Reva's with a gold buckle!
> 
> View attachment 2043708
> 
> 
> Here is my little sister and I (in the Red). I let her wear my speedy as well as my Black/GHW Revas and I am wearing Red Patent Reva's with GHW
> 
> View attachment 2043705
> 
> 
> This next one is not me in it, but it shows one of my favorite outfits! These are with my Pewter Reva's with SHW. Love these and these are by FAR my comfiest Revas!
> 
> View attachment 2043714
> 
> 
> This next picture feats my FAVORITE TORYS OF ALL TIME  These are my Toby combat boots! There's a pic of just the boots, then me with my younger sister and I am wearing them!
> 
> View attachment 2043724
> View attachment 2043723
> 
> 
> Next is a picture of my handsome brother and I in Vegas!
> 
> I am wearing my traditional Black/GHW revas
> 
> View attachment 2043728
> 
> 
> Well this was fun! I never even knew there was an area on PurseForum for Tory shoes!!!! Hope you all enjoyed this is took me forever! can't wait to scroll through and see all of your lovely tory's!!




obsessed with your photos!!


----------



## viacarolina2394

Here I am in my Python Revas with GHW! Love these, so fun to dress up or down!


----------



## pavilion

Suede Revas


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

hello beautiful ladies  this is my first Tory Burch ever ...i just love them  I put this in my new blog, i hope it's ok http://blaueeule.blog.com/2013/02/04/falling-in-love-with-tory-burch-flats/ because i don't know how to attach pic here yet.

xoxo


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch black suede Caroline flats


----------



## sunfire27

Waiting on the doctor in my Reva flats


----------



## reallyfancy

langley said:


> Here are a few shots of me with my Torys.



Great shoes.  You have excellent taste.  Very chic!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pavilion

Wearing my new Tory Burch necklace for the first time at work today


----------



## Mamahailee

marc1268 said:


> *Tory Burch Robinson satchel in black *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Logo skinny double snap cuff in luggage*


Robinson is really popular..!!


----------



## Sunnygator007

Hi ladies!! I'm making a wish list for my husband on some Tory sandals.
I keep reading that they all seem to run about a half size small. Do you girls
Find this to be true on all styles?


----------



## tshipillo

Sunnygator007 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm making a wish list for my husband on some Tory sandals.
> I keep reading that they all seem to run about a half size small. Do you girls
> Find this to be true on all styles?



I found that to be true in all the ones I have tried on so far. I normally wear size 8, but in flats I've usually purchased 8.5 or even 9.


----------



## Iluvbags

Sunnygator007 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm making a wish list for my husband on some Tory sandals.
> I keep reading that they all seem to run about a half size small. Do you girls
> Find this to be true on all styles?



I really think it depends in your foot ( wide, narrow,etc.,)
I wear a size 9 in her sandals and that is my regular size.


----------



## MJDaisy

i love this thread!


----------



## gatorpooh

Also sporting my logo earrings and Thora sandals


----------



## Dukeprincess

TB Espadrilles for Cinco de Mayo


----------



## gatorpooh

dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 2169342
> 
> 
> tb espadrilles for cinco de mayo


oh...i love those!!!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Heres my current Tory Burch collection..


----------



## Dukeprincess

gatorpooh said:


> oh...i love those!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Iluvbags

MJDaisy said:


> i love this thread!



Love.  Are they the natalyas or the Carnells?


----------



## MJDaisy

me yesterday with my Tory!


----------



## yif3n

Waiting room at DD's appt.  Amanda Logo Clutch in Surf Blue


----------



## crj128

My first pair of revas, patent island turquoise! & I'm addicted!!


----------



## crj128

opps- sorry it's sideways, don't know how to rotate it!


----------



## MJDaisy

crj128 said:


> My first pair of revas, patent island turquoise! & I'm addicted!!




super cute outfit!!!!!!!


----------



## LABAG

pavilion said:


> Tory Burch black suede Caroline flats
> 
> View attachment 2078366


 THEY LOOK NICE! I have these as well-love them.,


----------



## crj128

MJDaisy said:


> super cute outfit!!!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## APRIL251

yif3n said:


> waiting room at dd's appt.  Amanda logo clutch in surf blue


 love the color!!


----------



## yif3n

Thank you!!!!


----------



## SCI

I got 2 flats yesterday coz they were 30% off adding the heels I got 3 shoe in my collection...


----------



## Iluvbags

yif3n said:


> Waiting room at DD's appt.  Amanda Logo Clutch in Surf Blue



Love. Is this color still available I have not seen it in stores for the clutch


----------



## yif3n

Iluvbags said:


> Love. Is this color still available I have not seen it in stores for the clutch


Not 100% sure, but most likely it has been discontinued.  I bought it at the end of summer last year.

The new Amanda clutches have a smaller logo, magnetic flap closure, and a variety of fun colors... actually I think the only colors available in this older Amanda clutch are black and the glitter black/white.


----------



## Iluvbags

yif3n said:


> Not 100% sure, but most likely it has been discontinued.  I bought it at the end of summer last year.
> 
> The new Amanda clutches have a smaller logo, magnetic flap closure, and a variety of fun colors... actually I think the only colors available in this older Amanda clutch are black and the glitter black/white.



yeah I've seen the newer ones and like them too.  But I have some surf blue shoes and that bag would be amazing to match!  and I'm not even the matchy type but the blue is awesome


----------



## ForeverChic68

crj128 said:


> My first pair of revas, patent island turquoise! & I'm addicted!!


Cute and summery!  Love it!


----------



## ForeverChic68

yif3n said:


> Waiting room at DD's appt.  Amanda Logo Clutch in Surf Blue


Color is so beautiful!  I might consider getting that color next time


----------



## ForeverChic68

MishMish said:


> I too love Tory Burch, trust me there's more just didn't have the energy to pull them out.


----------



## ForeverChic68

viacarolina2394 said:


> Here I am in my Python Revas with GHW! Love these, so fun to dress up or down!


Love your style!!  I love python also!!


----------



## ForeverChic68

viacarolina2394 said:


> I'm an avid Tory girl, going on my 15th pair!!! Heres a couple pics of some outfits i've had, I know they aren't throughout time but I just found this thread!!!
> 
> Here's a pic before Hot Yoga in my Tan/GHW Miller 2's (they may be my black ones I'm not sure, lol)
> 
> View attachment 2043689
> 
> 
> Here's a pic before the Movies with my love in my Tory Burch Mon Amours
> 
> View attachment 2043690
> 
> 
> This picture I look terrible but a quick snap when I wore one of my newest additions, my Lizard Skin Reva's with a gold buckle!
> 
> View attachment 2043708
> 
> 
> Here is my little sister and I (in the Red). I let her wear my speedy as well as my Black/GHW Revas and I am wearing Red Patent Reva's with GHW
> 
> View attachment 2043705
> 
> 
> This next one is not me in it, but it shows one of my favorite outfits! These are with my Pewter Reva's with SHW. Love these and these are by FAR my comfiest Revas!
> 
> View attachment 2043714
> 
> 
> This next picture feats my FAVORITE TORYS OF ALL TIME  These are my Toby combat boots! There's a pic of just the boots, then me with my younger sister and I am wearing them!
> 
> View attachment 2043724
> View attachment 2043723
> 
> 
> Next is a picture of my handsome brother and I in Vegas!
> 
> I am wearing my traditional Black/GHW revas
> 
> View attachment 2043728
> 
> 
> Well this was fun! I never even knew there was an area on PurseForum for Tory shoes!!!! Hope you all enjoyed this is took me forever! can't wait to scroll through and see all of your lovely tory's!!


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Iluvbags

marc1268 said:


> *Tory Burch Robinson satchel in black *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Logo skinny double snap cuff in luggage*




I know this pic is old but it's gorgeous


----------



## GHIZZY

Tory burch cobalt satchel


----------



## pavilion

Wearing Tory Burch navy Caroline flats and a Tory Burch scarf.


----------



## saansh

Love my TB Reva  flats (color: "Irish Moss/ Bronze") 

 ​


----------



## saansh

pavilion said:


> Wearing Tory Burch navy Caroline flats and a Tory Burch scarf.
> View attachment 2190595


Cute outfit!


----------



## mcguffis

My Tory Burch family...they know me by name at my local TB store :lolots:


----------



## reganwh

Waiting at the pharmacy..


----------



## gatorpooh

Running errands in my Careen Loafers today. LOVE these


----------



## GHIZZY

Tory Burch Cobalt Satchel and Abbey flats at the office


----------



## Dukeprincess

GHIZZY said:


> View attachment 2204895
> 
> Tory Burch Cobalt Satchel and Abbey flats at the office



I seriously love those.  The Abbey is insanely comfortable.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gold snake Eddie at work today.


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip at work


----------



## pavilion

Wearing my Eddie Wedges in the office today


----------



## pavilion

And a Tory Burch leather wrap bracelet


----------



## pavilion

Red suede Revas from a couple years ago at work today


----------



## Torybri

These are my new blue nile leather with gold medallion Revas.  I've always wanted these but had no intention of buying them yesterday while in the Tory Burch boutique, UNTIL I saw they were $75 off.  Revas on sale!   Crazy, crazy good that is


----------



## Dukeprincess

Torybri said:


> These are my new blue nile leather with gold medallion Revas.  I've always wanted these but had no intention of buying them yesterday while in the Tory Burch boutique, UNTIL I saw they were $75 off.  Revas on sale!   Crazy, crazy good that is



Woah where!  I love these!  Congratulations that is an awesome deal!


----------



## hollygolightly8

saansh said:


> Love my TB Reva  flats (color: "Irish Moss/ Bronze")
> 
> ​


Lovely! It also looks good with your bag


----------



## Torybri

Dukeprincess said:


> Woah where!  I love these!  Congratulations that is an awesome deal!


I got these at the Tory Burch boutique in Calgary, AB.


----------



## honey28

Torybri said:


> These are my new blue nile leather with gold medallion Revas.  I've always wanted these but had no intention of buying them yesterday while in the Tory Burch boutique, UNTIL I saw they were $75 off.  Revas on sale!   Crazy, crazy good that is


We are shoe twins... they are great... I'm a bit jealous because I bought them two months ago without the reduction... nevertheless, enjoy!!


----------



## Torybri

honey28 said:


> We are shoe twins... they are great... I'm a bit jealous because I bought them two months ago without the reduction... nevertheless, enjoy!!


Shoe twins, I like that!  I was very surprised to see them on sale at my local Tory boutique since the Tory website didn't show them as being on sale.  Maybe since the price of the Revas increased they find they need to put them on sale to clear the stock.  I just love Revas and on sale is even better 

Enjoy


----------



## honey28

Torybri said:


> Shoe twins, I like that!  I was very surprised to see them on sale at my local Tory boutique since the Tory website didn't show them as being on sale.  Maybe since the price of the Revas increased they find they need to put them on sale to clear the stock.  I just love Revas and on sale is even better
> 
> Enjoy



The German website already has them on sale.. Last week, I think. Unfortunately we haven't got a boutique in Germany 
I thought about the price, too. And the AW collection will be in the shops soon...
I need black Revas too, maybe I find a nice pair on sale... Enjoys yours!


----------



## Iluvbags

GHIZZY said:


> View attachment 2204895
> 
> Tory Burch Cobalt Satchel and Abbey flats at the office




Love this shot


----------



## ms_emkay24

in the car


----------



## pavilion

Wearing my Tory Burch Amanda Crossbody and Tory Burch sandals


----------



## Bostonbean84

Robinson middy satchel running errands with me today !


----------



## Bostonbean84

just realized the pic didny post haha


----------



## ForeverChic68

Love everyone's accessories! So beautiful!


----------



## mamakelly

saansh said:


> Love my TB Reva  flats (color: "Irish Moss/ Bronze")
> 
> ​



I like your neverfull more.


----------



## attyxthomas

About to go get my eyebrows waxed 


Should've painted my nails


----------



## TwinPak

I couldn't find a collection thread, so I hope it's okay to post this here.  Here's my TB shoe collection/addiction.


----------



## ForeverChic68

TwinPak said:


> I couldn't find a collection thread, so I hope it's okay to post this here.  Here's my TB shoe collection/addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252658


Love your TB shoe collection!  Very beautiful!


----------



## Alessialessi

Wow! Wonderful collection.


----------



## mlr88

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo with my favorite Tory leopard wedges
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-274.jpg


Is that a prada bag? Im in love!


----------



## mlr88

langley said:


> Here are a few shots of me with my Torys.



Love the different looks! thank you!


----------



## mlr88

TwinPak said:


> I couldn't find a collection thread, so I hope it's okay to post this here.  Here's my TB shoe collection/addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252658


ohhh la laaaa


----------



## yif3n

Otw to a house party Sat night.  Love this Surf Blue color for the season... been carrying my Amanda clutch all summer


----------



## jourvin

wearing my Tory Burch wedge sandal....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Millers


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Hi everyone! tPF Virgin here! &#128522; I really enjoyed seeing everyone's TB post! Thanks to MJDaisy for starting this up! Y'all look amazing! Thanks for sharing!!! &#128521;
I hope y'all enjoy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



We're on our way to the grocery store...

1 Vintage Military Satchel and my Robinson slim card case taking a peek &#128522;
2 "Photo bombing" are my Kendrick's in Royal Tan - suuuuper comfy!
3 Gold Medallion keychain


----------



## lolaspassion

Middy is hanging out with me at work  she is a beauty!!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Aaaww, she sure is!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

...waiting to be seated in my black Clines (@ Delmonico's)


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Trying on a new dress with my Sally wedges in black  They are soooo comfy!


----------



## lolaspassion

Pursenalfaves said:


> ...waiting to be seated in my black Clines (@ Delmonico's)


I've always wanted a pair of tory burch flats, but I have the worst luck with flats  Very pretty shoes though and I love that lv!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lolaspassion said:


> I've always wanted a pair of tory burch flats, but I have the worst luck with flats  Very pretty shoes though and I love that lv!




Hi lolaspassion! Oh noooo?! &#128543; You know my most comfy TB flats are the Caroline's (I'll try to post action shot ASAP) and the Kendrick Drivers!!! I'm a lil embarrassed to say but I have bunions &#128543; so I am also picky with flats but I reeeeeally HOPE you give those two kinds a try Hun! &#128522;
THANKS for the compliments! &#128521;


----------



## marc1268

Love at first sight, Tory Kaitlin pumps in sand/black


----------



## marc1268

Eddie wedges in sand, as comfy as the flats !!


----------



## marc1268

Selma black high wedges


----------



## Pursenalfaves

marc1268 said:


> selma black high wedges




  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookiesnomore

marc1268 said:


> Love at first sight, Tory Kaitlin pumps in sand/black



LOVE the shoes! Would you kind showing us few more pictures of the shoes worn standing up? I think I might want to get one for myself.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## lolaspassion

Pursenalfaves said:


> Hi lolaspassion! Oh noooo?! &#55357;&#56863; You know my most comfy TB flats are the Caroline's (I'll try to post action shot ASAP) and the Kendrick Drivers!!! I'm a lil embarrassed to say but I have bunions &#55357;&#56863; so I am also picky with flats but I reeeeeally HOPE you give those two kinds a try Hun! &#55357;&#56842;
> THANKS for the compliments! &#55357;&#56841;


 Haha omg! I used to be that way with heels! I wore heels all the time, and apparently just loved blisters lol. Now I work two jobs where I either cannot wear heels, or it's not practical. When I am done obsessing over a specific bag or a kitchenaid, I will definitely look into buying a pair of tory burch flats.


----------



## SouthernLV

Desmond Smoking Slipper


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Here are my Amanda mid wedge heels at work today


----------



## LoVeinLA

My newest addition to my TB collection thanks to Bloomies/Saks and TB Private Sale!


----------



## Luvdabags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Here are my Amanda mid wedge heels at work today
> 
> View attachment 2380621
> View attachment 2380622




Love these!!


----------



## Luvdabags

LoVeinLA said:


> My newest addition to my TB collection thanks to Bloomies/Saks and TB Private Sale!




Ohhhhh la la!! Gorgeous buys!


----------



## Chiquito

Here are my snakeskin flats in action. I love the blue color. And they are so comfy.


----------



## LawQT1908

Here's a pic of my new TB bag charm/key chain attached to my LV Palermo. Since I'm using this bag as my diaper bag, I figured adding a pink lobster would be sorta fun & casual!!








I got a few other things in the TB private sale (2 pair of flats, a pair of sandals & a pair of jeans) but they are still gift wrapped & waiting the Christmas tree. My hubby & oldest daughter have placed bets that I won't be able to wait that long but we'll see...


----------



## marc1268

Tumble leather Miller in Tory Red, the perfect true red
This sandal is sooo comfy and pretty as well


----------



## Torybri

LoVeinLA said:


> My newest addition to my TB collection thanks to Bloomies/Saks and TB Private Sale!


OHHHH, are those the metal luna Revas?  I love those, the leather is buttery soft.

Thanks, they just went back on to my "must have" list


----------



## LoVeinLA

Torybri said:


> OHHHH, are those the metal luna Revas?  I love those, the leather is buttery soft.
> 
> Thanks, they just went back on to my "must have" list



It sure is!!  Love them..and I thought they were going to be so shiny but actually blends in perfectly with dark jeans.


----------



## Torybri

LoVeinLA said:


> It sure is!!  Love them..and I thought they were going to be so shiny but actually blends in perfectly with dark jeans.


Thanks.  YA defineately back on the "must have" list.  I have tried a pair on, I know what you mean how they pair with dark jeans!


----------



## Miss Al

My 2 bracelets.


----------



## annmarpar

Tory Burch sale extra 20% off


----------



## Shoppinmel

annmarpar said:


> View attachment 2450928
> 
> 
> Tory Burch sale extra 20% off



Your bag is seriously stunning!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Cheetah clutch 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LexielLoveee

Pink satin clutch. Perfect going out bag it holds ALOT. Of things which is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nuckingfuts

Loving my Amanda clutch! I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag!


----------



## mommydivine

&#127970; At the office - Amanda Continental Wallet and Horsebit Satchel &#128525;&#128092;





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

mommydivine said:


> &#127970; At the office - Amanda Continental Wallet and Horsebit Satchel &#128525;&#128092;



Love those colors together.  I prefer mix and match colors for purses and wallets and that pop of color is perfect!


----------



## mommydivine

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love those colors together.  I prefer mix and match colors for purses and wallets and that pop of color is perfect!



Thanks &#128077;&#128518;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mommydivine

Just arrived &#128525;&#128096;

TB Chelsea Cap Toe Ballet Flats


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Tory Burch Amalie Clutch in Fire Orange - My first leather clutch, got it on sale 50% off in Waikiki!


----------



## APRIL251

champagne_xoxo said:


> Tory Burch Amalie Clutch in Blood Orange - My first leather clutch, got it on sale 50% off in Waikiki!




Really cute congrats


----------



## Shoppinmel

mommydivine said:


> Just arrived &#128525;&#128096;
> 
> TB Chelsea Cap Toe Ballet Flats
> View attachment 2457643



Beautiful shoes. 



champagne_xoxo said:


> Tory Burch Amalie Clutch in Fire Orange - My first leather clutch, got it on sale 50% off in Waikiki!



Love the color.  Your clutch is lovely.


----------



## Trid

Allow me to share this TB leather bracelets


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Trid said:


> View attachment 2465163
> 
> Allow me to share this TB leather bracelets




Cuuuute bracelets! And love your bag, looks like the Totally!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

mommydivine said:


> Just arrived &#128525;&#128096;
> 
> TB Chelsea Cap Toe Ballet Flats
> View attachment 2457643




They look like they were dipped in gold! Super cute! &#128522;


----------



## mommydivine

Shoppinmel said:


> Beautiful shoes.
> 
> 
> Thanks! &#128525;


----------



## mommydivine

Pursenalfaves said:


> They look like they were dipped in gold! Super cute! &#128522;



Haha &#128525;so precious!


----------



## harlem_cutie

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2452535
> 
> 
> Pink satin clutch. Perfect going out bag it holds ALOT. Of things which is nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



you both look amazing. Clutch is nice too 



nuckingfuts said:


> Loving my Amanda clutch! I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag!
> View attachment 2453906



I love this color. So sad I missed an opportunity to buy something in this color.



mommydivine said:


> &#127970; At the office - Amanda Continental Wallet and Horsebit Satchel &#128525;&#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2456040
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



One of my fave TB wallets. Both of your items are lovely.



mommydivine said:


> Just arrived &#128525;&#128096;
> 
> TB Chelsea Cap Toe Ballet Flats
> View attachment 2457643



Cute shoes.



champagne_xoxo said:


> Tory Burch Amalie Clutch in Fire Orange - My first leather clutch, got it on sale 50% off in Waikiki!



i love this clutch and love it even more at 50% off. Enjoy!


----------



## mommydivine

harlem_cutie said:


> One of my fave TB wallets. Both of your items are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mucho!&#128521;&#128077;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pursenalfaves

...havin' my fave mango dessert with my Amanda Middy Satchel in Aged Vachetta


----------



## berkleegal09

I love my blue Amanda Hobo 

It is not my only Tory, but my absolute favorite bag. It fits everything I need, matches quite a few of my favorite things, is my favorite color, and has my name!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Tory navy Eddie wedges from Nordstrom Rack today...


----------



## pavilion

Jesse suede boot


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Tory navy Eddie wedges from Nordstrom Rack today...
> 
> View attachment 2510735
> View attachment 2510736


Great find.  I love the snakeskin print.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Black patent Eddie wedges from Rue La La


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black patent Eddie wedges from Rue La La
> 
> View attachment 2537348


Those are awesome too.  It seems like every pair of Eddie wedges you have I have the same colour in the Eddie flats. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Ha!  I saw some bleach Eddies at NR yesterday but didn't get them as I'm not certain I need white flats.... 

I love these - so comfy!


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Ha!  I saw some bleach Eddies at NR yesterday but didn't get them as I'm not certain I need white flats....
> 
> I love these - so comfy!


I hear ya. I've seen lots of the bleach coloured Eddies at NR but for that price I couldn't turn them down.  I didn't need white flat but I needed these http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8951&pictureid=102449


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Uh oh.   Reconsidering...


----------



## Torybri

My latest TB love.  Belts that match my flats.


----------



## sa13ie

Hi Everyone....The latest TB addition in my closet are the gorgeous Sarena Flats in electric eel shade. Click on the link to view it. 

thefancyplum.com/2014/01/tory-burch-serena.html#.UyX9lkazlyU

Love,
Sabie 
http://www.thefancyplum.com/


----------



## boeyshona

So I finally brought out my new crossbody bag last Sat to Sentosa!


----------



## lettuceshop

boeyshona said:


> So I finally brought out my new crossbody bag last Sat to Sentosa!




I love that bag, I tried it on just recently but I went with another style.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

boeyshona said:


> So I finally brought out my new crossbody bag last Sat to Sentosa!



Such a cute bag!!! love it!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Leticia slides with the tumbled leather Reva's in the background...


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> View attachment 2548540
> 
> 
> Leticia slides with the tumbled leather Reva's in the background...




Classic!


----------



## boeyshona

lettuceshop said:


> I love that bag, I tried it on just recently but I went with another style.






ALPurseFanatic said:


> Such a cute bag!!! love it!




Thank you guys! Haha glad I got it at a 20% discount on shopbop  I love it because it's big enough to house everything I need! I don't have to downsize my wallet or anything


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

So I went a little crazy with my bonus money this year....

New Revas in snake print leather from the NM gift card promotion this past weekend....


----------



## Pursenalfaves

ALPurseFanatic said:


> So I went a little crazy with my bonus money this year....
> 
> New Revas in snake print leather from the NM gift card promotion this past weekend....
> 
> View attachment 2549180




Suuuuuper cute ALPurseFanatic!  Great choice!  And congrats on your bonu$!!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> So I went a little crazy with my bonus money this year....
> 
> New Revas in snake print leather from the NM gift card promotion this past weekend....
> 
> View attachment 2549180




Very cute, unfortunately Reva's just don't fit well for me.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Pursenalfaves said:


> Suuuuuper cute ALPurseFanatic!  Great choice!  And congrats on your bonu$!!!!




Thanks - I have more to share but don't want to share all at once .


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Very cute, unfortunately Reva's just don't fit well for me.




Thanks!

These fit different than than the black smooth leather with the silver medallion that I bought & returned after a painful evening around the house.  I wore these all day at work and even walked around 4 blocks total at lunch in them.  I couldn't walk without wincing around the house with the other pair.


----------



## annmarpar

Mini Ella tote


----------



## Pursenalfaves

[QU OTE=ALPurseFanatic;26440934]Thanks - I have more to share but don't want to share all at once .[/QUOTE]

Can't wait for the reveals! &#128522;


----------



## Pursenalfaves

TB having a Private Sale online now til tomorrow!  I ordered me the Shrunken Simone Cardi in black for only $99!  HOLY DEAL?! &#128522;&#128516;


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> TB having a Private Sale online now til tomorrow!  I ordered me the Shrunken Simone Cardi in black for only $99!  HOLY DEAL?! &#128522;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551878




Ooh I missed this in the sale. I went through everything, wonder if it was added later. I have this in white, they are so classy.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lettuceshop said:


> Ooh I missed this in the sale. I went through everything, wonder if it was added later. I have this in white, they are so classy.




Ooo nooo I'm sorry lettuceshop I should of posted sooner?! &#128555;
Do you really?! Yay then I can't wait to get mine &#128522;


----------



## Librachic

berkleegal09 said:


> View attachment 2506453
> 
> 
> I love my blue Amanda Hobo
> 
> It is not my only Tory, but my absolute favorite bag. It fits everything I need, matches quite a few of my favorite things, is my favorite color, and has my name!


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> Ooo nooo I'm sorry lettuceshop I should of posted sooner?! &#128555;
> Do you really?! Yay then I can't wait to get mine &#128522;




I went online after I read your post and they still had them, I bought one  thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lettuceshop said:


> I went online after I read your post and they still had them, I bought one  thanks for the tip!




&#128522;sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Black tumbled leather Revas


----------



## maxiemoo

Got this at the private sale ($159.00)


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Delete iPhone app posted it x2


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black tumbled leather Revas
> View attachment 2555264


Lovely.  I want a pair of those black tumbled  leather Revas so bad but neither of my TB boutique have them.  I might have to get them on line.  They look awesome!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black tumbled leather Revas
> View attachment 2555264



Lovely! one of my absolute fave pair of Revas and they really hold up over time.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> Lovely! one of my absolute fave pair of Revas and they really hold up over time.



Thanks - I am super pleased with how comfy they are.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Torybri said:


> Lovely.  I want a pair of those black tumbled  leather Revas so bad but neither of my TB boutique have them.  I might have to get them on line.  They look awesome!



I ordered these from Neiman Marcus in their gift card sale last Sunday.  Super fast shipping but I do live in NM world...


----------



## bigal

This is my first post in the Tory forum.  Here are my new to me Tory Burch items.  Bag, caftan and necklace.  

I can't wait to hit the beach!

Just wondering if anyone could give me a suggestion on cleaning the bag.  It needs a little cleaning.  Thank you!


----------



## bigal

bigal said:


> This is my first post in the Tory forum.  Here are my new to me Tory Burch items.  Bag, caftan and necklace.
> 
> I can't wait to hit the beach!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could give me a suggestion on cleaning the bag.  It needs a little cleaning.  Thank you!



Forgot the picture!  Sorry!


----------



## lettuceshop

bigal said:


> Forgot the picture!  Sorry!




Very cute look, what is the bag made of?


----------



## bigal

lettuceshop said:


> Very cute look, what is the bag made of?



It's khaki nylon with yellow croc embossed patent.  It has rope handles and a stripped shoulder/crossbody strap.  Linen interior with with the yellow croc phone pocket and zippered pocket with the yellow accents.


----------



## lettuceshop

bigal said:


> It's khaki nylon with yellow croc embossed patent.  It has rope handles and a stripped shoulder/crossbody strap.  Linen interior with with the yellow croc phone pocket and zippered pocket with the yellow accents.




I would spot clean it first in areas where you can test. I like dish soap, like Dawn, a consignments store I use likes 409. They used this on the interior of a Balenciaga I was looking at and it shocked me, but it worked.


----------



## bigal

lettuceshop said:


> I would spot clean it first in areas where you can test. I like dish soap, like Dawn, a consignments store I use likes 409. They used this on the interior of a Balenciaga I was looking at and it shocked me, but it worked.



Thanks!  I pulled the lining out as far as it would go.  It washed up nice, but left a line where it did get washed.  Luckily it's only inside.  Slot cleaned the exterior and it looks great.  Just a couple spots on the , but not in obvious areas.  So, I'm thinking worst case, I could dunk the whole bag and be ok if I wanted to clean it deeper....


----------



## Mendezhm

Sorry for the bathroom selfie--but nobody was home to take my pic. I'm enjoying my Robinson satchel on this beautiful day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lettuceshop

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2565011
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom selfie--but nobody was home to take my pic. I'm enjoying my Robinson satchel on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




It's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Carson123

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2565011
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom selfie--but nobody was home to take my pic. I'm enjoying my Robinson satchel on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Love it!  Is that the regular size or middy?


----------



## Mendezhm

Carson123 said:


> Love it!  Is that the regular size or middy?


It's the regular size.  I got lucky and got a great one pre-loved.  The middy is just too small for me.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Wedges from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## bruleeDC

berkleegal09 said:


> View attachment 2506453
> 
> 
> I love my blue Amanda Hobo
> 
> It is not my only Tory, but my absolute favorite bag. It fits everything I need, matches quite a few of my favorite things, is my favorite color, and has my name!


I've never seen the blue color before. Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sally 2 wedges (black - silver) out to church in the rain


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Taking my Megan Mini out for the day. I have only had this bag a couple of days but I know I'm going to get loads of wear out of it.


----------



## Mswing

My new Leticia thong sandals &#128515;


----------



## lettuceshop

Mswing said:


> My new Leticia thong sandals &#128515;




Cute


----------



## lettuceshop

a
My Holly book bag out for lunch with out of town relatives.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> View attachment 2579574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> My Holly book bag out for lunch with out of town relatives.




So cute!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mswing said:


> My new Leticia thong sandals &#128515;




Love these!


----------



## Pearlyjam

My first Tory Burch bag. I really enjoy it.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Pearlyjam said:


> My first Tory Burch bag. I really enjoy it.



Congrats - I just got my first TB (in my avatar) but ordered another one when Bloomingdale's had friends and family and got the same Amanda as you but in black. I'm loving the style - just brought her out earlier this week.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Tory navy Selma wedges (older) at work today - it's finally w enough to wear them!!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Tory navy Selma wedges (older) at work today - it's finally w enough to wear them!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2590187
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590188




Nice, love the nail color too


----------



## baglover4383

my school tote


----------



## boeyshona

baglover4383 said:


> View attachment 2595931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my school tote




Is this the mini or the usual size ella tote? Heh I just ordered the mini ella tote and I'm so excited!


----------



## baglover4383

Mine is regular Ella tote


----------



## saintgermain

stylish tote for school! wish i were this trendy back then


----------



## boeyshona

baglover4383 said:


> Mine is regular Ella tote




Thanks! I just got my mini ella tote, will do a reveal soon yay!!!!


----------



## Mendezhm

Heading out with my daughter to her awards banquet with my brand new Tory Thea tote in porcelain pink. &#128151;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## veyda

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2598322
> 
> Heading out with my daughter to her awards banquet with my brand new Tory Thea tote in porcelain pink. &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You and your daughter are gorgeous! Very sweet photo  

 I _Love_ your pink Thea too


----------



## Kkeely30

I wore my new Aaden Leopard flats today.. Exciting!  I thought they were cute with my Priscilla Satchel.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2598322
> 
> Heading out with my daughter to her awards banquet with my brand new Tory Thea tote in porcelain pink. &#128151;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Love that porcelain pink color - looks great with your outfit.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 2598352
> 
> 
> I wore my new Aaden Leopard flats today.. Exciting!  I thought they were cute with my Priscilla Satchel.




Love them!


----------



## Mendezhm

veyda said:


> You and your daughter are gorgeous! Very sweet photo
> 
> I _Love_ your pink Thea too


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mendezhm

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love that porcelain pink color - looks great with your outfit.


Thank you so much!! I'm loving the color!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2598322
> 
> Heading out with my daughter to her awards banquet with my brand new Tory Thea tote in porcelain pink. &#128151;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Pretty Mom and daughter, pretty vague too....love those shoes


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> Pretty Mom and daughter, pretty vague too....love those shoes




Pretty bag too... Silly fat fingers.


----------



## Mendezhm

Thanks so much lettuceshop! I found the shoes at Ross for only $50! Vince Camuto brand. And super comfy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 2598352
> 
> 
> I wore my new Aaden Leopard flats today.. Exciting!  I thought they were cute with my Priscilla Satchel.




...and you were right! Super cute!


----------



## mommydivine

Hi! My TB nylon mini ella tote & patent leather cosmetic bag &#128525;&#128092;





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LawQT1908

Here's my new Kerrington Shopper in TB's spring/summer floral print. It's comparable IMO (size-wise) to the LV Neverfull MM, with the Kerrington being slightly smaller. I haven't worn it out yet (waiting for Mother's Day) but so far I like it a lot!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My cheapie Casey wedges


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Elina wedges in Brazil Nut from last summer.  I ordered them from Saks on Thanksgiving Day in a huge sale as I'd been lusting after them all summer.  I'm wearing them for the first time today:


----------



## chocochip

Me and my All T tote


----------



## anaisahn

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2565011
> 
> Sorry for the bathroom selfie--but nobody was home to take my pic. I'm enjoying my Robinson satchel on this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Do you mind if I ask you dimensions of your tory burch robinson satchel?  Is it roughly H 10 1/2" X L 13" X D 7 1/4"? It looks like a perfect size  I'm looking for one in black saffiano leather and seems like tory burch discontinued all the old designs and middy ones in store they are just so tiny for me! :'(


----------



## uhpharm01

chocochip said:


> Me and my All T tote



Nice tote.


----------



## chocochip

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice tote.



Thanks!


----------



## docswifey




----------



## docswifey




----------



## jlsp

Tory Burch robinson mini double zip tote


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

Hi, this is my Tory Burch Eddie Bow in action


----------



## vangiepuff

Wore my revas today


----------



## vangiepuff

Went outlet shopping and bought these.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

vangiepuff said:


> Wore my revas today




These are cute!  I have them with the gold emblem but I like yours better...


----------



## vangiepuff

My tory pumps. Beautiful but loud.


----------



## vangiepuff

And bringing my sneakers along just in case I have to do a lot of walking later.


----------



## vangiepuff

espadrilles


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Wearing my Nordstrom Rack $19.99 Caseys in Equestrian for the first time today:


----------



## Mendezhm

I'm loving this combo today. This is my new Amanda clutch. Just got her yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vangiepuff

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Wearing my Nordstrom Rack $19.99 Caseys in Equestrian for the first time today:



Nice color and price!!! Wish my Nordstrom rack had good deals like that.


----------



## vangiepuff

Wearing red again


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mendezhm said:


> I'm loving this combo today. This is my new Amanda clutch. Just got her yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626022
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Cute!  Is that Carnival (the color)?


----------



## Mendezhm

Yes! Carnival. I'm obsessed with it. It's so fun! Lots of complements already. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vangiepuff

Finally nice weather!! I get to wear sandals!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Selma wedges in bleach - first time wearing.  Bought last fall on clearance from Nordstrom.com

I've seen them at the rack for more than I paid in the past few months:


----------



## MJDaisy

jlsp said:


> Tory Burch robinson mini double zip tote



absolutely beautiful bag!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

docswifey said:


> View attachment 2614553



So adorable.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Thora sandals in bleach


----------



## jlsp

MJDaisy said:


> absolutely beautiful bag!



Thank u &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## LawQT1908

My TB toiletry bag & small classic cosmetic case are great travel companions!  &#128522;


----------



## Luvdabags

My Quinn's breaking in rather nicely.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Got these last year at Neiman Marcus Last Call but have seen them at Nordstrom Rack this year in brown 







They are surprisingly comfy


----------



## brat_86

vangiepuff said:


> And bringing my sneakers along just in case I have to do a lot of walking later.



super cute!!


----------



## Iluvbags

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 2598352
> 
> 
> I wore my new Aaden Leopard flats today.. Exciting!  I thought they were cute with my Priscilla Satchel.



I have these but have not worn yet. What kind of things are you wearing with them? Skinny jeans, skirts, dresses, etc.,?


----------



## uhpharm01

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Selma wedges in bleach - first time wearing.  Bought last fall on clearance from Nordstrom.com
> 
> I've seen them at the rack for more than I paid in the past few months:
> 
> View attachment 2642033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642034



nice shoe and nail Polish


----------



## Pursenalfaves

[ QUOTE=ALPurseFanatic;26946406]Got these last year at Neiman Marcus Last Call but have seen them at Nordstrom Rack this year in brown 

View attachment 2656150


View attachment 2656152


They are surprisingly comfy[/QUOTE]


VERY cute! Enjoy! &#128515;



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## niknaks73

. Purchased today at Nordstrom Rack additional 25 percent sale!  $59.98!


----------



## Fashionista25

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Purchased today at Nordstrom Rack additional 25 percent sale!  $59.98!



I also got the same pair at the rack today. How did you get yours for $59.98? Mine were $74.98 after the 25%.


----------



## zuzu99

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2676016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Purchased today at Nordstrom Rack additional 25 percent sale!  $59.98!



Love the shoes!!!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

My new wedges


----------



## Pursenalfaves

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2677111
> 
> 
> My new wedges




OMG love those!!! &#128077;&#128077;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LexielLoveee

My perfect work slipper flats!


----------



## ladybug10

My first Tory, mini Robinson dome satchel. It was instant love.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

ladybug10 said:


> My first Tory, mini Robinson dome satchel. It was instant love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683624




Congrats! Yaaaay! Happy for you! &#127881;&#127880;I like how you shot a TB/Starbucks pic! Haha!&#128516;&#128077;&#128077;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## drcoach1979

Received these shoes for my birthday in March. My only tory burch....


----------



## marylicious

Enjoying the white sand in sunny Florida beach w/ Tory sandals & LV  &#128522;&#128526;&#127774;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I got this awesome laken clutch at bloomies for $86!


----------



## fine_akindo

My 2nd Reva. This one doesn't have elastic at the back and it's make a true size. (the one with elastic at the back, I need to go half size up)

I firstly unable to decide between the two. But I final go for another reva in snake pattern   love it


----------



## fine_akindo

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I got this awesome laken clutch at bloomies for $86!
> 
> View attachment 2693032




Wow, how nice! Looks so classy


----------



## Petitelpg

Just got these last week and can't resist to wear them everyday!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Petitelpg said:


> View attachment 2693370
> 
> 
> Just got these last week and can't resist to wear them everyday!




Love these! Reminds me shoes I had when I was a kid in the 80's.


----------



## acm1134

I think these are the Cameron ? Anyways got these from Bloomingdales and I am in love &#128525;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2704108
> 
> I think these are the Cameron ? Anyways got these from Bloomingdales and I am in love &#128525;




Love how the light is reflecting off the gold &#128526;


----------



## luxurista

ladybug10 said:


> My first Tory, mini Robinson dome satchel. It was instant love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683624



I have been looking for this bag and finally found a pic on the forum. How is yours holding up for you? I would love to see a mod shot if you're able to take one! I'm thinking of ordering it in black.


----------



## APRIL251

Well we're just waiting for 4:30!!!


----------



## ladybug10

luxurista said:


> I have been looking for this bag and finally found a pic on the forum. How is yours holding up for you? I would love to see a mod shot if you're able to take one! I'm thinking of ordering it in black.




Mine is holding up really well, probably because it's saffiano leather. It holds it's shape even though it doesn't get stuffed to the top (I.e. wallet, keys, phone, small wristlet, pack of tissues are at the bottom 2/3 of the bag leaving the top 1/3 empty). It's small, it holds all the stuff I just listed, but then I have to carry my sunglasses on my head since it doesn't fit into the bag. But it's a great size for when I'm on a date or just running errands and need just my essentials. I will try to post mod pictures tomorrow if you still want me to. But it's the cutest little thing, I've gotten many compliments. Even my hubby thinks it's adorable.


----------



## luxurista

ladybug10 said:


> Mine is holding up really well, probably because it's saffiano leather. It holds it's shape even though it doesn't get stuffed to the top (I.e. wallet, keys, phone, small wristlet, pack of tissues are at the bottom 2/3 of the bag leaving the top 1/3 empty). It's small, it holds all the stuff I just listed, but then I have to carry my sunglasses on my head since it doesn't fit into the bag. But it's a great size for when I'm on a date or just running errands and need just my essentials. I will try to post mod pictures tomorrow if you still want me to. But it's the cutest little thing, I've gotten many compliments. Even my hubby thinks it's adorable.



It sounds PERFECT!!! I want one so badly now! I saw a Prada one that was similar to this style but it was ridiculously expensive. So when I came across this little beauty, I was excited to see that that price was very reasonable. And yes... I would LOVE to see some mod shots! That would be great! Thanks for the info, I'm so glad to hear this little cutie is everything I expected plus more  Been looking for a cross body, and this one seems perfect.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My new Thea slouchy tote on her first trip out today:


----------



## luvallpurses

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My new Thea slouchy tote on her first trip out today:
> 
> View attachment 2722617



Wow!  That is so much prettier than on the website!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Yes and its not nearly as large - perfect size.  I love it.


----------



## samleejay

Hi ladies anyone out there have a pair of Tory Burch Broome Combat boots I need help with sizing ? Would really appreciate it ))


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My new Thea slouchy tote on her first trip out today:
> 
> View attachment 2722617




I absolutely LOVE this. It's the perfect size and such a classy bag. Enjoy!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> I absolutely LOVE this. It's the perfect size and such a classy bag. Enjoy!



Thanks - quickly becoming a favorite.


----------



## LVluver721




----------



## Iluvbags

Two new purchases. I've already worn the metallic flats and they are super comfy 
Can't wait to wear the others. It's still very warm where I live and will be for quite a while


----------



## jayohwhy

My new Tory Clara satchel. I love it!


----------



## lettuceshop

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2732753
> 
> My new Tory Clara satchel. I love it!




Love it!


----------



## LawQT1908

LVluver721 said:


> View attachment 2726128




So pretty!!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Clay beige Quinn flats first time out - bought them at the July 4th sale.  They are comfy!


----------



## needloub

So happy to finally have my TB nylon Ella tote for work...it can hold all my books!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Clines in tan along side DH's Cole Haan's &#128522;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Ordered the sweater awhile back but shipped it to my sister's house and finally we reunite! &#128522;
...and earrings from my DS! Yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lettuceshop

Could you send me a photo of the earrings, I'm looking to buy some on a resale site and want to be able to identify them as genuine. You can private message me the photos if you want. I'd like to see the earring backs and the card that they are on.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lettuceshop said:


> Could you send me a photo of the earrings, I'm looking to buy some on a resale site and want to be able to identify them as genuine. You can private message me the photos if you want. I'd like to see the earring backs and the card that they are on.
> Thanks in advance.




Hi lettuceshop!
Sure thing! Although, not sure how to send pics on private message so here you go &#128522;
Hope these help!









Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> Hi lettuceshop!
> Sure thing! Although, not sure how to send pics on private message so here you go &#128522;
> Hope these help!
> View attachment 2751923
> View attachment 2751924
> View attachment 2751925
> View attachment 2751926
> View attachment 2751927
> View attachment 2751928
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thanks, this helps a lot.


----------



## nikimenz

Robinson Double Zipper. 
Honestly never use it though, sort of hate it. So damn heavy. 
Plus I think it's stupid that my sunglasses cost more than her.


----------



## for3v3rz

At the mall with Violet.


----------



## Torybri

With the arrival of Autumn and most of the leaves fallen from the trees it's time to start rocking my new TB Marlene riding boots.


----------



## farris2

Torybri said:


> With the arrival of Autumn and most of the leaves fallen from the trees it's time to start rocking my new TB Marlene riding boots.



Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Torybri said:


> With the arrival of Autumn and most of the leaves fallen from the trees it's time to start rocking my new TB Marlene riding boots.


Those boots are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Very happy with my new Tory Burch Ella Tote (large)!  Took her out today with my leather and patent leather Cole Haan sneakers!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very happy with my new Tory Burch Ella Tote (large)!  Took her out today with my leather and patent leather Cole Haan sneakers!!!



I love how thr scarf adds a pop of color to the gorgeous tote!


----------



## for3v3rz

At the Giants after party. More comfortable than the CL simple pump.


----------



## minami

T
	

		
			
		

		
	






Tory Burch low heeled pumps..gift from my mom lol.. I love the gold heel..ugh no discount at all though &#128547;


----------



## Fgl11

minami said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792991
> View attachment 2792992
> View attachment 2792993
> 
> 
> Tory Burch low heeled pumps..gift from my mom lol.. I love the gold heel..ugh no discount at all though &#128547;




I have the same shoes - they're beautiful and so comfy!! But I did get discount - sad you didn't


----------



## minami

I live in Malaysia now lol..my mom bought these 2 months ago haha
If I ordered from the US, I was worried about customs taxes hence overpaying a little lol oh well got to have them immediately and the SAs were very helpful.  Tory burch opened her first boutique here not too long ago.

I don't usually wear low heels but these are very cute lol &#128512;


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

minami said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792991
> View attachment 2792992
> View attachment 2792993
> 
> 
> Tory Burch low heeled pumps..gift from my mom lol.. I love the gold heel..ugh no discount at all though &#128547;




Very nice & classy!


----------



## minami

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Very nice & classy!




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

minami said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792991
> View attachment 2792992
> View attachment 2792993
> 
> 
> Tory Burch low heeled pumps..gift from my mom lol.. I love the gold heel..ugh no discount at all though &#55357;&#56867;


 
They are beautiful......enjoy!!!


----------



## minami

cheidel said:


> They are beautiful......enjoy!!!



thanks dear!


----------



## SChuong87

Hi everyone,
I'm new to purse forum.. but here's my latest purchase, this beauty sitting w/ me in my cubicle- Tory Burch Robinson pebbled open dome satchel in Deep Berry


----------



## Torybri

When the Tory Burch Lowell flats showed up on the TB website I instantly feel in love with them.  And now after a Black Friday haul I have a pair.


----------



## TraGiv

SChuong87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to purse forum.. but here's my latest purchase, this beauty sitting w/ me in my cubicle- Tory Burch Robinson pebbled open dome satchel in Deep Berry




I love the shape and color!  Very nice.


----------



## for3v3rz

Wearing my new Vanessa flats today. I had to change out of my Louboutin pumps after 6 hrs on.


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is them with light. So sparkly and pretty.


----------



## QueenOfReal

I love all the Tory shoes and bags. I am never that much into wedges but these leopard ones, wow!


----------



## lettuceshop

SChuong87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to purse forum.. but here's my latest purchase, this beauty sitting w/ me in my cubicle- Tory Burch Robinson pebbled open dome satchel in Deep Berry




Beautiful color....wow


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> When the Tory Burch Lowell flats showed up on the TB website I instantly feel in love with them.  And now after a Black Friday haul I have a pair.




I must be slacking, I have not seen these, love them.


----------



## Torybri

lettuceshop said:


> I must be slacking, I have not seen these, love them.



Glad you like them.  This is another great version of the Tory logo and since I already have quite a few Revas, Carolines and Millers I thought this new version of the Tory logo would be a nice addition.   They fit very similar to the new non elastic Revas.  The only slight difference from the Revas is the shape of the toe.


----------



## maripotamus

My latest eBay find!

Pre-loved TB Robinson Satchel w/silver hardware :santawave:


----------



## maripotamus

Just got these in the mail today! &#127877;

Tory Burch Large T logo.


----------



## pink1

I have the small logo studs.  LOVE!  You will wear these a ton


----------



## candysheree

My new shoes and scarf, a Christmas gift from my hubby, so in love!


----------



## nfrancis12

Here is the newest member of my collection! Thanks to my love!


----------



## Torybri

candysheree said:


> View attachment 2844549
> View attachment 2844550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes and scarf, a Christmas gift from my hubby, so in love!


Love the sneaks.  I have the same ones in silver.  Super comfy hey?


----------



## pbnjam

Just got my watercolor leopard scarf from after Christmas sale!


----------



## lettuceshop

pink1 said:


> I have the small logo studs.  LOVE!  You will wear these a ton




I just ordered the small logo earrings, I had some other earrings and they were too big for my small earlobes.


----------



## lettuceshop

pbnjam said:


> Just got my watercolor leopard scarf from after Christmas sale!




Cute!!!


----------



## candysheree

Torybri said:


> Love the sneaks.  I have the same ones in silver.  Super comfy hey?




Thanks and yes so comfy, so glad I got the last pair!


----------



## pbnjam

lettuceshop said:


> Cute!!!




Thanks!


----------



## pink1

Love that scarf!


----------



## POW

Love TB, pretty scarf, I have a hard time picking them.  Any feedback on her watches? I get a lot of complements on her shoes and from guys as well


----------



## POW

I've been using these two the most lately


----------



## pavilion

Wore a Tory Burch scarf and some Tory Burch flats today


----------



## BEBELA

Newbie here, just got some TB goodies I figured I'd  share &#128522;


----------



## BEBELA

I don't know how to rotate


----------



## melvel

nfrancis12 said:


> Here is the newest member of my collection! Thanks to my love!



What is this bag? I love it!


----------



## nfrancis12

melvel said:


> What is this bag? I love it!



Thanks love!! Its the Jessica Square tote in black it also comes in white!! i loved them both but was afraid the white would damage easier due to color rubbing and what not!


----------



## pink1

I have those shoes! Love, love the scarf.



pavilion said:


> Wore a Tory Burch scarf and some Tory Burch flats today
> View attachment 2856790
> View attachment 2856791


----------



## lettuceshop

pavilion said:


> Wore a Tory Burch scarf and some Tory Burch flats today
> View attachment 2856790
> View attachment 2856791




Cute!


----------



## Stophle

Wearing a TB scarf today.  I found it yesterday at Nordstrom Rack, there was only one. Yay for a good deal!


----------



## nfrancis12

Torybri said:


> Glad you like them.  This is another great version of the Tory logo and since I already have quite a few Revas, Carolines and Millers I thought this new version of the Tory logo would be a nice addition.   They fit very similar to the new non elastic Revas.  The only slight difference from the Revas is the shape of the toe.



I love those!! I was just wondering if they run true to size? I wear an 8.5 with a wide foot do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Torybri

nfrancis12 said:


> I love those!! I was just wondering if they run true to size? I wear an 8.5 with a wide foot do you have any suggestions?


Thanks.  I feel they do run true to size and fit the same or a bit more snug in the width at the toes.  At the ball of the foot is about the same width as the new Revas.


----------



## antmeu1

Great pics!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Tory Burch Miller: Patent Black and Coconut
Tory Burch Reva: Dark Brown/Gold and Black/Silver
Tory Burch Leighanne: White(my favorite TB sandal)


----------



## Torybri

Tayyyraee said:


> Tory Burch Miller: Patent Black and Coconut
> Tory Burch Reva: Dark Brown/Gold and Black/Silver
> Tory Burch Leighanne: White(my favorite TB sandal)


WOW!  Nice collection.  It would be hard for me to pick just one favorite.


----------



## elevenxten

Tory burch lonnie


----------



## Judy1123

Super cute shoes!


----------



## lettuceshop

elevenxten said:


> Tory burch lonnie




I have two pairs of these in blue and natural, so comfortable!


----------



## elevenxten

lettuceshop said:


> I have two pairs of these in blue and natural, so comfortable!



Nice!!! They are super pretty but the only small complaint that i have is that its sort of loose/baggy on the side. Do you have the same problem like me?


----------



## lettuceshop

elevenxten said:


> Nice!!! They are super pretty but the only small complaint that i have is that its sort of loose/baggy on the side. Do you have the same problem like me?




They're definitely not snug shoes, but I love them for running errands and stuff, they have no support.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

&#9749;&#65039; break with my TB Kendricks in black 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128521;


----------



## Torybri

elevenxten said:


> Nice!!! They are super pretty but the only small complaint that i have is that its sort of loose/baggy on the side. Do you have the same problem like me?




I recently bought the Tory color block espadrilles and they didn't have my size and a half size large really fits loose.  That said, I also have a pair of Lonnie espadrilles from last year in the right size and they fit much better but are still a bit loose.


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> I recently bought the Tory color block espadrilles and they didn't have my size and a half size large really fits loose.  That said, I also have a pair of Lonnie espadrilles from last year in the right size and they fit much better but are still a bit


----------



## dizchik

Hi TPFers! I'm new to Tory Burch and just wanted to share my new "toys". Although I started a thread asking for reviews and didn't get any responses, I went ahead and bit the bullet and got the large York Buckle Tote in black anyway. As I was at the TB store, I saw a lovely wallet/wristlet that fit all the criteria of a perfect grab-and-go clutch - the Robinson Pebbled Large Wristlet in Jitney Green - and it was on sale!

So far I'm loving both!


----------



## lettuceshop

Oooh nice, haven't seen anything in that green, cute!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Sorry you didn't get any responses, we're a small group currently.


----------



## pink1

Love that green!


----------



## annaprkl

My Robisson Triangle tote in action about a year ago and still loving it! Its a very stylish bag.


----------



## lettuceshop

annaprkl said:


> My Robisson Triangle tote in action about a year ago and still loving it! Its a very stylish bag.


Nice! How popular is TB in the Netherlands?


----------



## annaprkl

It's popular and one of the key brands of the luxury malls online store , you can spot a few bags a week but it's kinda been beaten by the Michael Kors mania. They are everywhere!


----------



## lettuceshop

annaprkl said:


> It's popular and one of the key brands of the luxury malls online store , you can spot a few bags a week but it's kinda been beaten by the Michael Kors mania. They are everywhere!




MK has never appealed to me


----------



## annaprkl

lettuceshop said:


> MK has never appealed to me



Same and I kinda like the fact that even burch is popular enough to be available in the luxury departement store aka I don't have to fish beyond the sea when I wanna shop but it's still not on everyones arm.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

dizchik said:


> Hi TPFers! I'm new to Tory Burch and just wanted to share my new "toys". Although I started a thread asking for reviews and didn't get any responses, I went ahead and bit the bullet and got the large York Buckle Tote in black anyway. As I was at the TB store, I saw a lovely wallet/wristlet that fit all the criteria of a perfect grab-and-go clutch - the Robinson Pebbled Large Wristlet in Jitney Green - and it was on sale!
> 
> So far I'm loving both!
> View attachment 2915069




Welcome. Congrats on your new toys.  They are beautiful.


----------



## purse_lover1988

Shopping at h&m


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Cold enough today to wear my warmest Tory combo.


----------



## purse_lover1988

Breaking in my Serena 2 flats


----------



## Torybri

purse_lover1988 said:


> Breaking in my Serena 2 flats


OHHHH.  Love your Serena's.


----------



## annaprkl

Very classy! I think I need a pair of those two :o!


----------



## lettuceshop

So cute!


----------



## lashazzy

My very first Tory Burch handbag.


----------



## laloriloves

purse_lover1988 said:


> Breaking in my Serena 2 flats


So pretty! Love the tweed and leather!


----------



## purse_lover1988

laloriloves said:


> So pretty! Love the tweed and leather!



Thank you, I love them, they go with everything


----------



## lettuceshop

lashazzy said:


> View attachment 2921480
> 
> 
> My very first Tory Burch handbag.


Love the leather!


----------



## lashazzy

Thank you!!


----------



## lashazzy

New handbag!


----------



## lettuceshop

lashazzy said:


> View attachment 2927308
> 
> New handbag!




Drool, the white one is on my wish list.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dizchik said:


> Hi TPFers! I'm new to Tory Burch and just wanted to share my new "toys". Although I started a thread asking for reviews and didn't get any responses, I went ahead and bit the bullet and got the large York Buckle Tote in black anyway. As I was at the TB store, I saw a lovely wallet/wristlet that fit all the criteria of a perfect grab-and-go clutch - the Robinson Pebbled Large Wristlet in Jitney Green - and it was on sale!
> 
> So far I'm loving both!
> View attachment 2915069



love the pebbled line. Great color choice!



annaprkl said:


> My Robisson Triangle tote in action about a year ago and still loving it! Its a very stylish bag.



cute!



purse_lover1988 said:


> Shopping at h&m



you look great!



PurpleRabbit said:


> Cold enough today to wear my warmest Tory combo.



You look great!



purse_lover1988 said:


> Breaking in my Serena 2 flats



cute!



lashazzy said:


> View attachment 2921480
> 
> 
> My very first Tory Burch handbag.



great choice! enjoy


----------



## PurpleRabbit

harlem_cutie said:


> love the pebbled line. Great color choice!
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## jamcl31

lashazzy said:


> View attachment 2927308
> 
> New handbag!




In love with this! Trying to get my hands on the brighter colored ones [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PurpleRabbit

lashazzy said:


> View attachment 2927308
> 
> New handbag!



Congrats on your new bag. It is lovely!


----------



## lashazzy

Thanks! I'm loving it as of now


----------



## Pursenalfaves

FYI ladies!!!!

TB going on now up to 70 % off $ale!!![emoji4][emoji322]

http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/view-all/


----------



## hellotea

purse_lover1988 said:


> Breaking in my Serena 2 flats


 on those tweed and leather flats. Very nice.


----------



## tflowers921

Pony flats & beloved Ella [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lvlouis

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2942933
> 
> Pony flats & beloved Ella [emoji5]&#65039;




Very cute!!


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you! I love those shoes!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Black Tiernan pumps from private sale






France's satchel in French gray


----------



## Harper2719

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black Tiernan pumps from private sale
> 
> View attachment 2947545
> 
> View attachment 2947548
> 
> 
> France's satchel in French gray
> 
> View attachment 2947551




Great shoes and bag!!  How do you like the Frances satchel?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Harper2719 said:


> Great shoes and bag!!  How do you like the Frances satchel?




Thanks - I'm Loving it!


----------



## jorton

My first TB piece!!! Robinson coin zip. Got it at the outlet for £65. I have been eyeing this forever and I love the luggage color. Only thing is the interior has a metallic finish on the sides and the care tag says the metallic could wear over time but hopefully it doesn't :/ 

Anyway it's beautiful!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lashazzy

Cute!! I bet the metallic inside is adorable!!!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Ok ok...not so much "in action" but wanted to share.  Used my birthday gift cert from my sweet sister on the Private $ale! Yaaaaay! [emoji322][emoji324][emoji320] Super excited to use 'em!!! Even got them gift wrapped for free hahaha! [emoji23]

FYI: Kabuki brush was full price [emoji53][emoji107]but I have been wanting it for soooo long?! [emoji1] Just had to have it!


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> Ok ok...not so much "in action" but wanted to share.  Used my birthday gift cert from my sweet sister on the Private $ale! Yaaaaay! [emoji322][emoji324][emoji320] Super excited to use 'em!!! Even got them gift wrapped for free hahaha! [emoji23]
> 
> FYI: Kabuki brush was full price [emoji53][emoji107]but I have been wanting it for soooo long?! [emoji1] Just had to have it!
> View attachment 2952879
> View attachment 2952880
> View attachment 2952881
> View attachment 2952882
> View attachment 2952883




How sweet of your sister! Lucky you.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black Tiernan pumps from private sale
> 
> View attachment 2947545
> 
> View attachment 2947548
> 
> 
> France's satchel in French gray
> 
> View attachment 2947551


 
I saw this purse at Nordstrom the other day, it's really beautiful!!! The leather is so yummy and the color is perfect.


----------



## manlhk65

14 Flower Cluster Mini Bag Black


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lettuceshop said:


> How sweet of your sister! Lucky you.




Thanks lettuceshop! 
I know right?! [emoji7][emoji4] She knows one of my love languages, "receiving gifts" [emoji175] her so much!


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> Thanks lettuceshop!
> I know right?! [emoji7][emoji4] She knows one of my love languages, "receiving gifts" [emoji175] her so much!



That's interesting "Love languages" did you read that book, it intrigued me and I think I read a sample of it on my Kindle.


----------



## MiriSa

cascherping said:


> I'm wearing my leopard Sallys again with the Reva clutch. I always feel that Tory Burch accessories can pull any outfit together.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/March-26-2012-115.jpg


Wooow love your outfit!! i'm a big fan of leopard prints (shoes/ mini bags) and the combination with a red jacket is super cool!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Fitbit double wrap leather band in black / gold.


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Fitbit double wrap leather band in black / gold.
> 
> View attachment 2978622




Love it, tres fancy!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lettuceshop said:


> That's interesting "Love languages" did you read that book, it intrigued me and I think I read a sample of it on my Kindle.





OMG?! Yes I have!!! Read it while I was single and again before I got married! [emoji183][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji1]
I hope you get the chance to read it lettuceshop! [emoji4] 
Funny how you caught THAT! [emoji1]


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> OMG?! Yes I have!!! Read it while I was single and again before I got married! [emoji183][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji1]
> I hope you get the chance to read it lettuceshop! [emoji4]
> Funny how you caught THAT! [emoji1]




Ooh ok that does it I'm going to order it!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My denim Quinns






Love them!!!


----------



## LABAG

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My denim Quinns
> 
> View attachment 2993258
> 
> View attachment 2993259
> 
> 
> Love them!!!


 I got these as well! love them +1


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black Tiernan pumps from private sale
> 
> View attachment 2947545
> 
> View attachment 2947548
> 
> 
> France's satchel in French gray
> 
> View attachment 2947551


I am in love with this bag!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Navy perforated Reva and Cinnamon Stick Penn Tote. My feet are puffy from running so ignore them. LOL


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Navy perforated Reva and Cinnamon Stick Penn Tote. My feet are puffy from running so ignore them. LOL




Pretty!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My denim Quinns
> 
> View attachment 2993258
> 
> View attachment 2993259
> 
> 
> Love them!!!



love these too. I hope to wear mine this weekend.



lettuceshop said:


> Pretty!


 Thank you!


----------



## LABAG

harlem_cutie said:


> Navy perforated Reva and Cinnamon Stick Penn Tote. My feet are puffy from running so ignore them. LOL


 Nice! I received my navy perforated revas yesterday from Saks-took advantage of 20 % off-got them for 131.60 ! 
So comfy-feel soft cushion inside them.


----------



## hypnotiq

Reva printed canvas


----------



## lvlouis

hypnotiq said:


> Reva printed canvas




Very cute!!


----------



## hypnotiq

lvlouis said:


> Very cute!!



thank you


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got my new mini miller jellies in ivory today!  So happy with them...they're exactly what I've been wanting. I've been wanting a neutral colored miller with the gold medallion. I think they're gonna be so easy to wear this summer. Got them for $66.50 at nordstroms which makes them even more likable.


----------



## lettuceshop

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got my new mini miller jellies in ivory today!  So happy with them...they're exactly what I've been wanting. I've been wanting a neutral colored miller with the gold medallion. I think they're gonna be so easy to wear this summer. Got them for $66.50 at nordstroms which makes them even more likable.
> 
> View attachment 3000571



My daughter needs these since she's so hard on her shoes!


----------



## lettuceshop

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got my new mini miller jellies in ivory today!  So happy with them...they're exactly what I've been wanting. I've been wanting a neutral colored miller with the gold medallion. I think they're gonna be so easy to wear this summer. Got them for $66.50 at nordstroms which makes them even more likable.
> 
> View attachment 3000571



How did you get them so cheap?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

lettuceshop said:


> How did you get them so cheap?




They were on sale on Nordstroms.com. I think they were price matching someone.


----------



## lettuceshop

It seems Nordstrom started their sale last night and since I was on their checking out the mini millers, well I just had to buy something...I snagged a cute pair of two tone earrings.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Those are cute earrings.  I didn't find anything that I just had to have (yet!)....

i did order 2 pair of shoes from Saks Monday from their sale with the additional $75 off $300 code they sent me over the weekend.  I got the royal blue thong sandals and the flat slides in black/natural. I am officially shopped out for awhile....  Y'all hold me to it... (That is unless its a great bargain at the Rack at Clear the Rack....)


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Culver slides in black & natural


----------



## lettuceshop

Love those Culvers!


----------



## lemon22

grobertson23 said:


> View attachment 1958503
> 
> 
> Taking my Robinson Satchel out for the first time today!!


I know this is an old post but it may work out better, did you find this style sagged? These is a similar style I am looking at now and I am worried it may sag after I put everything in. After a few months, how did it do?


----------



## lemon22

Anyone out there with either the Thea, Marion, or Robinson triple Zip? Trying to decide on how heavy they are and if they fit comfortably under your arm?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lemon22 said:


> Anyone out there with either the Thea, Marion, or Robinson triple Zip? Trying to decide on how heavy they are and if they fit comfortably under your arm?



i own Robinson Pebbled Leather and Saffiano Triple Zip. The pebbled leather is the perfect weight and the leather wears well. The saffiano bag is a bit heavier and the leather seems prone to bunching and wrinkling. I had a Thea and returned it because getting in and out of the bag was a bit challenging. The openings were on the smaller side. I use the strap, as the satchel under your arm would be awkward.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Black/luggage reversible belt and black patent miller sandals going to do some shopping


----------



## alexisarcher7

my york tote all packed and ready for vegas this weekend, looking a bit distorted and all haha!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

lettuceshop said:


> How did you get them so cheap?




Ivory mini millers are back in stock on Nordstrom.com for $66.48


----------



## lemon22

My memorial Day outlet purchases. I am so in love. I originally wanted the Robinson triple zip, but when I went in and held it, I couldn't believe how heavy it was! No way my back could handle that on a regular basis. Neither store carried the Thea


----------



## lettuceshop

Tayyyraee said:


> Black/luggage reversible belt and black patent miller sandals going to do some shopping



I'm happy to see someone else wearing more than one TB piece at a time. I didn't take a photo but today I wore my Elizabeth dress and carried my navy mini TB Robinson square tote.


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> I'm happy to see someone else wearing more than one TB piece at a time. I didn't take a photo but today I wore my Elizabeth dress and carried my navy mini TB Robinson square tote.




I'm with you there too!  Some days I go out with a TB bag, shoes AND sunglasses!  I should at least change my sunglasses but they are my fav.  If I start buying her clothing I'd be in big trouble..


----------



## Tayyyraee

lettuceshop said:


> I'm happy to see someone else wearing more than one TB piece at a time. I didn't take a photo but today I wore my Elizabeth dress and carried my navy mini TB Robinson square tote.



I almost always have a TB belt and a pair or TB shoes on. They are a staple in my closet


----------



## Tayyyraee

Tayyyraee said:


> I almost always have a TB belt and a pair or TB shoes on. They are a staple in my closet



Not to mention my 60mm TB aviators I use on a daily basis&#128522;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Today I wore my ivory mini miller jellies and this fringe bag I got a Bloomingdales years ago for $150! You never forget a good deal. I generally sell my bags and use the money to buy something new and my friends are always asking when I'm gonna sell it...never!


----------



## HaynesW0rld

My new Robinson Open Dome Satchel!! Looks so sophisticated!


----------



## HaynesW0rld

Also got a Robinson Wallet on a Chain in Rose Sachet  was expecting something much smaller, but happy with the size. I can comfortably fit an Iphone 6, lanyard of keys, etc. in here!


----------



## HaynesW0rld

lemon22 said:


> My memorial Day outlet purchases. I am so in love. I originally wanted the Robinson triple zip, but when I went in and held it, I couldn't believe how heavy it was! No way my back could handle that on a regular basis. Neither store carried the Thea



These are perfect! And yes that other bag is SOOO HEAVY. Like my arm/ lower back was aching after a day of shopping with it.


----------



## lettuceshop

My new slides arrived from the most recent sale.


----------



## lettuceshop

Kkeely30 said:


> I'm with you there too!  Some days I go out with a TB bag, shoes AND sunglasses!  I should at least change my sunglasses but they are my fav.  If I start buying her clothing I'd be in big trouble..




I buy the clothes too, good job the TB emblem is not plastered all over her clothes , a couple of weeks ago going on a date night, top, skirt and shoes...all TB


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ you look beautiful @lettuceshop!


----------



## lettuceshop

Thank you.


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> I buy the clothes too, good job the TB emblem is not plastered all over her clothes , a couple of weeks ago going on a date night, top, skirt and shoes...all TB
> View attachment 3013994




Love the entire outfit!  You look great!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> My new slides arrived from the most recent sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013988
> View attachment 3013989




Love these!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> I buy the clothes too, good job the TB emblem is not plastered all over her clothes , a couple of weeks ago going on a date night, top, skirt and shoes...all TB
> View attachment 3013994




Nice!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tory Burch Lonnies for running around doing my Saturday errands


----------



## lettuceshop

WillstarveforLV said:


> Tory Burch Lonnies for running around doing my Saturday errands



One of my favorite,I have 2 pairs of Lonnies and I just saw a cute pale blue pair that I've added to my wish list.


----------



## lettuceshop

Just got my most recent order, have to say, I'm loving this dress it's so comfortable (lots of stretch). Great price on sale from TB 112.00 down from 375.00. Shoes from Saks, 163.00 down from 350.00. The wallet bag, I'm crazy about, going to get lots of wear out of it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

@lettuceshop - You look so pretty!

I became an accidental victim of head to toe TB today. What I didn't take a pic of was me in a TB blouse. My lighting sucks.

TB Hidden Zip Continental Wallet in Dust Storm
Emerson Satchel
Perforated Reva
Sunglasses


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Just got my most recent order, have to say, I'm loving this dress it's so comfortable (lots of stretch). Great price on sale from TB 112.00 down from 375.00. Shoes from Saks, 163.00 down from 350.00. The wallet bag, I'm crazy about, going to get lots of wear out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042468
> View attachment 3042471
> View attachment 3042472
> View attachment 3042473




Looking good - love all of it!


----------



## illie

I just got my first Tory last weekend as a birthday gift to myself. I bought the York Buckle Tote in a larger size because it fits my MacBook perfectly. I like the details and it's pretty comfortable to lug around. It's really nice but super understated, and the inside organizational pockets are really convenient.







I'm very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> @lettuceshop - You look so pretty!
> 
> I became an accidental victim of head to toe TB today. What I didn't take a pic of was me in a TB blouse. My lighting sucks.
> 
> TB Hidden Zip Continental Wallet in Dust Storm
> Emerson Satchel
> Perforated Reva
> Sunglasses




Ha ha ha I love that..."accidental victim" we should come up with an abbreviation for it and post when it happens, what do you think?


----------



## lettuceshop

illie said:


> I just got my first Tory last weekend as a birthday gift to myself. I bought the York Buckle Tote in a larger size because it fits my MacBook perfectly. I like the details and it's pretty comfortable to lug around. It's really nice but super understated, and the inside organizational pockets are really convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very satisfied with my purchase.




Love the color of yours! I just order the small York tote in light oak, I know this affordable tote gets a lot of rap but I think I'm going to love it.


----------



## illie

lettuceshop said:


> Love the color of yours! I just order the small York tote in light oak, I know this affordable tote gets a lot of rap but I think I'm going to love it.



It's a really nice tote for $295, and I live in a little hippie town where I don't see a lot of ladies wearing them, so it was totally worth my heard earned $$. The organizational capabilities are awesome: so many pockets, a key ring, the main zipper compartment is padded so I don't need to put my Mac in a sleeve before I throw it in there. Enjoy your York too!


----------



## harlem_cutie

illie said:


> I just got my first Tory last weekend as a birthday gift to myself. I bought the York Buckle Tote in a larger size because it fits my MacBook perfectly. I like the details and it's pretty comfortable to lug around. It's really nice but super understated, and the inside organizational pockets are really convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very satisfied with my purchase.



the York Tote is always a fab choice! enjoy!



lettuceshop said:


> Ha ha ha I love that..."accidental victim" we should come up with an abbreviation for it and post when it happens, what do you think?



ITA!  I became an [AC/AccVic/???] and snapped this pic before walking out the house.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lettuceshop said:


> Just got my most recent order, have to say, I'm loving this dress it's so comfortable (lots of stretch). Great price on sale from TB 112.00 down from 375.00. Shoes from Saks, 163.00 down from 350.00. The wallet bag, I'm crazy about, going to get lots of wear out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042468
> View attachment 3042471
> View attachment 3042472
> View attachment 3042473


 
Love all of your new purchases.


----------



## tflowers921

illie said:


> I just got my first Tory last weekend as a birthday gift to myself. I bought the York Buckle Tote in a larger size because it fits my MacBook perfectly. I like the details and it's pretty comfortable to lug around. It's really nice but super understated, and the inside organizational pockets are really convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very satisfied with my purchase.




Happy birthday! I love everything about this tote!


----------



## bikergirlx

hypnotiq said:


> Reva printed canvas


so pretty!


----------



## hypnotiq

bikergirlx said:


> so pretty!



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pursenalfaves

lettuceshop said:


> Just got my most recent order, have to say, I'm loving this dress it's so comfortable (lots of stretch). Great price on sale from TB 112.00 down from 375.00. Shoes from Saks, 163.00 down from 350.00. The wallet bag, I'm crazy about, going to get lots of wear out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042468
> View attachment 3042471
> View attachment 3042472
> View attachment 3042473




You look FAB lettuceshop!!![emoji4][emoji106][emoji106]And so does all your TB goofies[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Tayyyraee

Mom just got her very first pair of TB sandals in the mail today! The Thora in black!


----------



## LABAG

waiting on my tan and black Bleecker sandals and some logo flats in black from Saks! cant wait. I see you have the tan Bleeckers are they comfortable and true to size? 
Great Haul!
Thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

LABAG said:


> waiting on my tan and black Bleecker sandals and some logo flats in black from Saks! cant wait. I see you have the tan Bleeckers are they comfortable and true to size?
> Great Haul!
> Thanks




The Bleeckers are not comfortable yet, I have two pairs. I put a gel toe pad in the latest pair. I've only worn mine 3 times so it's early days yet.


----------



## LABAG

Tan bleeckers arrived today and they are great!


----------



## lettuceshop

LABAG said:


> Tan bleeckers arrived today and they are great!




Photo please


----------



## LABAG

never posted a photo- can you tell me how?


----------



## josieblime

Got my navy Bleekers a few days ago but it has been raining too hard to wear them.


----------



## lettuceshop

Use the reply feature ( this info is if you are on a desktop) and look for the icon that looks like a little mountain top, this is where you insert your image from wherever it is stored on your computer. Let me know if you are on a mobile device and I can go on there and help you.


----------



## josieblime

Tory Burch All T


----------



## lettuceshop

josieblime said:


> Tory Burch All T
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063361




Pretty color! What is it?


----------



## brett summers

Thank you.
It is the light oak. Not quite pink, but a suggestion of pink.


----------



## brett summers

Thank you.  It is the light oak.  Just the right suggestion of pink.


----------



## Judy1123

Love that bag and the color, !!!


----------



## lettuceshop

It must be the lighting, it looks pale grey.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> It must be the lighting, it looks pale grey.



Yep  to me too on my computer.


----------



## brett summers

It must be the fluorescent office lighting.  I would love it in grey too!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Pursenalfaves said:


> You look FAB lettuceshop!!![emoji4][emoji106][emoji106]And so does all your TB goofies[emoji6][emoji6]




"Goofies"??! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji51]meant GOODIES LOL[emoji23]


----------



## lettuceshop

Pursenalfaves said:


> "Goofies"??! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji51]meant GOODIES LOL[emoji23]



Lol I knew what you meant


----------



## MareSerenitatus

My everyday wallet- I really like neutral bags so this is a great statement piece


----------



## lettuceshop

MareSerenitatus said:


> My everyday wallet- I really like neutral bags so this is a great statement piece




Pretty blues!


----------



## kmpossible

MareSerenitatus said:


> My everyday wallet- I really like neutral bags so this is a great statement piece


Love the combination of colours! Really wished we had Tory Burch in Australia =( There are so many things I would love to get my hands on!!


----------



## Pursenalfaves

FYI Tory Burch Private Sale going on now!!![emoji4]

http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/view-all/


----------



## pixiepieliv

My everyday purse


----------



## legalbeagle

My Louisa wedges[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## acm1134

Love my Kiernan boots , have them in almond also


----------



## casseyelsie

acm1134 said:


> Love my Kiernan boots , have them in almond also




Nice boots!


----------



## tflowers921

acm1134 said:


> Love my Kiernan boots , have them in almond also




Gorgeous!


----------



## tflowers921

I will always love my Ella!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

New Raleigh wedges - had to replace my Sophies was able to get 20% off too


----------



## harlem_cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> New Raleigh wedges - had to replace my Sophies was able to get 20% off too



pretty. What color is it?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

harlem_cutie said:


> pretty. What color is it?



Thank you! The colour is called Nutria , it's a dark tan ,caramel colour.


----------



## reginaPhalange

WillstarveforLV said:


> New Raleigh wedges - had to replace my Sophies was able to get 20% off too




I was looking at the Raleigh flats in this colour a little while back, I love the pointed toes on those!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

reginaPhalange said:


> I was looking at the Raleigh flats in this colour a little while back, I love the pointed toes on those!



U should get them! Great neutral colour!


----------



## reginaPhalange

WillstarveforLV said:


> U should get them! Great neutral colour!




I think I might, they add that extra touch to a casual outfit and look good for work.


----------



## for3v3rz

My new Junction high heel booties. Debating if I should also get the flat one too?


----------



## reginaPhalange

for3v3rz said:


> My new Junction high heel booties. Debating if I should also get the flat one too?
> 
> View attachment 3161454




Gorgeous! I'm thinking about purchasing the flat ones.


----------



## terithegreat

acm1134 said:


> Love my Kiernan boots , have them in almond also



Love this boot - and it looks great on you!!


----------



## acm1134

My silver Reva's (:


----------



## Via_04

me and my tory


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is the Junction in olive. Is a lighter shade. I am not use to this color bootie. Is kind of hard to match. What do you think.


----------



## harlem_cutie

for3v3rz said:


> My new Junction high heel booties. Debating if I should also get the flat one too?
> 
> View attachment 3161454



I love these. Are they comfy?



acm1134 said:


> My silver Reva's (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166373



Love Silver! Enjoy!



Via_04 said:


> me and my tory



These look great on you!



for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Junction in olive. Is a lighter shade. I am not use to this color bootie. Is kind of hard to match. What do you think.
> 
> View attachment 3171512



I love this style and also love olive & moss tones. Whether or not it will work for you depends on your wardrobe. If the majority of your wardrobe is corporate work wear then I could see how this is an issue but olive is a great neutral and goes really well with denim and casual wear.


----------



## for3v3rz

harlem_cutie:  to me the Junction are comfortable. I was out on my feet the whole day. Besides getting tired at the end of the day, no pinching or blisters.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

new millers in patent navy from markdowns taken earlier this week.  They are a yummy very dark blue color!


----------



## aleen

Bought these from Toronto premium outlet


----------



## aleen

My tory Burch earrings


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> new millers in patent navy from markdowns taken earlier this week.  They are a yummy very dark blue color!
> 
> View attachment 3173277


Love them


----------



## acm1134

My first Tory bag !! Also wearing my black and grey Revas


----------



## reginaPhalange

acm1134 said:


> My first Tory bag !! Also wearing my black and grey Revas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174760




Gorgeous bag! It probably won't be your last Tory Burch, her designs are addicting. Let us know how the bag holds up after some time.


----------



## acm1134

reginaPhalange said:


> Gorgeous bag! It probably won't be your last Tory Burch, her designs are addicting. Let us know how the bag holds up after some time.


Oh it isn't my last that is for sure !! I ordered the same bag in "beige" from an outlet, and then also waiting for the safiiano robinson in luggage to ship from Bloomies !! Someone stop my madness !!


----------



## Via_04

acm1134 said:


> Oh it isn't my last that is for sure !! I ordered the same bag in "beige" from an outlet, and then also waiting for the safiiano robinson in luggage to ship from Bloomies !! Someone stop my madness !!




We have the same but I chise the Tiger Eye Color


----------



## reginaPhalange

acm1134 said:


> Oh it isn't my last that is for sure !! I ordered the same bag in "beige" from an outlet, and then also waiting for the safiiano robinson in luggage to ship from Bloomies !! Someone stop my madness !!




Sorry I can't be of any help, I'm an enabler! I absolutely love the Robinson line, I have the double-zip and would love the same bag in Luggage but I'm thinking of trying a different brand, probably gonna go with the MK sutton. I'm heading to my local outlet tomorrow, hopefully I find something I like at Tory Burch.


----------



## acm1134

Via_04 said:


> We have the same but I chise the Tiger Eye Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174807


I am just now learning about Tory Burch bags so I was late on that color. Spoke to three different reps to help me track down the Tiger Eye color but they said that they were all sold out  heartbroken because I adore that color. Maybe one day I will find a pre-owned on somewhere.


----------



## acm1134

reginaPhalange said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help, I'm an enabler! I absolutely love the Robinson line, I have the double-zip and would love the same bag in Luggage but I'm thinking of trying a different brand, probably gonna go with the MK sutton. I'm heading to my local outlet tomorrow, hopefully I find something I like at Tory Burch.


I was a huge MK fan before I started buying Tory. I currently have 13 mk bags, one of which is a sutton ! I hope to post a comparison video on youtube once I get my TB Robinson in !!


----------



## Via_04

acm1134 said:


> I am just now learning about Tory Burch bags so I was late on that color. Spoke to three different reps to help me track down the Tiger Eye color but they said that they were all sold out  heartbroken because I adore that color. Maybe one day I will find a pre-owned on somewhere.




Actually I was looking for the Deep Berry but this is the first one that was being sold that's why I settle to Tiger Eye, don't loose hope you will find one [emoji16]


----------



## acm1134

Via_04 said:


> Actually I was looking for the Deep Berry but this is the first one that was being sold that's why I settle to Tiger Eye, don't loose hope you will find one [emoji16]


I hope so !! I ordered the Beige from an outlet ( not sure if I am going to like it since it seems more gray) but that is the only one they had other than the dark walnut. I have my eye on a dark walnut but I am afraid it will be too dark and similar to my black... Tiger Eye will be on my hunt list that is for sure !!


----------



## aleen

My TB shoes collection


----------



## lettuceshop

Nice!


----------



## lettuceshop

Whoops Tory head to toe, even had on the new fragrance Absolu


----------



## harlem_cutie

aleen said:


> My TB shoes collection



Love the collection. Are the red pair Raleigh flats?



lettuceshop said:


> Whoops Tory head to toe, even had on the new fragrance Absolu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178099



Fab as always!  @ wearing the perfume too!


----------



## aleen

harlem_cutie said:


> Love the collection. Are the red pair Raleigh flats?
> 
> Thank you . yes they r Raleigh flats


----------



## Miats

lettuceshop said:


> Whoops Tory head to toe, even had on the new fragrance Absolu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178099



I like your whole outfit... You look really good. Is that Marion wallet on a chain you are carrying ?


----------



## Miats

for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Junction in olive. Is a lighter shade. I am not use to this color bootie. Is kind of hard to match. What do you think.
> 
> View attachment 3171512



I like them , brown colours are great for fall.


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> Whoops Tory head to toe, even had on the new fragrance Absolu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178099




Love the dress!  You look great!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Whoops Tory head to toe, even had on the new fragrance Absolu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178099





Love it!!!! 



I'm wearing my denim quilted Quinn's today.


----------



## lettuceshop

Miats said:


> I like your whole outfit... You look really good. Is that Marion wallet on a chain you are carrying ?




Yes it is


----------



## lettuceshop

Kkeely30 said:


> Love the dress!  You look great!




Thank you, I own 3 of these T shirt dresses, I just adore them!


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my denim quilted Quinn's today.
> 
> View attachment 3178493




Nice!


----------



## pink1

Okay don't laugh!  Took pics for you guys . Pic 1


----------



## pink1

More shoes!


----------



## pink1

Pic 3. Small bags and wallets. I fear I may have an issue &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## pink1

Last one. My small jewelry collection. Sadly I sold a ton on eBay and regret it!  But had other purchases to fund!

***Opps left my messy earring drawer open.  Those are not all Tory!  Sorry all my pics are flipped.**


----------



## acm1134

pink1 said:


> Okay don't laugh!  Took pics for you guys . Pic 1


Amazing collection !!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

pink1 said:


> More shoes!



Thank you for sharing your spectacular collection!


----------



## lettuceshop

Thanks for sharing, love it all, how about clothing do you own any? We had a discussion one day about accidentally wearing all Tory, I've done it a few times....ha ha.


----------



## pink1

You know I only have 2 Simone cardigans!  I need to explore the clothing more.  Or maybe not lol!


----------



## ChicagoShopper

Nice collection. I just became interested this year.


----------



## lettuceshop

pink1 said:


> You know I only have 2 Simone cardigans!  I need to explore the clothing more.  Or maybe not lol!




I've been very happy with the clothing line, I very rarely pay full price though. It's well made and classily styled so you will find that you do get your wear out of it.


----------



## kimona

pink1 said:


> Pic 3. Small bags and wallets. I fear I may have an issue &#128513;&#128513;



Omg !! @pink1 I love your collection! I've been eyeing the black fleming. Is it the medium size you have?


----------



## kimona

lettuceshop said:


> I've been very happy with the clothing line, I very rarely pay full price though. It's well made and classily styled so you will find that you do get your wear out of it.



Gorgeous! I never thought about the clothing line now I will lol


----------



## pink1

^Yes, it is a medium flemming.  I can't use it as my daily bag due to the size but it a perfect going out to dinner bag!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Found these Eddie wedges at the rack in San Antonio (The Rim) this weekend for $129.  I have them in black patent and open toe black leather.  Now I complete the trifecta with closed toe lamb leather in black.  To me the Eddie wedges are THE most comfortable of my Tory heels.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

lettuceshop said:


> Whoops Tory head to toe, even had on the new fragrance Absolu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178099




You wear that dress well!


----------



## lettuceshop

PurpleRabbit said:


> You wear that dress well!




Oh thanks! They definitely suit my body type.


----------



## acm1134

Took my Beige beauty out tonight


----------



## lettuceshop

acm1134 said:


> Took my Beige beauty out tonight




I tracked that bag down to an outlet store, but I think it's a little bigger than I thought, what are the dimensions of your bag?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Taupe Revas from Neiman Marcus sale a few weeks ago. They go great with my French grey Frances satchel from earlier this year.


----------



## pink1

Love those!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mini Miller 85mm heels in coconut suede leather trim

On sale plus private sale savings


----------



## Kmiller_41

Wasn't feeling the rainbow tassels that came with this bag so I replaced it with this


----------



## pink1

That leather looks awesome!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Kmiller_41 said:


> Wasn't feeling the rainbow tassels that came with this bag so I replaced it with this
> View attachment 3196161




Love this!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Mini Miller 85mm heels in coconut suede leather trim
> 
> On sale plus private sale savings
> 
> View attachment 3196114
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196115



nice shoes. I've never seen them in suede. Enjoy 



Kmiller_41 said:


> Wasn't feeling the rainbow tassels that came with this bag so I replaced it with this
> View attachment 3196161



absolutely love this style in pebbled leather. Enjoy


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> nice shoes. I've never seen them in suede. Enjoy



They still have them in a 9.5 (i wear a 9)


----------



## Kmiller_41

pink1 said:


> That leather looks awesome!




It is! I'm really loving this bag


----------



## Kmiller_41

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love this!




Thanks!


----------



## Kmiller_41

harlem_cutie said:


> nice shoes. I've never seen them in suede. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely love this style in pebbled leather. Enjoy




Thank you! This may be my new favorite bag


----------



## chocofrapp

acm1134 said:


> Took my Beige beauty out tonight



Cute. This pebbled square tote is the best version.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Out to dinner in a Tory tunic


----------



## ChicagoShopper

PurpleRabbit said:


> Out to dinner in a Tory tunic


Nice look! I just starting purchasing Tory Burch clothing and I've found the clothing to be nice.


----------



## lettuceshop

PurpleRabbit said:


> Out to dinner in a Tory tunic




Lovely! I missed that tunic! I love the clothing line.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

ChicagoShopper said:


> Nice look! I just starting purchasing Tory Burch clothing and I've found the clothing to be nice.






lettuceshop said:


> Lovely! I missed that tunic! I love the clothing line.



Thanks Ladies! I find Tory's clothes fun. They are like adult sophisticated Garanimals


----------



## Phiomega

My first Tory Burch bag...



I learned that the name is Britten bag... Was in the mix mood of black bag and holiday bling, then I saw this in the airport... The leather is TDF and it is surprisingly light for a bag with chain strap and this kind of leather. I also fell in love with how the inside is structured, how it slimmed down at the top, and magnetic snap in spite of tote bag style.... So it went home with me as my first TB bag!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Phiomega said:


> My first Tory Burch bag...
> View attachment 3212783
> 
> 
> I learned that the name is Britten bag... Was in the mix mood of black bag and holiday bling, then I saw this in the airport... The leather is TDF and it is surprisingly light for a bag with chain strap and this kind of leather. I also fell in love with how the inside is structured, how it slimmed down at the top, and magnetic snap in spite of tote bag style.... So it went home with me as my first TB bag!




Oh I was eyeing this during cyber Monday sales. It's beautiful!!!!! Great buy


----------



## Miats

Phiomega said:


> My first Tory Burch bag...
> View attachment 3212783
> 
> 
> I learned that the name is Britten bag... Was in the mix mood of black bag and holiday bling, then I saw this in the airport... The leather is TDF and it is surprisingly light for a bag with chain strap and this kind of leather. I also fell in love with how the inside is structured, how it slimmed down at the top, and magnetic snap in spite of tote bag style.... So it went home with me as my first TB bag!



Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## Phiomega

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh I was eyeing this during cyber Monday sales. It's beautiful!!!!! Great buy







Miats said:


> Very nice, enjoy!




Thank you! It has been proven to be a great buy.... Have been wearing it straight for a week now!


----------



## torchgirl

@Phiomega 


cute bag  .  i''m still want to buy marion quilted slouchy tote, but  after seeing your picture, britten bag also beautiful , make me confuse to pick marion or britten.


----------



## Linds31289

A Christmas gift/purchase! My new Perry tote in bark and York Passport Wallet in rose gold! I wanted a wallet with just a pop of color since my bag is a "neutral" I had to hunt the wallet down and the bag is even sold out in all of the Dallas stores? They said it was the it bag this season! Not so bad for my first and second Tory purchase! LOVING them both! : )


----------



## acm1134

I was able to hunt this baby down during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday 30% off sale! I originally saw it went on sale online but it sold out before the 30% was available for everyone. Anyway I called a store and tracked one down to have it shipped to me but I waited for Christmas to use her (: this is now easily one of my favorite bags !! Love the Tigers eye color and this style bag has grown on me [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Linds31289

Hey guys! I had posted a picture of my bag and wallet a few days ago but I wanted everyones opinion.... I got the Perry tote as a gift and thought it needed a pop of color... some jazz! I didn't want a crazy, juvenile looking charm so this is what I purchased.. I ordered the cheers "bottle opener" charm because it reminded me of a luggage tag (thats what I thought it was until I researched) and this is what it looks like on my bag. I had to take the big, chunky, clip part off the top of the charm because with it clipped on, it didn't sit right. What do you guys think? Does it look okay? I don't want it to look "lost" or like I just threw it on there. It is taking me a while to get used to but I like it! The gold matches the gold on the inside of my bag.


----------



## pink1

My Christmas gift from the hubby.  Love!

Argh!  Not sure why my pics are sideways.  Just turn your computer


----------



## pink1

Got this during 30% off sale. Wasn't sure about the color as I typically carry neutral tone bags but love this. Is a keeper!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

pink1 said:


> Got this during 30% off sale. Wasn't sure about the color as I typically carry neutral tone bags but love this. Is a keeper!




Love!


----------



## climbgirl

Got this today at Nordstrom sale, supposedly the last one company wide.  It's definitely love!!


----------



## chooy

My black saddle bag and walnut york buckle tote! 

Currently at a cafe with my york buckle tote and matching wristlet


----------



## chooy

pink1 said:


> Got this during 30% off sale. Wasn't sure about the color as I typically carry neutral tone bags but love this. Is a keeper!



Love the color! 
I tend to stick to neutrals but I want my next one to be pink


----------



## chooy

pink1 said:


> My Christmas gift from the hubby.  Love!
> 
> Argh!  Not sure why my pics are sideways.  Just turn your computer



lol 
I love the marion line! Ooo the soft buttery leather


----------



## Theshopaholic23

pink1 said:


> Got this during 30% off sale. Wasn't sure about the color as I typically carry neutral tone bags but love this. Is a keeper!



Beautiful! I love the pop of colour too.


----------



## curliegirl

I am new toTB and love the soft leather and nice colors.  Went to the Tory store just to take everything in.  I did end up puchasing a wallet. They had lots for sale.  Store was packed. But you are right, TB makes some nice purses and wallets. &#128522;


----------



## Aethereality

curliegirl said:


> I am new toTB and love the soft leather and nice colors.  Went to the Tory store just to take everything in.  I did end up puchasing a wallet. They had lots for sale.  Store was packed. But you are right, TB makes some nice purses and wallets. &#128522;



Although I find the wallets a bit bulky, they're still well made and hold up to their value. 

I purchased this Robinson continental zip wallet a few months ago but didn't get to share until now:


----------



## love_timeless

Love tory burch accessories!

Pictured:

Robinson wallet 

cosmetic pouch (but can use for anything!)

Reva key fob

Not pictured- i also own kendrink driver loafers in black, three pairs of sandals and love the boots ! i have bristol black boots and cognac kiernan boots.

I need to get a pair of reva flats this spring!

[emoji4]


----------



## love_timeless

Whoops meant *kendrick [emoji16]


----------



## eviexo

Aethereality said:


> Although I find the wallets a bit bulky, they're still well made and hold up to their value.
> 
> I purchased this Robinson continental zip wallet a few months ago but didn't get to share until now:


LOVE this color!!


----------



## lettuceshop

love_timeless said:


> Whoops meant *kendrick [emoji16]


Lol I knew what you meant...I have 2 pairs of Kendrick loafers. I'm currently searching for the natural color on ebay every week, for a decent price of course!


----------



## March786

Linds31289 said:


> A Christmas gift/purchase! My new Perry tote in bark and York Passport Wallet in rose gold! I wanted a wallet with just a pop of color since my bag is a "neutral" I had to hunt the wallet down and the bag is even sold out in all of the Dallas stores? They said it was the it bag this season! Not so bad for my first and second Tory purchase! LOVING them both! : )




Love both of these, such beautiful pieces and great colours!


----------



## love_timeless

lettuceshop said:


> Lol I knew what you meant...I have 2 pairs of Kendrick loafers. I'm currently searching for the natural color on ebay every week, for a decent price of course!




Lol! I want them in tan as well I usually check out the tory burch outlet at Toronto premium outlets in Canada and they are usually on sale


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying my mini Robinson tote today


----------



## ChicagoShopper

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my mini Robinson tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275679
> View attachment 3275680


Nice look - The first photo is my favorite.


----------



## smileydimples

ChicagoShopper said:


> Nice look - The first photo is my favorite.



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## marivic_bec

MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house





Joing me for grocery today.. TB wallet (i didn't even know the model for this cute wallet) [emoji16] Just want to share that i've been using it for 10 months now (everyday), and i think it's still in good shape!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Picked up the following items at the outlet a couple weeks ago 
	

		
			
		

		
	



- York Passport Wallet (Blood Orange)
- Robinson Slim Card Case (Luggage)
- Robinson Smartphone Envelope Wristlet (Tiger's Eye)
- Robinson Zip Coin Case (Tiger's Eye)
The hardware is gold, but there's a lot of light in this room, making it look silver/white gold. The items were all marked down plus an additional 30% off based on the spend more, save more sale.


----------



## 1DaySoon

my shoes from a Saks sale


----------



## lettuceshop

Tory Burch t shirt from this years resort collection and a skirt from last year, Reva shoes in tan.


----------



## SassyMissClassy

#blue


----------



## SassyMissClassy

1DaySoon said:


> my shoes from a Saks sale



Oh my! I love your shoes!


----------



## lettuceshop

SassyMissClassy said:


> Oh my! I love your shoes!


Love


----------



## laurene88

Love this post, everyone's posts are super cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

SassyMissClassy said:


> #blue




Love everything about this, the shoes, the bag, and the colours[emoji7]


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Tory Burch t shirt from this years resort collection and a skirt from last year, Reva shoes in tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299762



Looking good!


----------



## Laura_allyson

My Reva watch in red


----------



## harlem_cutie

1DaySoon said:


> my shoes from a Saks sale


cute shoes



lettuceshop said:


> Tory Burch t shirt from this years resort collection and a skirt from last year, Reva shoes in tan.



looking fab as always!



SassyMissClassy said:


> #blue



cute!



Laura_allyson said:


> My Reva watch in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303921



love your watch!


----------



## nikki626

Lunchtime Nordstrom Rack score


----------



## Laura_allyson

love your watch![/QUOTE]


Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## pink1

Love the watch!!!


----------



## Laura_allyson

pink1 said:


> Love the watch!!!




Thanks! Love it too [emoji7]


----------



## SassyMissClassy

reginaPhalange said:


> Love everything about this, the shoes, the bag, and the colours[emoji7]



Thank you, reginaPhalange


----------



## SassyMissClassy

harlem_cutie said:


> cute shoes
> 
> 
> 
> looking fab as always!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love your watch!



Thank you, harlem_cutie


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> Tory Burch t shirt from this years resort collection and a skirt from last year, Reva shoes in tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299762




You look great!  I really need to invest in some more TB clothes!


----------



## 1DaySoon

SassyMissClassy said:


> Oh my! I love your shoes!




thank you


----------



## Linds31289

SassyMissClassy said:


> #blue


Do you love your York? I can't decide if I want a York or a Kerrington tote. I have a Perry right now that I LOVE but am wanting a fun, spring color!


----------



## eviexo

Linds31289 said:


> Do you love your York? I can't decide if I want a York or a Kerrington tote. I have a Perry right now that I LOVE but am wanting a fun, spring color!




York is SO worth it! Classy, cute colors, and keeps shape. The only awful thing is how skinny + stiff the straps are... If you commute, the prob not a good idea to get this bag. If you drive to work and hardly carry the bag around except for a few onsite meetings here and there... It's a winner!


----------



## Linds31289

eviexo said:


> York is SO worth it! Classy, cute colors, and keeps shape. The only awful thing is how skinny + stiff the straps are... If you commute, the prob not a good idea to get this bag. If you drive to work and hardly carry the bag around except for a few onsite meetings here and there... It's a winner!


I work at a private school so I am somewhat on the go! Thats why I love my Perry bc I can throw everything in there! Thats why I am so drawn to the Kerrington tote I think, they are so similar! I have read that some people are upset with the Yorks handle so I don't know if that's a good sign. Are you familiar with the Kerrington totes? I love the watercolor one
http://www.toryburch.com/kerrington-square-tote-|-983-|-totes/888736884985.html


----------



## Kmora

Linds31289 said:


> I work at a private school so I am somewhat on the go! Thats why I love my Perry bc I can throw everything in there! Thats why I am so drawn to the Kerrington tote I think, they are so similar! I have read that some people are upset with the Yorks handle so I don't know if that's a good sign. Are you familiar with the Kerrington totes? I love the watercolor one
> http://www.toryburch.com/kerrington-square-tote-|-983-|-totes/888736884985.html




The watercolor really is stunning!


----------



## Linds31289

I like it too I'm just afraid about organization. Maybe I can find a cute purse insert. I HATE spending that much and not getting the organization that I want but I love it and how deep it is. My Perry isn't quite as deep so it opens super wide and you can see everything in my bag. Hoping the Kerrington totes don't have the same problem


----------



## harlem_cutie

Today's companion - small York in Jelly Blue. Scarf is from a stall in Cozumel. Apologies for the horrible lighting in the office. It reminds me of a gas station :/


----------



## Harper2719

harlem_cutie said:


> Today's companion - small York in Jelly Blue. Scarf is from a stall in Cozumel. Apologies for the horrible lighting in the office. It reminds me of a gas station :/




Love this blue!!!  Are you using the small size tote as your handbag?  I just received the large raspberry York tote from the private sale and plan to use it as a work tote.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Harper2719 said:


> Love this blue!!!  Are you using the small size tote as your handbag?  I just received the large raspberry York tote from the private sale and plan to use it as a work tote.



Yes, I'm using it today. I also bought mine from the Private Sale and couldn't wait to move in. I absolutely love the vibrant color. Enjoy your bag :0


----------



## lettuceshop

I love the blue but its not a color I would use, now the Raspberry I would have jumped on.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Today's companion - small York in Jelly Blue. Scarf is from a stall in Cozumel. Apologies for the horrible lighting in the office. It reminds me of a gas station :/



Love that scarf!


----------



## ChicagoShopper

harlem_cutie said:


> Today's companion - small York in Jelly Blue. Scarf is from a stall in Cozumel. Apologies for the horrible lighting in the office. It reminds me of a gas station :/


The blue is very pretty!

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ___roxanne

HaynesW0rld said:


> Also got a Robinson Wallet on a Chain in Rose Sachet  was expecting something much smaller, but happy with the size. I can comfortably fit an Iphone 6, lanyard of keys, etc. in here!


Looking to purchase this bag soon! Do you still own it? How has it held up?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Silver Fitbit - got it with a 20% off Saks code


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Silver Fitbit - got it with a 20% off Saks code
> 
> View attachment 3310586
> 
> View attachment 3310587



Nice, I have that one in gold.


----------



## HaynesW0rld

___roxanne said:


> Looking to purchase this bag soon! Do you still own it? How has it held up?


Hi, I had this bag for over a year. It was still in perfect condition. Held up well, it's really well structured and has lots of space for cards and your other essentials. Truly a great bag. However, I opted to let it go because the rose satchet color was a bit too dressy in my opinion; should have purchased the bark color to make it more functional. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Terra sandals for the first time today.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Terra sandals for the first time today.



pretty! Do they run true to size?


----------



## Dextersmom

harlem_cutie said:


> pretty! Do they run true to size?


Thank you and yes they are true to size, though just a little narrow, but I don't mind that&#8230;.I may go back for the red next.


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Linds31289 said:


> Do you love your York? I can't decide if I want a York or a Kerrington tote. I have a Perry right now that I LOVE but am wanting a fun, spring color!



Hi! Well eversince my husband got it for me I couldnt resist not using her. Im a mom and i oftentimes need both hands to keep my 4 year old to keep still. The bag is just the perfect size for me. I even stopped using my neverfull because this bag is just the right size and has the perfect structure if you're always on the go. Hope this helps


----------



## Linds31289

Breaking into my new Kerrington tote in watercolor! The colors are so AMAZING in person. Pictures don't do it any justice. I love how my rose gold wallet matches so well! Perfect for summer time coming up : )


----------



## Kmora

Linds31289 said:


> Breaking into my new Kerrington tote in watercolor! The colors are so AMAZING in person. Pictures don't do it any justice. I love how my rose gold wallet matches so well! Perfect for summer time coming up : )




Love the bag!


----------



## Linds31289

Kmora said:


> Love the bag!


Thank you so much! I couldn't upload a picture with the flash on for some reason? I love it though! SO colorful and fun. I am a loud person so it deff fits my personality hahah!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> Breaking into my new Kerrington tote in watercolor! The colors are so AMAZING in person. Pictures don't do it any justice. I love how my rose gold wallet matches so well! Perfect for summer time coming up : )




You bought it! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## lettuceshop

Very pretty!


----------



## Linds31289

harlem_cutie said:


> You bought it! Congrats and enjoy


Thank you so much for all of your help! : )


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you so much! Thanks for answering all of my questions ; )
You were very helpful!


----------



## jujuly

Linds31289 said:


> Breaking into my new Kerrington tote in watercolor! The colors are so AMAZING in person. Pictures don't do it any justice. I love how my rose gold wallet matches so well! Perfect for summer time coming up : )



Hello, im new in this forum. Just saw your bag its so pretty! Congrats^^


----------



## mrsarod

Hello, I just got my first TB bag! Today is my first day carrying her, this is on my desk at work. I have been using a neverfull as my work bag, but I wanted something smaller and crossbody [emoji4]


----------



## lettuceshop

Lovely! Is it French gray?


----------



## mrsarod

Yes it is [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

mrsarod said:


> Yes it is [emoji4]



love your bag! Great choice!


----------



## mrsarod

harlem_cutie said:


> love your bag! Great choice!




Thanks ! I love it so far!!


----------



## kthia

Nice bag.. is the color same like navy blue?


----------



## emb0314

MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house





My very first pair of tory burch were revas and still my favorite
I also love my mini miller jellies!! They are in white and they NEVER get dirty. Just white them down and they look as new as ever.


----------



## lettuceshop

emb0314 said:


> My very first pair of tory burch were revas and still my favorite
> 
> I also love my mini miller jellies!! They are in white and they NEVER get dirty. Just white them down and they look as new as ever.




Cute!


----------



## southernbelle82

This is my first post in the Tory Burch thread. These are first pair of her shoes and I've wanted them since last spring. I'm so glad I took the plunge, I'm already thinking about my next pair of millers. [emoji48]


----------



## lettuceshop

southernbelle82 said:


> This is my first post in the Tory Burch thread. These are first pair of her shoes and I've wanted them since last spring. I'm so glad I took the plunge, I'm already thinking about my next pair of millers. [emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334018




I believe a SHOP25 code is working on Millers on the Bloomingdales site.


----------



## southernbelle82

lettuceshop said:


> I believe a SHOP25 code is working on Millers on the Bloomingdales site.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lenggogeni

Love this watch and the color!! Is this the small 28mm or the 36mm? I really want to get the one in light brown/tan..


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Thames Suede sling back sandals in nude.  First time wearing them. 

I got them in the pre Thanksgiving sale online at Saks for $130 - regular price was either $295 or $325
	

		
			
		

		
	




Please ignore my peeling feet - I did Baby Foot a week ago and the peeling is in full effect (as planned/expected)


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Thames Suede sling back sandals in nude.  First time wearing them.
> 
> I got them in the pre Thanksgiving sale online at Saks for $130 - regular price was either $295 or $325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339346
> 
> 
> Please ignore my peeling feet - I did Baby Foot a week ago and the peeling is in full effect (as planned/expected)
> 
> View attachment 3339343


Cute...the shoes not the peeling Lol!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Cute...the shoes not the peeling Lol!



thanks -  These are a little high heeled for me... but I love them.  I don't really do white shoes so this is a good alternative with my "alabaster" jeans today 

(I do love the babyfoot results though.  My derm doc sells it but i have also seen it on Amazon -- its not prescription.)


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> thanks -  These are a little high heeled for me... but I love them.  I don't really do white shoes so this is a good alternative with my "alabaster" jeans today
> 
> (I do love the babyfoot results though.  My derm doc sells it but i have also seen it on Amazon -- its not prescription.)




cute shoes. Are they comfy? Love babyfoot! It's a must for sandal season. I also use the cheaper Tony Moly one and get the same results.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> cute shoes. Are they comfy? Love babyfoot! It's a must for sandal season. I also use the cheaper Tony Moly one and get the same results.




They are comfy.  I wore them all day around the office and just took them off to go to trivia at a casual restaurant today.  I do not have any residual pains.  I think it is because the band across the toes covers the whole toe area vs some sandals that cut off the little toes midway up the toe.  

I will have to look for the Tony Moly one - as I am obsessed with baby foot...


----------



## harlem_cutie

reference pic. The Perry Tote is French Grey and the Continental Wallet is Dust Storm. French Grey is a bit warmer.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pics of some of my haul. First up Minnie Travel Flats in French Grey, Jelly Blue and Light Oak. I'm a true 9.5 and took a 9.5 in these. They are all from Saks and were $172 each plus tax. I also added pics of boxes for reference. Gold and Laguna were from the outlets. They were 40% off $225.


----------



## harlem_cutie

These are outlet finds. Sadly, I missed the 40% by a day so these were 25% off retail.

All T Small Crossbody in Bark (gift for my graduating HS Senior)
Small Quilted Marion Flap Tote in Light Oak (gift for mom)






I also have another tote to post but will wait until I unwrap and actually use it.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> These are outlet finds. Sadly, I missed the 40% by a day so these were 25% off retail.
> 
> All T Small Crossbody in Bark (gift for my graduating HS Senior)
> Small Quilted Marion Flap Tote in Light Oak (gift for mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another tote to post but will wait until I unwrap and actually use it.




Nice, if you don't mind me asking how much was the small Marion flap?


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Pics of some of my haul. First up Minnie Travel Flats in French Grey, Jelly Blue and Light Oak. I'm a true 9.5 and took a 9.5 in these. They are all from Saks and were $172 each plus tax. I also added pics of boxes for reference. Gold and Laguna were from the outlets. They were 40% off $225.



Nice haul!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Nice, if you don't mind me asking how much was the small Marion flap?



after discount - $249.99. When I bought it they had Light Oak, Black and a burgundy color, maybe Shiraz?


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> Pics of some of my haul. First up Minnie Travel Flats in French Grey, Jelly Blue and Light Oak. I'm a true 9.5 and took a 9.5 in these. They are all from Saks and were $172 each plus tax. I also added pics of boxes for reference. Gold and Laguna were from the outlets. They were 40% off $225.


Thanks for showing and sharing your recent TB Minnie haul.  What an AMAZING deal you received on all of them.  I'm so jealous.


----------



## ernie

I'm so hitting myself for not getting a pair of the Minnies in the last TB sale! The EU site doesn't have a sale right now and I don't know if there's going to be one. Even the last sale started like a month or two after the US site's did. I had them in my cart and everything but decided I couldn't justify spending the money. I'm also jealous you guys have outlets over there...

Love everything you got, harlem!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Thanks all  My haul was inspired by @Torybri who has been constantly singing the praises of the Minnie since last year. The extra padding makes them far more comfortable than Revas.


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks all  My haul was inspired by @Torybri who has been constantly singing the praises of the Minnie since last year. The extra padding makes them far more comfortable than Revas.



Happy Mothers Day all.

Thanks Harlem Cutie for your kind words about me and my Minnie's.  I still love my Revas, Caroline's, Eddies and other various Tory styles but the Minnie's are by far the most comfy and colorful for me.


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> Happy Mothers Day all.
> 
> Thanks Harlem Cutie for your kind words about me and my Minnie's.  I still love my Revas, Caroline's, Eddies and other various Tory styles but the Minnie's are by far the most comfy and colorful for me.


Fabulous!!! Shoe collection thread?


----------



## lettuceshop

Happy Mother's Day everyone.


----------



## Torybri

lettuceshop said:


> Fabulous!!! Shoe collection thread?


Thanks for the FAB!  As for a thread, is there enough interest???


----------



## harlem_cutie

Torybri said:


> Thanks for the FAB!  As for a thread, is there enough interest???


Of course there is! Plus you already have great pics


----------



## ernie

My latest purchase, the small Block-T tote. Barely used and I think it's going to be well loved.


The inside is red


Comes with a pouch and long strap.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ernie said:


> My latest purchase, the small Block-T tote. Barely used and I think it's going to be well loved.
> View attachment 3351783
> 
> The inside is red
> View attachment 3351784
> 
> Comes with a pouch and long strap.



I saw the tote (larger size, no crossbody strap) at the outlet recently and was considering it, the red interior is beautiful! Enjoy your purchase[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> Of course there is! Plus you already have great pics



This.  I don't have all my shoes in one picture but we can move all I have posted from this thread into a new one... Or I can repost.


----------



## Kkeely30

Recently purchased these bags from Saks on sale. I couldn't resist the green color as it will be perfect for fall!


----------



## ernie

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 3352689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased these bags from Saks on sale. I couldn't resist the green color as it will be perfect for fall!




Aaah! I love them both. Enjoy your pretties!


----------



## lettuceshop

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 3352689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased these bags from Saks on sale. I couldn't resist the green color as it will be perfect for fall!


Love them!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 3352689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased these bags from Saks on sale. I couldn't resist the green color as it will be perfect for fall!


Gorgeous! Is that a Brody saddlebag?


----------



## Kkeely30

harlem_cutie said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a Brody saddlebag?




Thank you harlem_cutie!  It's just called the Mini Leather Saddlebag. It is very "mini" but I do have a lot of larger bags so I like the idea of something smaller for a change.


----------



## Pinkie789

Kkeely30 said:


> View attachment 3352689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased these bags from Saks on sale. I couldn't resist the green color as it will be perfect for fall!


 
Love the green color!


----------



## Kkeely30

Pinkie789 said:


> Love the green color!




Thank you Pinkie789! I'm hoping to see more bags in this color for fall!


----------



## run1byme

Thoroughly enjoying my new Ella packable tote in journey stripe!!


----------



## Nanou1

Love the mini saddle bag! How's the leather and what have you been able to fit in it? I am considering the black version...


----------



## lettuceshop

run1byme said:


> Thoroughly enjoying my new Ella packable tote in journey stripe!!


A pack-able tote, now that's novel!


----------



## run1byme

lettuceshop said:


> A pack-able tote, now that's novel!



So true!!


----------



## Kkeely30

Nanou1 said:


> Love the mini saddle bag! How's the leather and what have you been able to fit in it? I am considering the black version...




I haven't used it yet because I feel the green is better for fall but it will fit my iPhone 6 and lipgloss. It's very "mini".  It's much smaller than I anticipated but it is so cute!


----------



## Nanou1

Kkeely30 said:


> I haven't used it yet because I feel the green is better for fall but it will fit my iPhone 6 and lipgloss. It's very "mini".  It's much smaller than I anticipated but it is so cute!



Thanks! It does look adorable. I want something small for my phone, house keys, and a lipstick when going out. So I just ordered the black w NM $50 off sale...can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## fettfleck

Scored some spring 2016 pieces. Love how flimsical it is! My favourite piece is this necklace!


----------



## run1byme

fettfleck said:


> Scored some spring 2016 pieces. Love how flimsical it is! My favourite piece is this necklace!
> View attachment 3380574



Oh my, that is a stunningly beautiful necklace!!  It looks fabulous on you!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## run1byme

Out and about on a sunny day with Ella - love this bag!!


----------



## Nanou1

Kkeely30 said:


> I haven't used it yet because I feel the green is better for fall but it will fit my iPhone 6 and lipgloss. It's very "mini".  It's much smaller than I anticipated but it is so cute!


 
Totally adorbs!  My black mini saddle handbag came this week, in love. I can fit iPhone6, lipgloss, keys...just perfect for a casual night out. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Kkeely30

Nanou1 said:


> Totally adorbs!  My black mini saddle handbag came this week, in love. I can fit iPhone6, lipgloss, keys...just perfect for a casual night out. Thanks for the rec!
> View attachment 3384200



Love the black too! Such a great bag!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Love my new Tory Burch Bombe-T Hobo in Black. I had to order one in Bark, too. Cant wait to open up Bark!

Edit: 5 minutes later, DH surprises me with this. Jolie Fleur Rose smells amazing. Fresh, youthful happy rose scent.


----------



## FaiiTKM

Small York tote and Reva flats


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Love my new Tory Burch Bombe-T Hobo in Black. I had to order one in Bark, too. Cant wait to open up Bark!
> 
> Edit: 5 minutes later, DH surprises me with this. Jolie Fleur Rose smells amazing. Fresh, youthful happy rose scent.
> View attachment 3384382
> View attachment 3384392


I thought I was the only person who bought the same bag/style in multiple colours! It's a great feeling when you find something that is so functional for you. Enjoy your new bags[emoji5]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

reginaPhalange said:


> I thought I was the only person who bought the same bag/style in multiple colours! It's a great feeling when you find something that is so functional for you. Enjoy your new bags[emoji5]



No way. If i fall in love with a bag, i dont hesitate to buy multiples in a different color if i can afford to do so.


----------



## Harper2719

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> No way. If i fall in love with a bag, i dont hesitate to buy multiples in a different color if i can afford to do so.



Hi - I was wondering if you could tell if this bag is comfortable to hold on your shoulder?  The strap looks a little thick so I thought it might not be comfortable to hold in your hand while the bag is on your shoulder. I love the look of the bag but don't know if the strap width is a deal breaker. Thank you!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

The strap is extremely comfortable. It doesnt slip and has already softened a lot compared to when j first received it.



Harper2719 said:


> Hi - I was wondering if you could tell if this bag is comfortable to hold on your shoulder?  The strap looks a little thick so I thought it might not be comfortable to hold in your hand while the bag is on your shoulder. I love the look of the bag but don't know if the strap width is a deal breaker. Thank you!!!


----------



## Harper2719

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> The strap is extremely comfortable. It doesnt slip and has already softened a lot compared to when j first received it.



Thank you!!!


----------



## t4ukee

Cool shoes. I hope you will share more shoes like these.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

harlem_cutie said:


> These are outlet finds. Sadly, I missed the 40% by a day so these were 25% off retail.
> 
> All T Small Crossbody in Bark (gift for my graduating HS Senior)
> Small Quilted Marion Flap Tote in Light Oak (gift for mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another tote to post but will wait until I unwrap and actually use it.



I love that light oak! Do you mind sharing which outlet this was bought at because i am thinking about calling to see if they do charge sends


----------



## harlem_cutie

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I love that light oak! Do you mind sharing which outlet this was bought at because i am thinking about calling to see if they do charge sends


The Orlando outlet. All of the outlets have free delivery.


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I love that light oak! Do you mind sharing which outlet this was bought at because i am thinking about calling to see if they do charge sends


Outlets are also doing 40% off at the moment, the promotion ends July 6th I believe.


----------



## gatorpooh

Picked this up yesterday for less than $250. It's a very similar color and texture to the leather in my car. Also got a $50 gift card from my SA to use next month [emoji3]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

reginaPhalange said:


> Outlets are also doing 40% off at the moment, the promotion ends July 6th I believe.





harlem_cutie said:


> The Orlando outlet. All of the outlets have free delivery.



Thanks guys! Ill call them in a little bit


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

gatorpooh said:


> Picked this up yesterday for less than $250. It's a very similar color and texture to the leather in my car. Also got a $50 gift card from my SA to use next month [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390735



Awesome! I love mine! Ive used it every day since i got it.


----------



## Torybri

gatorpooh said:


> Picked this up yesterday for less than $250. It's a very similar color and texture to the leather in my car. Also got a $50 gift card from my SA to use next month [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390735



LOVE the bag, it does match your car.  I received a $50 gift card from my TB SA a few days ago while picking up my new flats.  

YAY for free Tory money.


----------



## Judy1123

gatorpooh said:


> Picked this up yesterday for less than $250. It's a very similar color and texture to the leather in my car. Also got a $50 gift card from my SA to use next month [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390735


WOW A BEAUTY


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

nm i found the answer!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Another shot of the Bombe-T hobo in Bark, natural light


----------



## reginaPhalange

gatorpooh said:


> Picked this up yesterday for less than $250. It's a very similar color and texture to the leather in my car. Also got a $50 gift card from my SA to use next month [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390735


That bag looks super comfortable to carry, enjoy!


Torybri said:


> LOVE the bag, it does match your car.  I received a $50 gift card from my TB SA a few days ago while picking up my new flats.
> 
> YAY for free Tory money.


I have a 30% off coupon, maybe I'll use that and make a purchase soon to see if I can score a $50 gift card. Was there a spend limit to receive the gc?


----------



## Alcat34

Here is me and my York tote exploring Montreal this weekend!


----------



## run1byme

Alcat34 said:


> Here is me and my York tote exploring Montreal this weekend!
> View attachment 3392183



Perfect sightseeing bag - hope you had a wonderful time!!


----------



## LABAG

anyone have the sedgewick bow flats? im thinking about them and debating on blue or poppy red?
Help


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alcat34 said:


> Here is me and my York tote exploring Montreal this weekend!
> View attachment 3392183


Very nice, is this French Grey? I really like the colour[emoji5] Hope you had a good trip!


----------



## Alcat34

reginaPhalange said:


> Very nice, is this French Grey? I really like the colour[emoji5] Hope you had a good trip!



It is! I love it (because I basically only wear silver jewelry) haha. And thank you-the trip was amazing!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alcat34 said:


> It is! I love it (because I basically only wear silver jewelry) haha. And thank you-the trip was amazing!


I love the colour french gray but I'm the opposite I always wear gold jewelry so the silver hardware always puts me off. If only it came with gold hardware. Glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## kthia

gatorpooh said:


> Picked this up yesterday for less than $250. It's a very similar color and texture to the leather in my car. Also got a $50 gift card from my SA to use next month [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390735


 The leather look very gorgeous..


----------



## run1byme

Robinson Pebbled Leather Crossbody in Bark


----------



## reginaPhalange

run1byme said:


> View attachment 3398195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robinson Pebbled Leather Crossbody in Bark


Love this bag, I bought it in jitney green a couple months back!


----------



## run1byme

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this bag, I bought it in jitney green a couple months back!


That's such a great green!


----------



## Linds31289

Outlets are still doing 40% off and some bags were an additional 20% off. I got a mini Robinson satchel that's a cross body. Was this normally sold in a boutique or were they made for outlets? It's in Hudson Bay? Which is a blue! I don't want a bag that isn't a boutique made bag. I still paid too much lol


----------



## Linds31289

Linds31289 said:


> Outlets are still doing 40% off and some bags were an additional 20% off. I got a mini Robinson satchel that's a cross body. Was this normally sold in a boutique or were they made for outlets? It's in Hudson Bay? Which is a blue! I don't want a bag that isn't a boutique made bag. I still paid too much lol


A Robinson mini ew tote


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> Outlets are still doing 40% off and some bags were an additional 20% off. I got a mini Robinson satchel that's a cross body. Was this normally sold in a boutique or were they made for outlets? It's in Hudson Bay? Which is a blue! I don't want a bag that isn't a boutique made bag. I still paid too much lol


Add a photo we'd love to see your recent purchase.


----------



## Linds31289

Here she is : )


----------



## lettuceshop

I'm pretty sure that the outlet bags have a tag inside that's says TBO, see if you can find that. You could also put a snap of the tag up here, maybe someone will recognize the style number.


----------



## Linds31289

There is a tag that says TBO. But what does that mean? It was made cheaper? Haha or is it the cheaper version of the Robinson? Bc it wasn't cheap and the retail tag is $475.


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> There is a tag that says TBO. But what does that mean? It was made cheaper? Haha or is it the cheaper version of the Robinson? Bc it wasn't cheap and the retail tag is $475.


TBO Stands for Tory Burch Outlet, so yes this bag was made for the outlet, it's a practice that Tory Burch recently started doing, I think they realized that along with Michael Kors and Coach they could make money by selling a different line of clothing and bags for the outlet market.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> TBO Stands for Tory Burch Outlet, so yes this bag was made for the outlet, it's a practice that Tory Burch recently started doing, I think they realized that along with Michael Kors and Coach they could make money by selling a different line of clothing and bags for the outlet market.


Agree with this, they've started to release lots of their items in outlet specific colours. Also I've only ever seen the colour Hudson Blue at the outlet.


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> TBO Stands for Tory Burch Outlet, so yes this bag was made for the outlet, it's a practice that Tory Burch recently started doing, I think they realized that along with Michael Kors and Coach they could make money by selling a different line of clothing and bags for the outlet market.


So it's not the same thing I would buy at a boutique?


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> So it's not the same thing I would buy at a boutique?


No, sorry but only you knows that.


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> No, sorry but only you knows that.


Oh yeah I don't care what people know haha! I just don't want to have a poor quality bag at almost $300 lol! I'd rather spend a little more and see if one goes onsale at a boutique. I love the bag it's just a little stiff and the zippers are a little hard to open. And the snaps at the sides are too. Will that change?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> Oh yeah I don't care what people know haha! I just don't want to have a poor quality bag at almost $300 lol! I'd rather spend a little more and see if one goes onsale at a boutique. I love the bag it's just a little stiff and the zippers are a little hard to open. And the snaps at the sides are too. Will that change?


Here's a link to a thread specifically about the Robinson tote: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tory-burch-robinson-size.914692/


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Here's my first Tory Burch bag - my pre loved Perry Tote in black. Perfect tote bag in my opinion.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3407130
> 
> 
> Here's my first Tory Burch bag - my pre loved Perry Tote in black. Perfect tote bag in my opinion.


I've really taken a liking to the Perry Tote over the last few months, it looks great!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

reginaPhalange said:


> I've really taken a liking to the Perry Tote over the last few months, it looks great!


It's great. Very light weight and easy to carry.


----------



## tnguyen87

My baby sister got her first big girl job and wanted to get me something as a early birthday gift so I wore the bag she picked out for me today. It. Is. HUGE! But I love it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kthia

tnguyen87 said:


> My baby sister got her first big girl job and wanted to get me something as a early birthday gift so I wore the bag she picked out for me today. It. Is. HUGE! But I love it!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous bag.. enjoy ☺ York is one of my favourite bag


----------



## reginaPhalange

tnguyen87 said:


> My baby sister got her first big girl job and wanted to get me something as a early birthday gift so I wore the bag she picked out for me today. It. Is. HUGE! But I love it!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


Love this bag, enjoy! Also it does come in a smaller size if you want to downsize it.


----------



## Linds31289

I'm loving my new bag! My first saffiano piece and I am so happy with my purchase.


----------



## kthia

Linds31289 said:


> I'm loving my new bag! My first saffiano piece and I am so happy with my purchase.


Congratz ☺ That's beautiful bag, enjoy ☺


----------



## tnguyen87

kthia said:


> Gorgeous bag.. enjoy [emoji5] York is one of my favourite bag


Thank you! I'm really loving this bag!


reginaPhalange said:


> Love this bag, enjoy! Also it does come in a smaller size if you want to downsize it.


I will keep it because my sister picked it out. I'll probably buy the small size later on.. or maybe a Perry since it's caught my eye..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Linds31289

Tg


kthia said:


> Congratz ☺ That's beautiful bag, enjoy ☺


thank you!!!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

$75 at clear the rack!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Super cute!!!!


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

My first Tory bag. I love it! I bought it at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale,  it is sold out now.


----------



## Linds31289

ALPurseFanatic said:


> $75 at clear the rack!!!


What is that?


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> $75 at clear the rack!!!


I think its time we had a TB shoe closet reveal?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Linds31289 said:


> What is that?



Nordstrom Rack - Clear the Rack



lettuceshop said:


> I think its time we had a TB shoe closet reveal?



That would be awesome but I'm a little embarrassed of the excess.  Haha


----------



## Bridget928

I have the Perry saffiano tote in Luggage, and I have to admit....it's wonderful. I also love the saffiano passport wallet that matches it.


----------



## Linds31289

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Nordstrom Rack - Clear the Rack
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome but I'm a little embarrassed of the excess.  Haha


That's what I thought! "Clear the rack"


----------



## Linds31289

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Nordstrom Rack - Clear the Rack
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome but I'm a little embarrassed of the excess.  Haha


Your pictures didn't show up earlier so I just saw "clear the rack" and thought what the heck? Haha! Those are super cute!


----------



## orchid741

My new Mercer Slouchy Hobo in Light Oak I got at the outlet . Love the leather on Tory's purse


----------



## elisabettaverde

I'm loving my new Theda satchel in gunmetal; picked this up at the last clearance on the website. The pebbled leather is oh so soft with just the right amount of sheen. I managed to get the Marion wristlet and small key holder at the outlets in Camarillo and Orlando.  I've been letting her percolate in my closet since April and now she's my back-to-school choice.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 So fun when your leather accessories come together without even trying...and on sale! !


----------



## orchid741

elisabettaverde said:


> I'm loving my new Theda satchel in gunmetal; picked this up at the last clearance on the website. The pebbled leather is oh so soft with just the right amount of sheen. I managed to get the Marion wristlet and small key holder at the outlets in Camarillo and Orlando.  I've been letting her percolate in my closet since April and now she's my back-to-school choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435880
> View attachment 3435881
> View attachment 3435882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fun when your leather accessories come together without even trying...and on sale! !


Super cute!! I esp love your wallet


----------



## elisabettaverde

orchid741 said:


> Super cute!! I esp love your wallet


Thanks!!! so much!!  The wallet is so nice to grab when I don't want to take  the big bag with me on a quick run into a store .


----------



## orchid741

elisabettaverde said:


> Thanks!!! so much!!  The wallet is so nice to grab when I don't want to take  the big bag with me on a quick run into a store .



I agree! I am in love with the Marion Quilted leather. Something about it is very special and elegant. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## orchid741

Amanda Classic Hobo in Black. I have wanted this bag for the longest time and finally got the very last one at my local outlet yayyy...


----------



## Exxotic1

Gemini Link Sandals in both brown and black...thanks for letting me share


----------



## lettuceshop

Exxotic1 said:


> Gemini Link Sandals in both brown and black...thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!


----------



## LABAG

Got the Avery sleeveless tunic -beautiful top!
Very well made and great fabric! 
109.74 at saks on Labor Day weekend sales !


----------



## lettuceshop

LABAG said:


> Got the Avery sleeveless tunic -beautiful top!
> Very well made and great fabric!
> 109.74 at saks on Labor Day weekend sales !



Isn't it gorgeous, I wore mine the other day with a pair of denim shorts, I love that it's so versatile!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

my recent Tory Burch middy in black saffiano leather find!!!! so versatile for night and day occasions!


----------



## maricharlie85

tnguyen87 said:


> My baby sister got her first big girl job and wanted to get me something as a early birthday gift so I wore the bag she picked out for me today. It. Is. HUGE! But I love it!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app



It's beautiful!!! Love it!


----------



## luxurylove25

Torybri said:


> Happy Mothers Day all.
> 
> Thanks Harlem Cutie for your kind words about me and my Minnie's.  I still love my Revas, Caroline's, Eddies and other various Tory styles but the Minnie's are by far the most comfy and colorful for me.


Love your shoe collection.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

My newest TB[emoji7]


----------



## Wonderouswoman

This is the Haper tote in Macaw[emoji5]


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Wonderouswoman said:


> My newest TB[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483462



Gorgeous - love that color!!!


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Thank you!


----------



## Lalawmu

Wonderouswoman said:


> My newest TB[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483462


That color is stunning!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Linds31289 said:


> I'm loving my new bag! My first saffiano piece and I am so happy with my purchase.


Lovely color!!!


Linds31289 said:


> I'm loving my new bag! My first saffiano piece and I am so happy with my purchase.


such a lovely color!!! we having matching rose gold wallet !!!


----------



## qann77

My first (new to me) York buckle small tote in French Gray. Love how the bag holds in shape!


----------



## lettuceshop

Pretty charm


----------



## chicnfab

Totally forgot the name of this bag


----------



## cocodiamonds

my new goodies!


----------



## lettuceshop

Here's the Sophia dress, had to jump the gun of the pre Thanksgiving sale because I want to wear it at our families Thanksgiving, it's going to be warm in SWFL. I just took it in get an inch off the hem, it's a little too long in this photo. It's a gorgeous dress, very well made and it looks like it's hand beaded around the neck design, fully lined and a short zipper in the back, truly worth the sale price of $198.00


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Nice dress!


lettuceshop said:


> Here's the Sophia dress, had to jump the gun of the pre Thanksgiving sale because I want to wear it at our families Thanksgiving, it's going to be warm in SWFL. I just took it in get an inch off the hem, it's a little too long in this photo. It's a gorgeous dress, very well made and it looks like it's hand beaded around the neck design, fully lined and a short zipper in the back, truly worth the sale price of $198.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522072


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> Here's the Sophia dress, had to jump the gun of the pre Thanksgiving sale because I want to wear it at our families Thanksgiving, it's going to be warm in SWFL. I just took it in get an inch off the hem, it's a little too long in this photo. It's a gorgeous dress, very well made and it looks like it's hand beaded around the neck design, fully lined and a short zipper in the back, truly worth the sale price of $198.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522072



Oh you look great in this dress!! It will be perfect for the holidays!


----------



## cjy

lettuceshop said:


> Here's the Sophia dress, had to jump the gun of the pre Thanksgiving sale because I want to wear it at our families Thanksgiving, it's going to be warm in SWFL. I just took it in get an inch off the hem, it's a little too long in this photo. It's a gorgeous dress, very well made and it looks like it's hand beaded around the neck design, fully lined and a short zipper in the back, truly worth the sale price of $198.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522072


Love it!!


----------



## msd_bags

Love this pair of sneakers! I just got them from TheOutnet.com.


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

MJDaisy said:


> a semi reveal/in action!! i just bought this double zip robinson tote last night in orange! wearing her for the first time today  absolutely in LOVE with this bag! it's perfect for summer! and wearing it with my tan revas




Hey, love the tote, is this is the large size?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Blossom booties from Black Friday sale


----------



## OfficiallyLuxury

An older pic from better lighting aha but the same bracelets and bag in use today. I'n not sure of the bag name but I think it's one of their large dome satchels. If anyone knows the name let me know


----------



## Hannahinseoul

lettuceshop said:


> Here's the Sophia dress, had to jump the gun of the pre Thanksgiving sale because I want to wear it at our families Thanksgiving, it's going to be warm in SWFL. I just took it in get an inch off the hem, it's a little too long in this photo. It's a gorgeous dress, very well made and it looks like it's hand beaded around the neck design, fully lined and a short zipper in the back, truly worth the sale price of $198.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522072


love that dress! love beading like that!


----------



## chicnfab

With this cutie


----------



## Maryarays

MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house





Hello can you help me authenticate my tory thea?1


----------



## Maryarays

Hello i am new to this app. Can you please help me authenticate my tory burch thea round  tote? 

Thank you so much


----------



## for3v3rz

At work today.


----------



## for3v3rz

Heading up to Tahoe for the weekend skiing.


----------



## Kmora

for3v3rz said:


> At work today.
> 
> View attachment 3612462
> 
> View attachment 3612465





for3v3rz said:


> Heading up to Tahoe for the weekend skiing.
> 
> View attachment 3615952



I love the Perry tote! Just wish I had realized that before it was discontinued :/ only have it in black and would love to have it in more colors!


----------



## mohnisingh

Kmora said:


> I love the Perry tote! Just wish I had realized that before it was discontinued :/ only have it in black and would love to have it in more colors!



Check Tradesy! They have in different colors


----------



## Kmora

mohnisingh said:


> Check Tradesy! They have in different colors



Thank you but I live in Sweden and we have additional taxes of around 35-40% when I buy from US so it is not really worth it :/


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bought these Twiggy pumps at Xmas sale. They are not as comfortable as my Reva flats but fingers crossed that they will get softer.


----------



## for3v3rz

Kmora said:


> I love the Perry tote! Just wish I had realized that before it was discontinued :/ only have it in black and would love to have it in more colors!


I don't think is discontinued, I just got this one two weeks ago on TB website.


----------



## Kmora

for3v3rz said:


> I don't think is discontinued, I just got this one two weeks ago on TB website.



Hmm, I can't find it on the website (or any website..). Do you have a link?


----------



## Phiomega

Got this last week....


----------



## for3v3rz

Kmora said:


> Hmm, I can't find it on the website (or any website..). Do you have a link?


Not the same color but here is a black and silver ones.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...1886&catargetid=120156070004436863&cadevice=c

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...gclid=CMfQvvamy9ICFRB2fgodIeUAsA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SMURTY

Purchase my amanda about 2 years ago, still loving it ever since ❤❤


----------



## njariesgirly

[emoji5]


----------



## Dany_37

Casual day in the office.


----------



## lettuceshop

So cute!


----------



## Alegra

with my new purse from the outlet sale


----------



## Chloe2011

OfficiallyLuxury said:


> An older pic from better lighting aha but the same bracelets and bag in use today. I'n not sure of the bag name but I think it's one of their large dome satchels. If anyone knows the name let me know


Gorgeous!


----------



## Chloe2011

Alegra said:


> with my new purse from the outlet sale


I love it!


----------



## angelphilipus

Got this baby in preloved condition. It is in like new condition and I'm very happy with the leather and color! This photo doesn't do justice to the color. It's a very lively orange IRL. The price was ridiculously cheap too lol.


----------



## Linds31289

angelphilipus said:


> Got this baby in preloved condition. It is in like new condition and I'm very happy with the leather and color! This photo doesn't do justice to the color. It's a very lively orange IRL. The price was ridiculously cheap too lol.
> View attachment 3675027


where did you find it?


----------



## 305keepitlive

With my black patent millers alllll the way in Barcelona, Spain. This was at the Sagrada Familia. These Millers were made for walkin, and that's just what they'll  do


----------



## pursesandoxies

One of my favorites ❤️


----------



## pursesandoxies

Another favorite from last fall. Can't wait to start wearing boots again lol.


----------



## lettuceshop

designeraholic said:


> One of my favorites ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808054


Target shoes ❤️


----------



## pursesandoxies

lettuceshop said:


> Target shoes ❤️


They're so comfy =)


----------



## lettuceshop

Are they the Kona mules? I stopped a lady in Macy's the other day and asked her about her shoes ( Black with a block heel and an ankle strap) they were adorable, she said they were from Target. I guess I need to start looking at Target shoes.


----------



## lettuceshop

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3715515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my black patent millers alllll the way in Barcelona, Spain. This was at the Sagrada Familia. These Millers were made for walkin, and that's just what they'll  do


Love that Romper!


----------



## pursesandoxies

lettuceshop said:


> Are they the Kona mules? I stopped a lady in Macy's the other day and asked her about her shoes ( Black with a block heel and an ankle strap) they were adorable, she said they were from Target. I guess I need to start looking at Target shoes.


Yes! Merona Kona Backless Mule Loafers.  They're still on the website and come in silver also =)


----------



## lettuceshop

designeraholic said:


> Yes! Merona Kona Backless Mule Loafers.  They're still on the website and come in silver also =)


How's the fit. tts ?


----------



## pursesandoxies

lettuceshop said:


> How's the fit. tts ?


Yes, perfectly!


----------



## Haymarie1

MJDaisy said:


> a semi reveal/in action!! i just bought this double zip robinson tote last night in orange! wearing her for the first time today  absolutely in LOVE with this bag! it's perfect for summer! and wearing it with my tan revas


I love the bag!!! Beautiful ❤️


----------



## MJDaisy

Haymarie1 said:


> I love the bag!!! Beautiful ❤️


i love that one too. i sold her off about 3 years ago...kind of regret letting that one go!


----------



## LABAG

lettuceshop said:


> How's the fit. tts ?



Yes Tts!
I bought the black and brocade (On clearance 11.48 ) great look and price even if they just last one season [emoji23]


----------



## pursesandoxies

Robinson Metallic Mini Wallet. This little pretty came today and I have to say I'm absolutely in love ❤️


----------



## laurg22

Picked up this wallet in Toronto at the yorkdale store ! Was waiting for it to go down apparently it was a limited edition print ! Obsessed  and it was on sale for 30 to 35 percent off I think


----------



## Daisybaltazar

laurg22 said:


> Picked up this wallet in Toronto at the yorkdale store ! Was waiting for it to go down apparently it was a limited edition print ! Obsessed  and it was on sale for 30 to 35 percent off I think


Absolutely love the print! ♥️


----------



## laurg22

Daisybaltazar said:


> Absolutely love the print! ♥️


Thanks so much ! I will be purchasing the matching parker shoulder bag lol


----------



## laurg22

Purchased the matching bag today at the outlet here in Toronto with 40 percent and another 10 so it was worth it and it was the only one the outlet got in !


----------



## harlem_cutie

@laurg22 such a beautiful bag. This is one of my fave TB prints. Enjoy!


----------



## laurg22

harlem_cutie said:


> @laurg22 such a beautiful bag. This is one of my fave TB prints. Enjoy!


Thanks so much !  i agree with you its one of my favorite prints too ! and the size of this bag is perfect ! if these bags were cheaper i would buy a plain coloured one lol


----------



## March786

laurg22 said:


> Purchased the matching bag today at the outlet here in Toronto with 40 percent and another 10 so it was worth it and it was the only one the outlet got in !


Love this, it's one of my absolute favourite tory prints and it's so versatile! Fabulous choice [emoji4]


----------



## laurg22

March786 said:


> Love this, it's one of my absolute favourite tory prints and it's so versatile! Fabulous choice [emoji4]


Thanks so much ! I appreciate it  and if anyone’s interested in the bag it’s still available on Tory Burch’s website they are showing 3 left in stock !


----------



## ka.gonenc

In love with the color!


----------



## SandyC1981

laurg22 said:


> Purchased the matching bag today at the outlet here in Toronto with 40 percent and another 10 so it was worth it and it was the only one the outlet got in !


Such a FUN purse!


----------



## BagLadyT

Headed to Napa for work. I bought this Small Parker Tote on sale. I have to say I absolutely love the durability of this bag and all the organizational pockets inside. I will definitely purchase other colors!


----------



## SandyC1981

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3909302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to Napa for work. I bought this Small Parker Tote on sale. I have to say I absolutely love the durability of this bag and all the organizational pockets inside. I will definitely purchase other colors!


Nice!


----------



## Buyorbyebags

I just bought my first Tory Burch wedges in official TB counter and i feel super happy and proud to carry TB paper bag in the mall.

It is Sally wedges and i got it 40% OFF. Isn't it great?  plus this Sally Wedges is comfy for me. the SA told me that Tory Burch always have a big big sale in May and November, which is the end of season.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

We almost have the same bag ❤❤❤ also love this bag



BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3909302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to Napa for work. I bought this Small Parker Tote on sale. I have to say I absolutely love the durability of this bag and all the organizational pockets inside. I will definitely purchase other colors!


----------



## BagLadyT

Buyorbyebags said:


> We almost have the same bag ❤❤❤ also love this bag



What color do you have??


----------



## BagLadyT

Buyorbyebags said:


> I just bought my first Tory Burch wedges in official TB counter and i feel super happy and proud to carry TB paper bag in the mall.
> 
> It is Sally wedges and i got it 40% OFF. Isn't it great?  plus this Sally Wedges is comfy for me. the SA told me that Tory Burch always have a big big sale in May and November, which is the end of season.



What a steal!!


----------



## Buyorbyebags

the black one too. Just got it this Christmas, so far it's the best bag that I have. I can see myself carrying this bag t work and lazy weekend at the mall 





BagLadyT said:


> What color do you have??


----------



## TrixyG

Perry Tote today.


----------



## lettuceshop

TrixyG said:


> Perry Tote today.
> View attachment 3922560


Love it. So sad they no longer make this.


----------



## angelphilipus

TrixyG said:


> Perry Tote today.
> View attachment 3922560


Perry Tote is so cute! But I have enough totes already and I stick to smaller bags lately, so not enough reason to get another tote


----------



## angelphilipus

ka.gonenc said:


> In love with the color!


OMG I have a similar clutch! It’s also orange but in snakeskin printed leather and much bigger logo lol. Older style but loving it so much!


----------



## TrixyG

lettuceshop said:


> Love it. So sad they no longer make this.



Me too...it’s my favorite tote.  And seemed to be very popular, I don’t understand why they discontinued it


----------



## pursesandoxies

Welcome to the crew . I'm seriously in love!! I've hesitated for a while getting her and so glad I finally made up my mind!


----------



## March786

designeraholic said:


> View attachment 3954872
> 
> Welcome to the crew . I'm seriously in love!! I've hesitated for a while getting her and so glad I finally made up my mind!


Looooooove this! 
The leather and colour are both beautiful


----------



## pursesandoxies

March786 said:


> Looooooove this!
> The leather and colour are both beautiful



Thank you


----------



## TrixyG

Chelsea convertible today.


----------



## angelphilipus

TrixyG said:


> Chelsea convertible today.
> View attachment 3970777


Love everything about this outfit! Perfect color combination, how you tucked your shirt in, the belt and of course the bag! This pic kinda makes me feel like I need this bag lmao.


----------



## TrixyG

angelphilipus said:


> Love everything about this outfit! Perfect color combination, how you tucked your shirt in, the belt and of course the bag! This pic kinda makes me feel like I need this bag lmao.


Thanks so much!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

I have a massive collection of tory burch shoes all styles and I am a guy that wears them and love this post and seeing all the lovely ladies and theirs also, just one of my pairs love this color and have been looking for a place like this forever


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

mellowdee said:


> Love this thread idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my sandals last weekend!


hot


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

candiebear said:


> I looooove these! I need a pair of Sallys in my life.


love them, I have a pair also


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

pavilion said:


> wearing my silver revas today
> 
> View attachment 1810148


love them you look so hot in them


----------



## lettuceshop

manintoryburcheverything said:


> I have a massive collection of tory burch shoes all styles and I am a guy that wears them and love this post and seeing all the lovely ladies and theirs also, just one of my pairs love this color and have been looking for a place like this forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977398


Welcome!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

BagLadyT said:


> What a steal!!


I have 2 pairs of the same wedges in black and tan, so comfy


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

got these recently and totally love them


----------



## MJDaisy

manintoryburcheverything said:


> got these recently and totally love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977897


these are so cute.


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

MJDaisy said:


> these are so cute.


thanks


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

wearing this this weekend


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

just a couple of my millers also


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

manintoryburcheverything said:


> wearing this this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980591


Super cute!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Super cute!


thanks


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

rockin these cuties today, this is one of my pairs that feels incredible with and without hose, one of my fave colors also
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3983329


----------



## Torybri

Is this a picture of yours???  



manintoryburcheverything said:


> rockin these cuties today, this is one of my pairs that feels incredible with and without hose, one of my fave colors also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983329


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

another pair out of my collection


----------



## harlem_cutie

manintoryburcheverything said:


> another pair out of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983408


random fact but this is one of the rarer colors of Revas. I think there were only like 50 made in each size and most ended up being sold as samples because the yellow color was uneven in many of the shoe pairs. Enjoy!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

harlem_cutie said:


> random fact but this is one of the rarer colors of Revas. I think there were only like 50 made in each size and most ended up being sold as samples because the yellow color was uneven in many of the shoe pairs. Enjoy!


I scored them off ebay a long time ago, always try to get colors I dont have but love these so much thanks


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

rockin these Minnies today


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

rockin these today


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

MJDaisy said:


> Hey everyone! it occurred to me that we don't have a TB in action thread! Let's get one going
> 
> Here I am with my black revas in front of the white house


----------



## M_Butterfly

TrixyG said:


> Chelsea convertible today.
> View attachment 3970777



Lovely color.  Can ask what brand name is your belt?  Thanks


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## Alexandra Peacock

cascherping said:


> Great idea! and love the pic in front of the white house!


Very posh!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

aligator prints


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## berkleegal09

I’ll never get sick of my Amanda Hobo. The blue is so beautiful and the leather gets softer with age. Need my mommy fuel this morning waiting for 12 more inches of snow to fall tomorrow.


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

berkleegal09 said:


> I’ll never get sick of my Amanda Hobo. The blue is so beautiful and the leather gets softer with age. Need my mommy fuel this morning waiting for 12 more inches of snow to fall tomorrow.


love it


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

black crackle material, hard to get a photo of


----------



## berkleegal09

manintoryburcheverything said:


> View attachment 4002311


Love this shoe!!!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

berkleegal09 said:


> Love this shoe!!!


thanks


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

loving this furry pair today


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## lettuceshop

Loved this bag when I spotted it in Saks, it was made for Saks and I don’t believe anyone else carried it. I have the sister Sawyer bag in Tan suede and love them both.


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

lettuceshop said:


> Loved this bag when I spotted it in Saks, it was made for Saks and I don’t believe anyone else carried it. I have the sister Sawyer bag in Tan suede and love them both.


love it and the shoes


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## lettuceshop

manintoryburcheverything said:


> View attachment 4023538


The whole point of this sub forum is to post YOU and Your Tory items, you’ve been posting photos that are obviously not yours and I don’t know why. Just post your style please.


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## harlem_cutie

manintoryburcheverything said:


> View attachment 4024843



nice! This is one of the rarer Revas. Only a handful were made.


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

View attachment 4037507
View attachment 4037508
View attachment 4037508
View attachment 4037508


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## DF622

Gift for finishing grad school


----------



## March786

DF622 said:


> Gift for finishing grad school


Congratulations, well done! Your Tory is Stunning!


----------



## DF622

March786 said:


> Congratulations, well done! Your Tory is Stunning!


Thank you  it’s my first ever Tory Burch


----------



## March786

Latest purchases from the bicester outlet 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Lots of great outlet finds!


----------



## msd_bags

My crystal embellished sneakers from The Outnet (I’m not in the US).


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

msd_bags said:


> My crystal embellished sneakers from The Outnet (I’m not in the US).
> View attachment 4059159


So cute!  Are the comfy?


----------



## msd_bags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> So cute!  Are the comfy?



They are, but I don’t think this pair fits large as some TB shoes. I’m usually comfortably size 8 in the Minnie, but for this, 8 fits too exactly. Maybe 8.5 is better but 8 is not uncomfortable either after some use.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Good to know on the fit...


----------



## msd_bags

Another recent buy. Forgot the name.


----------



## deii

Going to a concert with this cutie after work!


----------



## lettuceshop

Love 


msd_bags said:


> My crystal embellished sneakers from The Outnet (I’m not in the US).
> View attachment 4059159


Love the Bal❤️


----------



## chippylover

Kmora said:


> I love the Perry tote! Just wish I had realized that before it was discontinued :/ only have it in black and would love to have it in more colors!


Have you seen the Robinson shoulder tote? It’s a newer version of the perry tote


----------



## Roseguard

My new wallet & cosmetic bag.


----------



## dotty8

My Tory Burch wedges


----------



## Sarah03

I was window shopping today on my way to get some MAC foundation & I saw this pretty bag hanging in the window. I went in to look at it but didn’t buy it. I was thinking about it the rest of the day, so I ran back to buy it before the store closed! The Farrah Tote in Tiramisu! I loooove it! And tiramisu is my favorite dessert, so this must be fate [emoji6]


----------



## lettuceshop

Sarah03 said:


> I was window shopping today on my way to get some MAC foundation & I saw this pretty bag hanging in the window. I went in to look at it but didn’t buy it. I was thinking about it the rest of the day, so I ran back to buy it before the store closed! The Farrah Tote in Tiramisu! I loooove it! And tiramisu is my favorite dessert, so this must be fate [emoji6]
> View attachment 4095938
> View attachment 4095939
> View attachment 4095940
> View attachment 4095941


Love it, just saw this bag featured on a TB ad showing Tory in a gorgeous white floaty dress in Berlin.


----------



## lettuceshop

My new shoes, these are the Blake flatforms, I’m amazed at just how comfortable these are. I just ordered the Camilla black sandals with the multi colored base, I’m excited to see what they look like on. Another pair of flatforms


----------



## lettuceshop

Sarah03 said:


> I was window shopping today on my way to get some MAC foundation & I saw this pretty bag hanging in the window. I went in to look at it but didn’t buy it. I was thinking about it the rest of the day, so I ran back to buy it before the store closed! The Farrah Tote in Tiramisu! I loooove it! And tiramisu is my favorite dessert, so this must be fate [emoji6]
> View attachment 4095938
> View attachment 4095939
> View attachment 4095940
> View attachment 4095941


This must be a bit different than yours, it has fringe down the side and I love the denim blue color.


----------



## Sarah03

lettuceshop said:


> Love it, just saw this bag featured on a TB ad showing Tory in a gorgeous white floaty dress in Berlin.





lettuceshop said:


> This must be a bit different than yours, it has fringe down the side and I love the denim blue color.



Thank you! I did see the fringed bag & if I recall correctly, it’s a tad smaller than my bag. It’s really pretty, though!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sarah03 said:


> I was window shopping today on my way to get some MAC foundation & I saw this pretty bag hanging in the window. I went in to look at it but didn’t buy it. I was thinking about it the rest of the day, so I ran back to buy it before the store closed! The Farrah Tote in Tiramisu! I loooove it! And tiramisu is my favorite dessert, so this must be fate [emoji6]
> View attachment 4095938
> View attachment 4095939
> View attachment 4095940
> View attachment 4095941



I have this bag and it was in heavy rotation last fall!  I love it....  I hope you do too...



lettuceshop said:


> My new shoes, these are the Blake flatforms, I’m amazed at just how comfortable these are. I just ordered the Camilla black sandals with the multi colored base, I’m excited to see what they look like on. Another pair of flatforms



These are so cute but I never saw them online or at a store.  So cute.  Hope they pop back up as they are just perfect!!!! 


 I ordered an ivory Macgraw wallet / crossbody in the sale and look forward to using it as we are going out more for dinner/drinks and don’t like taking my big huge bags.  I have been using a Coconut Brahmin Thelma that has been perfect for summer...  I will likely use this as my wallet in my bag and then just stick my phone and some lipstick in when I am going out....


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I have this bag and it was in heavy rotation last fall!  I love it....  I hope you do too...
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute but I never saw them online or at a store.  So cute.  Hope they pop back up as they are just perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> I ordered an ivory Macgraw wallet / crossbody in the sale and look forward to using it as we are going out more for dinner/drinks and don’t like taking my big huge bags.  I have been using a Coconut Brahmin Thelma that has been perfect for summer...  I will likely use this as my wallet in my bag and then just stick my phone and some lipstick in when I am going out....


McGraw is a gorgeous line!


----------



## Sarah03

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I have this bag and it was in heavy rotation last fall!  I love it....  I hope you do too...
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute but I never saw them online or at a store.  So cute.  Hope they pop back up as they are just perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> I ordered an ivory Macgraw wallet / crossbody in the sale and look forward to using it as we are going out more for dinner/drinks and don’t like taking my big huge bags.  I have been using a Coconut Brahmin Thelma that has been perfect for summer...  I will likely use this as my wallet in my bag and then just stick my phone and some lipstick in when I am going out....



Thank you! Is yours also suede? How has IR held up?
I loooove the McGraw bags. The thick stitching really makes the bag stand out. I had my eye on the slouchy Satchel in ivory, but it’s sold out [emoji30]. Post some pics of your new goodies when they arrive!


----------



## marcott2

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3715515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my black patent millers alllll the way in Barcelona, Spain. This was at the Sagrada Familia. These Millers were made for walkin, and that's just what they'll  do


I adore your short romper!! can you share label/designer/where you bought it?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! Is yours also suede? How has IR held up?



Yes it is that caramel (officially tiramisu) suede color and it has held up great!  I was a bit worried as the inside is just the rough side of the suede but its been great.   

My wallet came last night so I didn't have time to change it out for today.  Tomorrow and I will share a pic.


----------



## for3v3rz

This is so cute. I just have to get it even if I don’t wear big earrings.


----------



## chippylover

My beautiful Robinson tote (shoulder tote), shot taken by my clever daughter Bought from
The website a month ago!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Taking a tour of Nickelodeon Studios with my Fleming tote... perfect summer bag.


----------



## UrbanEast

My Millers in the light makeup color.


----------



## CoachGirl12

UrbanEast said:


> My Millers in the light makeup color.


I've been wanting to get a pair of these sandals. Are they comfortable?


----------



## lettuceshop

CoachGirl12 said:


> I've been wanting to get a pair of these sandals. Are they comfortable?


They’re ok for short amounts of time, I definitely wouldn’t wear them for hours and hours. Then again there’s lots of people that would. I suppose it depends if you are comfortable in flip flops.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lettuceshop said:


> They’re ok for short amounts of time, I definitely wouldn’t wear them for hours and hours. Then again there’s lots of people that would. I suppose it depends if you are comfortable in flip flops.


Thanks!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I find the Millers pretty comfortable.  Wearing my leopard ones from late last season sales today


----------



## Tosa22

My small Perry hobo is in my passenger seat today.


----------



## Purseloco

Sarah03 said:


> I was window shopping today on my way to get some MAC foundation & I saw this pretty bag hanging in the window. I went in to look at it but didn’t buy it. I was thinking about it the rest of the day, so I ran back to buy it before the store closed! The Farrah Tote in Tiramisu! I loooove it! And tiramisu is my favorite dessert, so this must be fate [emoji6]
> View attachment 4095938
> View attachment 4095939
> View attachment 4095940
> View attachment 4095941


OMG! Just ordered the same bag after seeing it at the TB store, I couldn’t forget it either. So 60-70’s love it! I bought it in the same color. I think it looks better in person than on the website, I tried on all three colors and chose the same color you did. I love the simplistic look, the gold rings add something modern to it. Enjoy your bag can’t wait to get mine. Are you going to spray it with suede protector?


----------



## Sarah03

Purseloco said:


> OMG! Just ordered the same bag after seeing it at the TB store, I couldn’t forget it either. So 60-70’s love it! I bought it in the same color. I think it looks better in person than on the website, I tried on all three colors and chose the same color you did. I love the simplistic look, the gold rings add something modern to it. Enjoy your bag can’t wait to get mine. Are you going to spray it with suede protector?



Awesome! I’m happy to have a bag twin! I absolutely love the 70s boho vibe. I sprayed it with a suede protector from Nordstrom that has good reviews on TPF. I applied 3 coats inside and outside the bag. I haven’t carried it for prolonged periods yet because of the rainy season here in Florida. Post pics when your bag arrives!


----------



## Purseloco

Sarah03 said:


> Awesome! I’m happy to have a bag twin! I absolutely love the 70s boho vibe. I sprayed it with a suede protector from Nordstrom that has good reviews on TPF. I applied 3 coats inside and outside the bag. I haven’t carried it for prolonged periods yet because of the rainy season here in Florida. Post pics when your bag arrives!
> View attachment 4131443


Thank you so much I will get this I was debating what I should use. I really appreciate it. Enjoy your bag it looks great on you.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My new Miller sandals. Got them at 50% off. They are very comfortable for me, no blisters whatsoever from Day 1. I will probably get a solid color pair in the near future.


----------



## Sarah03

Chinese Warrior said:


> My new Miller sandals. Got them at 50% off. They are very comfortable for me, no blisters whatsoever from Day 1. I will probably get a solid color pair in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131926



Love them!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Chinese Warrior said:


> My new Miller sandals. Got them at 50% off. They are very comfortable for me, no blisters whatsoever from Day 1. I will probably get a solid color pair in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131926



So cute!!!!  Millers are addictive...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sarah03 said:


> Love them!





ALPurseFanatic said:


> So cute!!!!  Millers are addictive...



Thank you, ladies! I am really liking the Millers in leopard print!


----------



## faintlymacabre

My Marsden Tote from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Shipping is so slow to Canada that I just finally received it yesterday. 

It's really light for its size, and the leather is so soft!


----------



## Sarah03

faintlymacabre said:


> My Marsden Tote from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Shipping is so slow to Canada that I just finally received it yesterday.
> 
> It's really light for its size, and the leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157032



Ohh I love this! The gold hardware really pops!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Same bag again, but I had my Tory sunglasses with me today as well. [emoji41]


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving my Tory Burch Mcgraw Camera bag


----------



## Sora_V

My espadrilles went on a trip with me


----------



## UrbanEast

CoachGirl12 said:


> I've been wanting to get a pair of these sandals. Are they comfortable?



Sorry for the delayed response. They are incredibly comfortable but the insole darkens fast.  I'll be getting another pair.


----------



## lettuceshop

chippylover said:


> View attachment 4108837
> View attachment 4108836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Robinson tote (shoulder tote), shot taken by my clever daughter Bought from
> The website a month ago!


Love that dress


----------



## Kikibeach

New fireplace, wine, and my new fav TB Minnie’s


----------



## Tayyyraee

At family dinner


----------



## Tayyyraee

TB and LV headed out for the day!


----------



## codescouture

Gifted this Tory Burch Robinson by the boyfriend 2 years ago and has been my go-to everyday bag. I always take it with me when I travel and this time - to Japan!


----------



## Shoppinmel

I never carry this bag, but decided to pull her out today for a fun pop of color.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

This has taken me awhile to post... but sharing my Miller circle [emoji7]


----------



## Torybri

Great fireplace, great wine glass ( I'm sure whatever is in the wine glass is good too ) and great Minnie's. 








Kikibeach said:


> New fireplace, wine, and my new fav TB Minnie’s


----------



## Tatze

Ellapretty said:


> Loving my Tory Burch Mcgraw Camera bag




I ordered the same bag by today and I am very excited to receive it !!! It was love at first sight ...... Hope the leather is as nice as it looks on the photos ; - ))) Congrats !!!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

No action shots..since I forgot and just somewhat cleaned them...but want to share that I've been playing with these in the past weeks.....Surprisingly comfy rainboots


----------



## Tatze

Tatze said:


> I ordered the same bag by today and I am very excited to receive it !!! It was love at first sight ...... Hope the leather is as nice as it looks on the photos ; - ))) Congrats !!!



Ladies, I received the bag very fast after ordering and I can only say WOW - this is the cutest bag I have seen for a very long time, it is absolutely gorgeous .... the color is so nice (a slightly rosé nude tone) which really fits to everything. The bag has the perfect size and is very comfortable to wear. The leather is a dream, really soft pebbly leather with a nice smell ; - ))) The quality is really outstanding (I owe some other designer bags and TB does not have to hide beside them ...) - every stitch is perfectly done. I received another 10% for first purchase (very good customer service at TB) and I can say this was the best buy in a long time ; - ))) Took the bag out on Friday and Saturday and really loved it !!! I guess Tory Burch has a new big fan !!! Pictures will follow .....


----------



## lettuceshop

Tatze said:


> Ladies, I received the bag very fast after ordering and I can only say WOW - this is the cutest bag I have seen for a very long time, it is absolutely gorgeous .... the color is so nice (a slightly rosé nude tone) which really fits to everything. The bag has the perfect size and is very comfortable to wear. The leather is a dream, really soft pebbly leather with a nice smell ; - ))) The quality is really outstanding (I owe some other designer bags and TB does not have to hide beside them ...) - every stitch is perfectly done. I received another 10% for first purchase (very good customer service at TB) and I can say this was the best buy in a long time ; - ))) Took the bag out on Friday and Saturday and really loved it !!! I guess Tory Burch has a new big fan !!! Pictures will follow .....


I have this same bag and I agree it really does go with everything.


----------



## Tatze

lettuceshop said:


> I have this same bag and I agree it really does go with everything.



  I went out with the new bag several times now and I am complete amazed ! It is comfortable to wear and really fits a lot of stuff. So happy !!!


----------



## nvie

Singles Day Sale find at 40% off. Miller Navy Happy Times


----------



## nvie

Friday casual at work. Love the suede version, they are so soft.


----------



## Sarah03

nvie said:


> Friday casual at work. Love the suede version, they are so soft.



Those are so cute!


----------



## lettuceshop

nvie said:


> Singles Day Sale find at 40% off. Miller Navy Happy Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256611


Wow I love these!


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> Wow I love these!


On a hunt for these


----------



## March786

lettuceshop said:


> On a hunt for these


Try the tory burch website[emoji4]


----------



## lettuceshop

March786 said:


> Try the tory burch website[emoji4]


Nope...found pair on Poshmark but the heel area looks damaged.


----------



## March786

lettuceshop said:


> Nope...found pair on Poshmark but the heel area looks damaged.


if you are in the uk? they have them on the website


----------



## Chel1

Torybri said:


> Get idea for a new thread.  You rock!


Thank you, it is super helpful!


----------



## nvie

Tan Miller matches the Loewe basket [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

lettuceshop said:


> On a hunt for these



Hope you managed to get them [emoji5]


----------



## lettuceshop

nvie said:


> Hope you managed to get them [emoji5]


Thanks, I missed them on the most recent Tory sale, they seemed to keep popping in and out on availability. Bloomingdales had my size available but I’d like to pay less that 158, which is the current sale price.


----------



## RubyQ

lettuceshop said:


> My new shoes, these are the Blake flatforms, I’m amazed at just how comfortable these are. I just ordered the Camilla black sandals with the multi colored base, I’m excited to see what they look like on. Another pair of flatforms


Super cute!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Out on a date with Robinson


----------



## 305keepitlive

I ❤️ my Fleming convertible


----------



## 305keepitlive

With my small Fleming convertible crossbody in denim


----------



## Sarah03

305keepitlive said:


> With my small Fleming convertible crossbody in denim



Cute outfit!!


----------



## The Darkhold

Totally in love with this Robinson floral shoulder bag. Although it can’t hold much stuff inside but hey it’s pretty xD


----------



## puffpenguin

The Darkhold said:


> Totally in love with this Robinson floral shoulder bag. Although it can’t hold much stuff inside but hey it’s pretty xD
> View attachment 4353884


Wow it looks very stylish, do you have other photos with darker clothes? I might be interested to buy this one.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi! Does anyone own this pair? I love the colors!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This pair?


----------



## pursesandoxies

Mama's got a brand new bag! The Kira Chevron Flap. I've been wanting a bag in this color and this one sure fits the bill. The leather is gorgeous! I'm in love!


----------



## lettuceshop

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 4377871
> 
> 
> This pair?


No but I love them


----------



## brenbrensg

Out shopping today with my McGraw mini tote in Silver Maple. Great as a work tote and so carefree on days when you want to shop and go hands-free.


----------



## lettuceshop

pursesandoxies said:


> Mama's got a brand new bag! The Kira Chevron Flap. I've been wanting a bag in this color and this one sure fits the bill. The leather is gorgeous! I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383442


“Mama’s got a brand new bag” Lol...love it


----------



## Lindsaygill7

pursesandoxies said:


> Mama's got a brand new bag! The Kira Chevron Flap. I've been wanting a bag in this color and this one sure fits the bill. The leather is gorgeous! I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383442


Omg that color!!!! Thanks @harlem_cutie!!! I have doxies too seems like we have great taste haha! I ordered the pink and can’t wait to get it! Is this bag bigger or smaller than the other shoulder bags Tory makes? How does it compare to the Robinson shoulder bag? And the Fleming?


----------



## lettuceshop

Couple of things from the current sale. Miller straw crossbody. Ines Wedges and the Tessa shift dress. Havent decided if I’m keeping the dress as the collar part hits my neck at a funny height and is annoying. Love the way it looks though.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Couple of things from the current sale. Miller straw crossbody. Ines Wedges and the Tessa shift dress. Havent decided if I’m keeping the dress as the collar part hits my neck at a funny height and is annoying. Love the way it looks though.



You look ready for Summer and I love it!!!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

lettuceshop said:


> Couple of things from the current sale. Miller straw crossbody. Ines Wedges and the Tessa shift dress. Havent decided if I’m keeping the dress as the collar part hits my neck at a funny height and is annoying. Love the way it looks though.


Oh I love it all! I can’t wait to get my quilted Kira shoulder bag! I haven’t even seen it in person so I’m hoping I love it! Everyone said it’s gorgeous. I got the pink!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Great finds Lettuceshop!  I have the Ines flats in that color (and black). I’ve not worn the tan yet — I just took them out of the shipping box - I got them back in December and it has not really been sandal weather here until recently.    You look so tan and in the season.  I need a good spray tan before I show my legs LOL.


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Great finds Lettuceshop!  I have the Ines flats in that color (and black). I’ve not worn the tan yet — I just took them out of the shipping box - I got them back in December and it has not really been sandal weather here until recently.    You look so tan and in the season.  I need a good spray tan before I show my legs LOL.


Thanks, it’s all spray tan and Vita Liberata body blur


----------



## pursesandoxies

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Omg that color!!!! Thanks @harlem_cutie!!! I have doxies too seems like we have great taste haha! I ordered the pink and can’t wait to get it! Is this bag bigger or smaller than the other shoulder bags Tory makes? How does it compare to the Robinson shoulder bag? And the Fleming?


Hi! I love meeting other doxie lovers  .  I think it's slightly bigger than the Fleming, not sure though.  I don't have one to compare it too. I am loving it so much!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Haven’t been on the TB forum in a while! Wearing my leopard espadrille wedges for Easter today


----------



## lakeshow

Not sure of this model name, but love my TB backpack! Super soft and good organization with exterior pockets.


----------



## futurestarter

Just received these super comfortable Millers. It's my first Tory Burch and I'm loving it.


----------



## nvie

futurestarter said:


> Just received these super comfortable Millers. It's my first Tory Burch and I'm loving it.


Love the colour. You will be eyeing more!


----------



## Purseloco

Not really an action shot but I thought I would post my Miller clutch.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love these sandals!!!


----------



## mulberryfan0

A night out.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Happy Sunday! I really need to wear this bag more.. Large quilted Marion in light oak.  It’s very pretty but huge.  Oh well, at least I won’t see this bag everywhere.  In fact, in the 6+ years since I’ve had it, maybe I’ve spotted it twice!! And I’m in So Cal.


----------



## BagLadyT

mulberryfan0 said:


> A night out.



Can you please snap a pic of what can fit?


----------



## mulberryfan0

BagLadyT said:


> Can you please snap a pic of what can fit?


I will take a photo tonight!


----------



## 305keepitlive

Out and about on a Sunday with my TB cap toe espadrilles. Very comfortable!


----------



## mulberryfan0

BagLadyT said:


> Can you please snap a pic of what can fit?



All this plus my phone (not pictured). Most of it is pretty crammed so it's a little difficult to take stuff out when paying at the grocery store etc. Good for the essentials.


----------



## BagLadyT

mulberryfan0 said:


> All this plus my phone (not pictured). Most of it is pretty crammed so it's a little difficult to take stuff out when paying at the grocery store etc. Good for the essentials.



Oh nice, you can fit a lot!! I’m going to wait for this to go on sale. Hopefully it eventually will! Thank you!!


----------



## bernie0906

TB shoes and bag. I love my kira bag ♡


----------



## 305keepitlive

My humble Tory Burch Miller collection
The middle ones are the latest addition.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I love these reversible belts!! This one is tan and a medium blue, 1 inch.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Carrying my new Kira chevron flap! Love it! The leather is so soft and smooshy.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I LOVE my Kira bag!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Miller booties - got them during the tiered sale in September.


----------



## nekkid

bernie0906 said:


> TB shoes and bag. I love my kira bag ♡


Do you consider the bag heavy??


----------



## Lindsaygill7

nekkid said:


> Do you consider the bag heavy??


Not at all!!!! I have neck issues so I’d I fill it up and wear it crossbody it gets a little uncomfortable for me but other than that, I love it!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This beautiful deep green Fleming is just right for the Holidays!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Stumbled upon this gorgeous Tory Burch flap bag at Neiman Marcus. It has strong Chanel vibes!


----------



## Nana61256

I am new to Tory Burch.  Stopped in the boutique store and fell in love with the McGraw Hobo in Silver Maple.  I switched out the short shoulder strap with an adjustable shoulder strap and a matching top handle (both in the Damier ebene dark brown leather - coordinates beautifully with the Silver Maple).  Cinched in, this bag reminds of the size and silhouette of the LV Neonoe at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## IntheOcean

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4656489
> View attachment 4656488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to Tory Burch.  Stopped in the boutique store and fell in love with the McGraw Hobo in Silver Maple.  I switched out the short shoulder strap with an adjustable shoulder strap and a matching top handle (both in the Damier ebene dark brown leather - coordinates beautifully with the Silver Maple).  Cinched in, this bag reminds of the size and silhouette of the LV Neonoe at a fraction of the cost.


What a lovely bag! The leather looks very luxurious, and I love love love this color and the tassel. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4656489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to Tory Burch.  Stopped in the boutique store and fell in love with the McGraw Hobo in Silver Maple.  I switched out the short shoulder strap with an adjustable shoulder strap and a matching top handle (both in the Damier ebene dark brown leather - coordinates beautifully with the Silver Maple).  Cinched in, this bag reminds of the size and silhouette of the LV Neonoe at a fraction of the cost.



That’s a stylish look!  Both on trend and on budget!  I haven’t noticed this style before, is this a deep brown or black? 
The one LV I have been considering is the Neonoe but I just can’t justify the cost so this is a great alternative.


----------



## DS2006

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4656489
> View attachment 4656488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to Tory Burch.  Stopped in the boutique store and fell in love with the McGraw Hobo in Silver Maple.  I switched out the short shoulder strap with an adjustable shoulder strap and a matching top handle (both in the Damier ebene dark brown leather - coordinates beautifully with the Silver Maple).  Cinched in, this bag reminds of the size and silhouette of the LV Neonoe at a fraction of the cost.



Beautiful!!! I agree, I think it looks as good as a LV bag and is a great value! I believe this is a new style from the spring collection.


----------



## mrs.JC

Love


----------



## mrs.JC

Took my nude Fleming out for coffee with my friend.  Love Tory’s flap bags.


----------



## ilovehotpot

Hi guys! 
Sharing my Perry tote. It’s all I’ve been thinking about since Christmas and I finally bit the bullet! Although now with quarantine I have not actually brought it out yet. But still so excited! It’s lovely I can’t wait to wear it out.


----------



## Thetiffyf

I bought about 7 months ago a Emerson Small Buckle tote in Royal Blue and it’s starting to collapse. The bottom corners are sunken in and now the tote is just looking like a soggy mess. What can I do? Does anybody have tricks, ideas? I’m at a loss. 

I talked to customer service and was directed to email all purchase info and pictures of the purse to see what can be done to resolve the issue, but I want to know if anyone else has had this issue. What have you done to either prevent it from happening, or fix the problem. 

I have stuffed it and hung it up to try and regain its shape but that only last’s for so long. I’m so mad! I spent a ton of money on this purse and also got a matching wallet.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Out running errands in my trusty Millers


----------



## Toryburchfan123

Wearing my new tory burch flats whilst out doing errands and meeting my boyfriend and I'm a happy man


----------



## nvie

Received an item from the Flash Sale while at work today


----------



## lakeshow

Backpack in the mirror


----------



## JWWIFE

Love them! They were on sale at Nordstrom for $118


----------



## Sarah03

We aren’t really in action, but I am carrying my Fleming backpack!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Outlet finds!!! What is the difference in a leather backpack from the boutique vs outlet? This is amazing quality!


----------



## lettuceshop

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4793933
> 
> View attachment 4793932
> 
> 
> Backpack in the mirror


Love those shoes I have them in tan


----------



## lettuceshop

Thetiffyf said:


> View attachment 4711640
> View attachment 4711640
> View attachment 4711641
> View attachment 4711644
> View attachment 4711650
> View attachment 4711641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought about 7 months ago a Emerson Small Buckle tote in Royal Blue and it’s starting to collapse. The bottom corners are sunken in and now the tote is just looking like a soggy mess. What can I do? Does anybody have tricks, ideas? I’m at a loss.
> 
> I talked to customer service and was directed to email all purchase info and pictures of the purse to see what can be done to resolve the issue, but I want to know if anyone else has had this issue. What have you done to either prevent it from happening, or fix the problem.
> 
> I have stuffed it and hung it up to try and regain its shape but that only last’s for so long. I’m so mad! I spent a ton of money on this purse and also got a matching wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711640


Try a bag organizer some of them are quite stiff and will help it keep its shape. I use one with my Perry when I (used to ) travel.


----------



## lettuceshop

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful!!! I agree, I think it looks as good as a LV bag and is a great value! I believe this is a new style from the spring collection.


Gorgeous bag I have one in the nude color, it’s packed away right now and seeing yours makes me want to get it out and in use again.


----------



## Tatze

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Outlet finds!!! What is the difference in a leather backpack from the boutique vs outlet? This is amazing quality!
> 
> View attachment 4834572



OMG - I love that purse !!! Could you maybe give me the model name and number ? THANKS


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first Tory Burch, the Tory Burch Robinson tote in a shade of pink not sure which shade


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Robinson tote tomorrow in shell pink


----------



## coniglietta

At the park with my small gemini link tote


----------



## Glttglam

gps27 said:


> Love it, must get myself a tory burch tote


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Just purchased the Walker satchel ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MKB0925

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Just purchased the Walker satchel ❤❤❤


Pretty color!


----------



## elisabettaverde

My Soft Fleming blended in well with the foliage in the Japanese Garden at our local arboretum.


----------



## melblvoe

Joining in with Soft Fleming in Tiramisu


----------



## annie5361

I've been obsessed with this shade of blue after seeing it on so many different bags. Found this adorable one at the outlet recently and I can't stop staring at her!


----------



## BevS813

This got delivered to me today! So in love with this purse! Kira chevron convertible shoulder bag in gray heron and Robinson bi-fold wallet in the same color. ❤️


----------



## lettuceshop

BevS813 said:


> This got delivered to me today! So in love with this purse! Kira chevron convertible shoulder bag in gray heron and Robinson bi-fold wallet in the same color. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5021617


 Beautiful


----------



## elisabettaverde

This Fleming is divine in cream with the celestial charms!  I bought it from an Ebay seller and believe it is an outlet item.  It’s actually a medium sized bag, not a mini.


----------



## Sarah03

BevS813 said:


> This got delivered to me today! So in love with this purse! Kira chevron convertible shoulder bag in gray heron and Robinson bi-fold wallet in the same color. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5021617


The color is beautiful! Love the Kira collection!


----------



## Sarah03

My Kira Crossbody in New Cream!


----------



## ditzydi

Carried my Lee Radziwill Petite Bag this week.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Purchased Miller sandals and SELBY espadrilles in classic cognac colors


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red. This will be my first time using it


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red. This will be my first time using it


Love that color!!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Love that color!!


Thank you, me too I figured out the shoulder strap can also be used as a crossbody strap


----------



## vandie14

finally got my summer tote and she is just perfect ❤


----------



## BevS813

Running errands with my hubby today


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.


----------



## Glttglam

Well yesterday


----------



## neneyato

For my birthday: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
an Eleanor and the Lee Radziwill Double Bag


----------



## BevS813

neneyato said:


> For my birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an Eleanor and the Lee Radziwill Double Bag


Both are so nice!


----------



## neneyato

BevS813 said:


> Both are so nice!


Thank you so much! I went a little crazy but it was a milestone birthday after all ☺️☺️


----------



## Lisa2007

neneyato said:


> For my birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an Eleanor and the Lee Radziwill Double Bag


Lovely! Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using my Robinson tote in shell pink.


----------



## neneyato

Lisa2007 said:


> Lovely! Happy Belated Birthday


Thank you Lisa!


----------



## neneyato

Glttglam said:


> Just started using my Robinson tote in shell pink.


Beautiful tote!


----------



## Glttglam

neneyato said:


> Beautiful tote!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red for tomorrow.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Ladies, I saw this Kira Chevron with pewter hardware on a European site probably a year ago, and waited impatiently for it to show up in the states, but I ended up tracking it down with a reseller and had to make sure it was authentic.   Ironically, now I finally see it on the official website.
I knew I had to wait for this color way!


----------



## neneyato

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5122193
> View attachment 5122194
> 
> Ladies, I saw this Kira Chevron with pewter hardware on a European site probably a year ago, and waited impatiently for it to show up in the states, but I ended up tracking it down with a reseller and had to make sure it was authentic.   Ironically, now I finally see it on the official website.
> I knew I had to wait for this color way!


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## DS2006

BevS813 said:


> Running errands with my hubby today
> 
> View attachment 5108762



Beautiful bag! I was wondering what color this is. It looks like a good summer neutral. I'm considering Gray Heron and wondered if this might be that color. Also, is it holding up well? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5122193
> View attachment 5122194
> 
> Ladies, I saw this Kira Chevron with pewter hardware on a European site probably a year ago, and waited impatiently for it to show up in the states, but I ended up tracking it down with a reseller and had to make sure it was authentic.   Ironically, now I finally see it on the official website.
> I knew I had to wait for this color way!


Ohh I love this bag! Does the hardware coating seem like it will be durable?


----------



## BevS813

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful bag! I was wondering what color this is. It looks like a good summer neutral. I'm considering Gray Heron and wondered if this might be that color. Also, is it holding up well? Thanks!


It is gray heron! I love the color and bag itself. I’ve gotten a few compliments, too!


----------



## DS2006

BevS813 said:


> It is gray heron! I love the color and bag itself. I’ve gotten a few compliments, too!


That's great to know, thank you!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sarah03 said:


> Ohh I love this bag! Does the hardware coating seem like it will be durable?


Hi!  I’ve worn this one a few times, and I’m taking care with the chains and logo.  It seems durable so far but I won’t take any chances.


----------



## elisabettaverde

With my TB large Farida, I enjoyed dinner and drinks with my husband in New Orleans during our recent trip, then we moved on to a rooftop bar with a magnificent view of the city.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

elisabettaverde said:


> With my TB large Farida, I enjoyed dinner and drinks with my husband in New Orleans during our recent trip, then we moved on to a rooftop bar with a magnificent view of the city.
> View attachment 5143367
> View attachment 5143366


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!


@ALPurseFanatic Thank you, the charms make it interesting!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Robinson tote in shell pink.


----------



## amberquamme

Kira satchel in beeswax. My first retail TB purchase. I'm absolutely in love. ❤️❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Thea tote in brilliant red.


----------



## enui

Brought my small Fleming in gray heron with me on a coffee date!


----------



## elisabettaverde

enui said:


> Brought my small Fleming in gray heron with me on a coffee date!
> View attachment 5205899


I love this bag!! I have it in the dark green.


----------



## LilOshawott

Micro Ella tote


----------



## elisabettaverde

amberquamme said:


> Kira satchel in beeswax. My first retail TB purchase. I'm absolutely in love. ❤❤


Such a classy bag!!


----------



## BevS813

I received a 50 dollar Tory Burch gift card from them  in the mail earlier this month....I needed to use it by the end of September. I remembered I had it in my wallet and found Mini Minnie flip flops for sale (originally 98 dollars and on sale for 49)...only had to pay the tax amount out of pocket. I will post them once I get them delivered to me!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Robinson tote in shell pink.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Today’s look with my Marion handbag and Jessa pointy toe pump with a kitten heel.  The men in my house are enamored with these shoes.


----------



## KayuuKathey




----------



## beachbabe90

A bit of an older photo but I love this tote now just as much as I did then


----------



## beachbabe90

enui said:


> Brought my small Fleming in gray heron with me on a coffee date!
> View attachment 5205899




What a gorgeous bag! Everything about photo gives off such cozy, minimalistic vibes, too!


----------



## beachbabe90

elisabettaverde said:


> Today’s look with my Marion handbag and Jessa pointy toe pump with a kitten heel.  The men in my house are enamored with these shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219445



Stunning bags! And I'm enamored with those shoes, too - absolutely perfect!


----------



## elisabettaverde

beachbabe90 said:


> Stunning bags! And I'm enamored with those shoes, too - absolutely perfect!


Thank you!! It’s so hard to find a great shoe in that heel height, and this elevates a casual look without being uncomfortable.


----------



## elisabettaverde

First time out with this Kira Quilted Satchel in Toasted Sesame in the large size.  The color is actually more of an olive green in person.  This one is a winner!  The leather used is of better quality than some of my other TB items.


----------



## constens

hello I want to buy a tb bag. How can I get in touch with you?


----------



## MKB0925

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5258621
> 
> First time out with this Kira Quilted Satchel in Toasted Sesame in the large size.  The color is actually more of an olive green in person.  This one is a winner!  The leather used is of better quality than some of my other TB items.


Beautiful bag....love the color!


----------



## dazedreamer

Hi, anyone here bought a kira chevron distressed bag below? I just bought one (without finding out how itvreally looked, my fault)
Does it really look like this? Why would anyone like such a design?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Robinson tote in soft pink.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Loving the messenger so much! I finally was able to grab it when it snapped back in stock.  It goes out of stock so quick and now I know why lol.  I added a braided leather strap from Madewell but ended up changing it out with a chunky silver chain strap and ended up liking the way it looked so much more.  I hope TB brings this style out in more colors!


----------



## constens

pursesandoxies said:


> View attachment 5297463
> 
> Loving the messenger so much! I finally was able to grab it when it snapped back in stock.  It goes out of stock so quick and now I know why lol.  I added a braided leather strap from Madewell but ended up changing it out with a chunky silver chain strap and ended up liking the way it looked so much more.  I hope TB brings this style out in more colors!


----------



## constens

Excuse me, how can I contact the messenger?


----------



## constens

I like this dark color. It looks very simple.


----------



## pursesandoxies

constens said:


> Excuse me, how can I contact the messenger?


I bought it from ToryBurch.com.  It’s out of stock again but you could probably call a store that has it in stock and they’ll ship it to you.


----------



## beachbabe90

My new love


----------



## constens

pursesandoxies said:


> I bought it from ToryBurch.com.  It’s out of stock again but you could probably call a store that has it in stock and they’ll ship it to you.


yes i think i will do that，thank you


----------



## pursesandoxies

constens said:


> yes i think i will do that，thank you


You’re welcome


----------



## acrid82

Not in action....yet. 

Do you guys have any experience of TR boots? I really hope the size is TTS.


----------



## Jazzyjove

amberquamme said:


> Kira satchel in beeswax. My first retail TB purchase. I'm absolutely in love. ❤❤


 
how do you like the yellow? Do you think it’s too yellow to wear year round? In some pictures it looks like a golden yellow that I could wear it year round. Or isit just more of Spring/Summer yellow?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

acrid82 said:


> Not in action....yet.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience of TR boots? I really hope the size is TTS.
> 
> View attachment 5321306



I have lots of her ankle boots and find them true to size.  I will say that the leather is pretty stiff and don't really get broken in like other ankle boots I have.  I still love them!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Fit of the evening, Kira Top Handle in Toasted Sesame with reversible belt.


----------



## llogie

Kerrington small zip tote.  This is a good work bag.  Coated canvas so I don’t worry about damage.  Nice crossbody strap available.  Zipper so my belongings are secure.  The print makes me happy and looking forward to spring.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Robinson tote, yesterday in soft pink


----------



## Jazzyjove

I’ve been wanting a YSL puffer but it’s not in the budget for this year. When I saw that TB had the Fleming Soft .. I had to try!! This is my first TB purchase.

I LOVE the NEW CREAM color. I love white colors that are more ivory/off white. They blend with gold better and my darker skin tone.  The inside has so much space.

I’m hooked! TB has made a fan out of me & I can’t wait to purchase mor bags & shoes!


----------



## MKB0925

Jazzyjove said:


> I’ve been wanting a YSL puffer but it’s not in the budget for this year. When I saw that TB had the Fleming Soft .. I had to try!! This is my first TB purchase.
> 
> I LOVE the NEW CREAM color. I love white colors that are more ivory/off white. They blend with gold better and my darker skin tone.  The inside has so much space.
> 
> I’m hooked! TB has made a fan out of me & I can’t wait to purchase mor bags & shoes!


Very pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Emerson small top zip tote in Samba as a gift


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5333237
> 
> Fit of the evening, Kira Top Handle in Toasted Sesame with reversible belt.



I love the whole look! I actually just bought this bag in the same color but the smaller size. How are you liking it?

No action shots yet because I just unboxed it today!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shopping today


----------



## elisabettaverde

JVSXOXO said:


> Shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408658


Thank you! 
This is fabulous on you and the size fits you well.  I love this bag and the “toasted sesame” color has grown on me.  I will say that the quality of the leather and hardware has improved with this model, since I have a few older TB bags that haven’t held up well on the corners even though I’m very careful.
     This bag is all about quiet sophistication


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> Thank you!
> This is fabulous on you and the size fits you well.  I love this bag and the “toasted sesame” color has grown on me.  I will say that the quality of the leather and hardware has improved with this model, since I have a few older TB bags that haven’t held up well on the corners even though I’m very careful.
> This bag is all about quiet sophistication



Thank you so much!  I knew I had to have this bag the second I saw it. And thankfully I saw it before Mother's Day rolled around so I actually had a gift in mind when my husband asked me for ideas.  This is my first Tory Burch and first Napa leather bag and I've heard that this bag holds up well so I am hopeful. I'm glad to hear that it seems to be good quality to someone more familiar with the brand. I agree 100% that this is such a sophisticated style! It is hard to resist the other colors but I'll be good for now. I think the toasted sesame color is a bit of a chameleon depending on the lighting - I think it looks like a cool, olive tone in my picture above but it also looks more like a warm, caramel color at times too.


----------



## elisabettaverde

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you so much!  I knew I had to have this bag the second I saw it. And thankfully I saw it before Mother's Day rolled around so I actually had a gift in mind when my husband asked me for ideas.  This is my first Tory Burch and first Napa leather bag and I've heard that this bag holds up well so I am hopeful. I'm glad to hear that it seems to be good quality to someone more familiar with the brand. I agree 100% that this is such a sophisticated style! It is hard to resist the other colors but I'll be good for now. I think the toasted sesame color is a bit of a chameleon depending on the lighting - I think it looks like a cool, olive tone in my picture above but it also looks more like a warm, caramel color at times too.


You’re so right about the color!  It seems to be more olive depending on the light and then changes a bit.  I originally went to the boutique to purchase the bag in Beeswax, which is almost like a custard tone, but only the smaller size was available.
       Now Bloomingdale’s has the small Kira Top handle in a denim version which I am strangely attracted to even though I don’t particularly care for jeans.


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> You’re so right about the color!  It seems to be more olive depending on the light and then changes a bit.  I originally went to the boutique to purchase the bag in Beeswax, which is almost like a custard tone, but only the smaller size was available.
> Now Bloomingdale’s has the small Kira Top handle in a denim version which I am strangely attracted to even though I don’t particularly care for jeans.



The Beeswax color is gorgeous! I’m not sure that I’d reach for it often but it is nice to look at. I had to look up the denim Kira and I totally understand what you mean! The bag is such a great style so I think it would look amazing in any material, including that dark denim! And even if you don’t care for jeans or wear them, I think a denim bag could still work. I have a blue jean jacket that I love but would never actually pair it with jeans. So I’d look at that bag the same way as my jacket - it would be a nice complement to an outfit with all the neutrality of a pair of dark jeans.

ETA: The denim bag made me curious about any other colors out there that aren’t on the Tory Burch website and I saw this available for pre-order. It’s not a color that I need to have but the possibility of even more colors and hardware options is exciting!


----------



## elisabettaverde

JVSXOXO said:


> The Beeswax color is gorgeous! I’m not sure that I’d reach for it often but it is nice to look at. I had to look up the denim Kira and I totally understand what you mean! The bag is such a great style so I think it would look amazing in any material, including that dark denim! And even if you don’t care for jeans or wear them, I think a denim bag could still work. I have a blue jean jacket that I love but would never actually pair it with jeans. So I’d look at that bag the same way as my jacket - it would be a nice complement to an outfit with all the neutrality of a pair of dark jeans.
> 
> ETA: The denim bag made me curious about any other colors out there that aren’t on the Tory Burch website and I saw this available for pre-order. It’s not a color that I need to have but the possibility of even more colors and hardware options is exciting!
> 
> View attachment 5409662


@JVSXOXO 
Great sentiments!! but OH, how could you show me this sublime color with the silver hardware??  Nooooo!
Now the denim and beeswax are temporarily forgotten while I go down the rabbit hole on the Saks website.


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> @JVSXOXO
> Great sentiments!! but OH, how could you show me this sublime color with the silver hardware??  Nooooo!
> Now the denim and beeswax are temporarily forgotten while I go down the rabbit hole on the Saks website.



I couldn't keep such a beautiful bag to myself!  I wonder what it looks like in person. It seems like it could appear gray or greenish blue depending on the light. Another chameleon for sure!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Out for date night


----------



## ggressive

I fell in love with her when I caught her in store this weekend. My tenacious mother gifted this for me as my (early) push gift (it's my first bb, her first grand bb). I _love_ that it's both classy & casual. I don't think there are enough examples of this girl in action! I'm already scheming for a petite later this year. She's _that_ cute.

The double really stands so well on her own; I love the subtle layering of color + texture and the supple leather + suede. This is the "small" and she really packs plenty. She definitely elevates an everyday look.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> I fell in love with her when I caught her in store this weekend. My tenacious mother gifted this for me as my (early) push gift (it's my first bb, her first grand bb). I _love_ that it's both classy & casual. I don't think there are enough examples of this girl in action! I'm already scheming for a petite later this year. She's _that_ cute.
> 
> The double really stands so well on her own; I love the subtle layering of color + texture and the supple leather + suede. This is the "small" and she really packs plenty. She definitely elevates an everyday look.
> 
> View attachment 5419836



I love it!   Is this the Tiramasu shade? If so, have the petite version on the way. Should hopefully get here Thursday! Congratulations on your little one and your lovely bag!


----------



## ggressive

@JVSXOXO Thank you!  YES, tiramisu. The color is absolutely chef's kiss. I opted for a size that I could use everyday, but petite was a very close runner-up. Yay for more Lee!


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> @JVSXOXO Thank you!  YES, tiramisu. The color is absolutely chef's kiss. I opted for a size that I could use everyday, but petite was a very close runner-up. Yay for more Lee!



I’m glad you’re enjoying it! I’m curious to see how my daily essentials will fit. I’ve actually downsized to medium/small crossbody bags for everyday wear since having my son, who’s almost 15 months now. I think if I got out more like I used to when I had an in-person job, then I’d go for the size you got. But I work from home now and really only go out to run errands and the occasional date night. And for family outings, a small crossbody works well with our backpack diaper bags or to put in the stroller basket. So I haven’t reached for my bigger bags in a while!


----------



## ggressive

@JVSXOXO We'll see if my tide changes when we finally start using our diaper backpack too!! For now, I enjoy carrying just a little more than essentials (wallet, keys, phone) for any occasion or teeny emergency (e.g. snacks, floss, compact, extra lippies, lotion, sanitizer, extra masks).

It's funny because my husband actually dissuaded me from settling for less room and forcing myself to downsize (to the petite!) from my usual. While he definitely couldn't care less about my bags, he certainly makes a great point!


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> @JVSXOXO We'll see if my tide changes when we finally start using our diaper backpack too!! For now, I enjoy carrying just a little more than essentials (wallet, keys, phone) for any occasion or teeny emergency (e.g. snacks, floss, compact, extra lippies, lotion, sanitizer, extra masks).
> 
> It's funny because my husband actually dissuaded me from settling for less room and forcing myself to downsize (to the petite!) from my usual. While he definitely couldn't care less about my bags, he certainly makes a great point!



I’m glad you got the bag you wanted! And there will always be room for the petite if you decide you want a smaller one.  You really can’t anticipate how your needs may change until your little one gets here! I started out carrying a small diaper bag and my big tote with things for us both but that got to be unmanageable for solo outings with my baby, so I started using our larger diaper bags with my smaller crossbodies and that ended up being the right combo for me. You’ll find yours too.


----------



## ggressive

@JVSXOXO 100% agree. Honestly, I anticipate doing the same thing. I just can't resist the option to size up or down if I enjoy the design/style this much. There's plenty of room for a Petite later.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> @JVSXOXO 100% agree. Honestly, I anticipate doing the same thing. I just can't resist the option to size up or down if I enjoy the design/style this much. There's plenty of room for a Petite later.



It's always best to go with the bag that makes your heart sing! I can't wait until mine gets here!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Well I was hoping to have another TB on my arm today but I think I was shipped a return instead of a brand new bag!  So here’s another OOTD with Kira.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Lee’s first outing


----------



## ggressive

JVSXOXO said:


> Lee’s first outing
> View attachment 5431603


You look so good! Beautiful pairing with your cute little Lee! Eeeeh, I really want a petite one! _I don't need it._


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> You look so good! Beautiful pairing with your cute little Lee! Eeeeh, I really want a petite one! _I don't need it._



Thank you!  Which color(s) would you get the petite version in? I have a couple more on my wishlist but I already have more bags than I can use right now so I’m just going to focus on enjoying what I have for a little while.


----------



## ggressive

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you!  Which color(s) would you get the petite version in? I have a couple more on my wishlist but I already have more bags than I can use right now so I’m just going to focus on enjoying what I have for a little while.



Same, I definitely have more than I can use + I most definitely have a wishlist for no reason at all. It's a dangerous game we play. But if I must wish for a Petite Lee, I have my eyes on Pine Forest (mono) or Rivulet (mixed).


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> Same, I definitely have more than I can use + I most definitely have a wishlist for no reason at all. It's a dangerous game we play. But if I must wish for a Petite Lee, I have my eyes on Pine Forest (mono) or Rivulet (mixed).



It is dangerous indeed. I first saw this bag in the OOTD thread and before I knew it, I had placed my order for one!  Those are both gorgeous colors! I’m always so boring with my neutrals.


----------



## beachbabe90

Love my Ella Tote with the morning crane design


----------



## andral5

beachbabe90 said:


> Love my Ella Tote with the morning crane design
> 
> View attachment 5435336


Oooh myyyy, this is a whole ‘nother level of beauty!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

beachbabe90 said:


> Love my Ella Tote with the morning crane design
> 
> View attachment 5435336


So pretty! If I had the need for another tote, I think an Ella would be at the top of my list.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Brought my Petite Double Bag out again. Even though it has the loops on the back for the long strap, I used the top handle rings this time and it’s much easier to get in/out and fasten the strap that way.


----------



## Tibitibi

Hi.. i already bought a new tory burch bag from zalando.de .. this is my first bag from tory burch.. the bag is coming this morning.. love it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Tibitibi said:


> Hi.. i already bought a new tory burch bag from zalando.de .. this is my first bag from tory burch.. the bag is coming this morning.. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437758



That’s a beautiful color!


----------



## JVSXOXO

A fun night out


----------



## andral5

Tibitibi said:


> Hi.. i already bought a new tory burch bag from zalando.de .. this is my first bag from tory burch.. the bag is coming this morning.. love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437758


Gorgeous bag, divine color


----------



## lemondln

JVSXOXO said:


> Brought my Petite Double Bag out again. Even though it has the loops on the back for the long strap, I used the top handle rings this time and it’s much easier to get in/out and fasten the strap that way.
> View attachment 5437071


You look gorgeous


----------



## JVSXOXO

lemondln said:


> You look gorgeous


Thank you so much!  


While it’s technically me in action, I saw this lovely ensemble while scrolling on Instagram and then saw it paired with the Tiramasu Petite Double Bag.  I’d never have a need for it but I do love it!


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m excited for my first day out with the small Fleming in tweed…been waiting for just the right look.


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5608184
> 
> I’m excited for my first day out with the small Fleming in tweed…been waiting for just the right look.


Gorgeous bag! This one and the tweed Ella Tote definitely caught my eye.


----------



## feminineguy27

A throwback pic from my first time ever wearing tory burch in public


----------



## GaMomJRM

Me at work today with my Tory stack! Just got both the miller stud hinge and the embrace ambition bracelets last week. The other tory bracelet was thrifted a few months ago. Also wearing my miller stud earrings and DIY tory necklace using a dust bag charm. Definitely "matchy matchy" Monday!


----------



## feminineguy27

GaMomJRM said:


> Me at work today with my Tory stack! Just got both the miller stud hinge and the embrace ambition bracelets last week. The other tory bracelet was thrifted a few months ago. Also wearing my miller stud earrings and DIY tory necklace using a dust bag charm. Definitely "matchy matchy" Monday!
> 
> View attachment 5623085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623086


Love it, I wish I had all this I'm jealous


----------



## Jazzyjove

Bought my second TB purse. Had to take advantage of the 25-30% off promo right now!! 

I’ve been wanting a Camera bag to add to my collection forever. Love that this one has an outside front flap pocket + outside back insert pocket! 

 Kira Quilted Mini Camera Bag


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jazzyjove said:


> Bought my second TB purse. Had to take advantage of the 25-30% off promo right now!!
> 
> I’ve been wanting a Camera bag to add to my collection forever. Love that this one has an outside front flap pocket + outside back insert pocket!
> 
> Kira Quilted Mini Camera Bag
> 
> View attachment 5626039
> View attachment 5626040


Such a beautiful bag! 

I’ve been using my Kira satchel a lot lately.


----------



## Jazzyjove

JVSXOXO said:


> Such a beautiful bag!
> 
> I’ve been using my Kira satchel a lot lately.
> 
> View attachment 5630353


I love it! I almost bought this bag too! But I'm actually waiting for the new soft fleming to go on sale lol.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jazzyjove said:


> I love it! I almost bought this bag too! But I'm actually waiting for the new soft fleming to go on sale lol.


I can’t blame you, the Fleming is another great bag!


----------



## 7th House

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5608184
> 
> I’m excited for my first day out with the small Fleming in tweed…been waiting for just the right look.


How is this bag holding up? I saw a fuschia one and I'm thinking of getting it to match my Christmas party outfit!


----------



## elisabettaverde

7th House said:


> How is this bag holding up? I saw a fuschia one and I'm thinking of getting it to match my Christmas party outfit!


I’ve only worn it 2 - 3 times and I was sooooo careful, not using my finger tips, not laying it down just anywhere. 
But can one resist this fabulous fuschia bag if it sets off the outfit? 
I’m just going to be watching so it doesn’t catch on anything.


----------



## 7th House

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve only worn it 2 - 3 times and I was sooooo careful, not using my finger tips, not laying it down just anywhere.
> But can one resist this fabulous fuschia bag if it sets off the outfit?
> I’m just going to be watching so it doesn’t catch on anything.


Haha I see what you mean. And I'm honestly really liking the one I saw. The gorgeous tweed in fuschia to match my navy blue dress and denim jacket and I found a similar coloured ballet flats


----------



## elisabettaverde

7th House said:


> Haha I see what you mean. And I'm honestly really liking the one I saw. The gorgeous tweed in fuschia to match my navy blue dress and denim jacket and I found a similar coloured ballet flats


I love how you’re going to mix those colors!  Sometimes you really want a bag that may need delicate handling and that’s fine; everything is not for daily use.


----------



## lippia

Dear ladies and gents, would you please advice  is this ok after 10 Months of time to time  wearing this furniture  condition on Tory Burch Perry Bombe bag ?
This is my first TB bag and first one with semi matte hardware. But this never happened with me before with any of my bags even after 10 Years of wearing.


----------



## Sunfall77

Taking my soft Fleming in cream boucle out for a spin today. Had been eyeing it since last winter. Got it at an unreal price during the black Friday sale. I love touching it, it reminds me of the YSL loulou tweed/boucle or even Chanel ! (blasphemy I know)


----------



## JVSXOXO

lippia said:


> Dear ladies and gents, would you please advice  is this ok after 10 Months of time to time  wearing this furniture  condition on Tory Burch Perry Bombe bag ?
> This is my first TB bag and first one with semi matte hardware. But this never happened with me before with any of my bags even after 10 Years of wearing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653735
> View attachment 5653738


That’s terrible! I would contact customer service and see what they say. I’ve only had my 2 Tory Burch Bags since this May and June but if I noticed wear like that I would think the hardware (or whatever they finished it with) was defective.


Sunfall77 said:


> View attachment 5666810
> 
> 
> Taking my soft Fleming in cream boucle out for a spin today. Had been eyeing it since last winter. Got it at an unreal price during the black Friday sale. I love touching it, it reminds me of the YSL loulou tweed/boucle or even Chanel ! (blasphemy I know)


That bag is gorgeous! I had to resist it during the sale because that color and material combination would be a recipe for disaster for me. Please post lots of pictures for me to drool over!


----------



## lippia

Sunfall77 said:


> soft Fleming in cream boucle


Quite nice, tactile bag.  Look like white bunny in your hands! Adorable!


----------



## lippia

JVSXOXO said:


> I would contact customer service and see what they say


Thank you for your reply.  I did so, while contacting local multibrand shop customer service. Item returned and I got refund just recently. They said the batch was defective and asked to return the product and made a refund.  Even they said defective batch I suppose this was authenticity issue in my case. TB so much "replicated" this days, you can not be sure even in multibrand stores!
Bought again the same bag from TB webshop. Perry Bombe really nice go-to small bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

lippia said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I did so, while contacting local multibrand shop customer service. Item returned and I got refund just recently. They said the batch was defective and asked to return the product and made a refund.  Even they said defective batch I suppose this was authenticity issue in my case. TB so much "replicated" this days, you can not be sure even in multibrand stores!
> Bought again the same bag from TB webshop. Perry Bombe really nice go-to small bag.


I’m glad that they worked with you to get everything straightened out! Hopefully things go much better with your new bag directly from Tory Burch!


----------



## debsmith

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5608184
> 
> I’m excited for my first day out with the small Fleming in tweed…been waiting for just the right look.


I purchased this bag as well from Nordstrom...so gorgeous. But I was wondering if you've had any issues with pilling or excessive fuzzy areas after using it? And did you spray it with any fabric guard to prevent dirt/stains/color transfer? I've been hesitant to carry mine yet for those reasons.


----------



## debsmith

Sunfall77 said:


> View attachment 5666810
> 
> 
> Taking my soft Fleming in cream boucle out for a spin today. Had been eyeing it since last winter. Got it at an unreal price during the black Friday sale. I love touching it, it reminds me of the YSL loulou tweed/boucle or even Chanel ! (blasphemy I know)


So pretty! Have you had any issues with pilling or fuzzy spots? Did you spray yours with any fabric guard to help keep it clean? I just ordered mine from Nordstrom and am hesitant to carry it yet.


----------



## Sunfall77

debsmith said:


> So pretty! Have you had any issues with pilling or fuzzy spots? Did you spray yours with any fabric guard to help keep it clean? I just ordered mine from Nordstrom and am hesitant to carry it yet.



I did spray mine with guard spray (think I used Collonil) to try to protect against stains. I've not had any stains or noticeable pilling yet though the bag hasn't been in super heavy everyday rotation. I do love to pet it ! Enjoy yours !


----------



## debsmith

Sunfall77 said:


> I did spray mine with guard spray (think I used Collonil) to try to protect against stains. I've not had any stains or noticeable pilling yet though the bag hasn't been in super heavy everyday rotation. I do love to pet it ! Enjoy yours !


Thanks for your reply! I do have some Colonil spray that I will try if I decide to keep it. Was going to return, but I'm afraid I'll regret it later.  I just purchased it in the Glazed leather as well and am definitely keeping that one.  They're both beautiful.


----------



## elisabettaverde

debsmith said:


> I purchased this bag as well from Nordstrom...so gorgeous. But I was wondering if you've had any issues with pilling or excessive fuzzy areas after using it? And did you spray it with any fabric guard to prevent dirt/stains/color transfer? I've been hesitant to carry mine yet for those reasons.


I’ve only worn mine a few times and tried not to put my hands all over it.  So no fuzz yet but that is my concern too.  I didn’t even think about fabric guard. Do you know of any particular brand that’s good?


----------



## debsmith

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve only worn mine a few times and tried not to put my hands all over it.  So no fuzz yet but that is my concern too.  I didn’t even think about fabric guard. Do you know of any particular brand that’s good?


Collonil was suggested but I haven't tried it yet. I was also thinking Scotchgard Fabric Water Shield might work but not sure. My biggest fear is using something that may cause yellowing.


----------



## coachlover90

New mini bag! Not sure if the exact name…


----------

